# Random Meanderings & Cat Talk (WAS I'm giving away 200 Amazon gift cards. Seriously.)



## joshmcmains

Here's how you get one:

On *Tuesday, May 5th * starting at 10 AM (Eastern), download a 99 cent copy of my novel, Uncubicled, for your Kindle or iPhone Kindle App. Be one of the first 200 people to forward me a copy of your email receipt ([email protected]), and I'll email you back a $5 Amazon gift card (see official rules below). That's a tidy $4.01 profit.

But wait. There's more.

The first 10 people to forward me their receipt will get a $20 gift card instead. So it pays to respond quickly.

It also pays to persist.

An additional $20 gift card goes to the person who kills this thread. If 10 hours pass after you comment below without anyone else commenting, you win a $20 gift card. If the thread hasn't been killed before midnight on May 5th, the last commenter with a time stamp before midnight (Eastern) wins the gift card.

*What's this is all about?*

Well there's a whole host of information about the novel at http://uncubicled.com, so check that out. Personally my goal is to try to get the book on the Kindle top 25 downloads list (even if only for one brief, shining moment).

Oh, and if it makes it to the top 10 downloads by the end of the day on the 5th, I'll double the dollar amount of all the gift cards.

Track the progress and find more chances to win that day by becoming a fan here: http://tinyurl.com/uncubicled

*Is this legit?*

I'm trying to be as transparent as possible here. I truly do believe that this novel is something people will enjoy, so I'm putting some skin in the game. To gauge my commitment, check out the website (http://uncubicled.com). There you'll find links to the fan page on Facebook, the "choose your own adventure" game inspired by the book, and the movie trailer.

I'm just trying to get the book out there. Besides, if at any point you feel like I've conned you out of your 99 cents, you can always retaliate by leaving me a bad review (but contact me first, I'll try to make it right).

****************************************
*Official rules

From 10:00:00 AM EDT (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "START-TIME") until 11:59:59 PM EDT (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "END-TIME") I am offering Amazon.com electronic gift cards as rebates for the purchase of the Kindle version of the novel UNCUBICLED (hereafter: the "BOOK").

To be eligible:

1) The BOOK must be purchased between the START-TIME and END-TIME mentioned above as determined by the time-stamp on the electronic receipt provided by Amazon.com.

2) Electronic receipts must be forwarded to [email protected] before the END-TIME to be eligible for a rebate.

3) The first 10 electronic receipts received will each earn a $20 Amazon gift card.

4) The next 190 electronic receipts received will each earn a $5 Amazon gift card.

5) Rebate gift cards will be sent out within 1 week of the promotion (but most likely a great deal sooner).

6) If UNCUBICLED reaches the #10 spot (or better) on the most popular Kindle downloads list before the END-TIME, all gift card rebate values will be doubled.

****************************************

So, in a nutshell you only have to be one of the first 200 people to do this to get free money. And who knows if I'll even get that many people to participate. So I'd say your odds are pretty good at scoring some e-cash.

*But that's not all.*

I'm also giving away a *$200 Amazon gift card*. I suppose you could say it's the grand prize.

You could also say that things are about to get interesting.

How do you qualify for the grand prize? Referrals.

If you refer 2 or more people to buy the Kindle version of Uncubicled and forward me their receipt on contest day, the people you referred are eligible to win a $20 gift card and you are eligible to win the $200 one. The more people you refer, the better your chances.

How exactly does that work? I'll get to that in a minute. First I want you to think about the people you know that might be interested in giving this a shot. Sure, find other Kindle owners that haven't seen the rebate offer yet. But what about the people you know that have iPhones (or iPods Touch)? Most of them probably don't even have the free Kindle app yet. This is your chance to introduce them to the joys of eBooks.

What do you tell them to do? The same thing you're planning to do, buy a 99 cent Kindle copy of Uncubicled starting at 10 am EDT on May 5th, 2009. Forward the electronic receipt to [email protected] for a chance to get the aforementioned rebate, but at the top of their forwarded receipt, have them write, "Joe Tompkins referred me: [email protected]" (substituting your name and email address instead of Joe's).

You cannot refer yourself, but feel free to refer recursively (refer the person that referred you).

Oh, and you don't have to have submitted your own receipt in order to refer others. That's right, you don't have to buy the book yourself to be eligible (or, if you've already purchased it, here's your chance to cash in). What a nice guy I am.

So this is how it will work. For everyone who refers at least 2 people, their referrals get entered into a list. I'll pick one person from that list to win a $20 gift card. Whoever referred that person gets the $200 gift card.

Confused? Here's an illustration.

Joe refers 5 people. Ned refers 2 people.

Joe's 5 referrals and Ned's 2 referrals get entered into a list. The list contains 7 people (5 + 2).

I randomly pick one of the 7 to win $20. Joe's got a 5 out of 7 shot of that person being one of his referrals.

The winner of the $20 turns out to be Meg. Meg was referred to the contest by Joe, so Joe wins the $200 gift card. The more people you refer, the better your chances of winning.

I'll announce the winner of the grand prize on May 6th.

And, once all the dust has settled and all the submissions are counted, the top referrer gets an extra bonus. The person who refers the most people will get an *additional gift card*, worth $2 for everyone he or she referred, up to $100.

****************************************
*Official rules

From 10:00:00 AM Eastern Time (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "START-TIME") until 11:59:59 PM Eastern Time (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "END-TIME") I am offering a chance to win a $200 Amazon.com electronic gift card for referrals to the rebate offer for the Kindle version of the novel UNCUBICLED (hereafter: the "BOOK").

To be eligible, your referrals need to do the following:

1)	Purchase the BOOK between the START-TIME and END-TIME mentioned above as determined by the time-stamp on the electronic receipt provided by Amazon.com.
2)	Forward their electronic receipt to [email protected] before the END-TIME along with your email address.

If you refer 2 or more people as detailed above:

1)	Each of your referrals will be entered to win a $20 Amazon.com electronic gift card.
2)	If one of your referrals wins that $20 gift card, you win the $200 Amazon.com electronic gift card.
3)	Gift cards will be sent out within 1 week of the promotion (but most likely a great deal sooner).

****************************************

Good luck.

Cheers,
Josh McMains
[email protected]


----------



## mwvickers

Sounds neat.


----------



## MAGreen

Count me in. Sounds like a fun read!


----------



## koland

Josh,
I was hoping you would find this place and post here.

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

joshmcmains said:


> It also pays to persist.
> 
> An additional $20 gift card goes to the person who kills this thread. If 10 hours pass after you comment below without anyone else commenting, you win a $20 gift card. If the thread hasn't been killed before midnight on May 5th, the last commenter with a time stamp before midnight (Eastern) wins the gift card.


Josh, does it count if I use my super mod powers for evil and lock the thread after I post? LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## tippymn

I'm in, will be there May5th


----------



## mwvickers

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Josh, does it count if I use my super mod powers for evil and lock the thread after I post? LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Cheater!


----------



## Sweety18

Sounds like a fun contest.  I think this thread is going to get REALLY big


----------



## VarangianGuard

It is on my calender....great PR push by the way.  Nice Work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Stephen Colbert did something like this with his Christmas CD. . .  .he did manage to get it to no 2 briefly I think. . . 

Good luck. . . . 

Ann


----------



## webhill

Hah. This thread is never going to end with that "thread killer wins $20" thing going on! What a great PR move. I love it. I look forward to the book release!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks, I'm in!


----------



## hackeynut

Great idea, you've got me in.


----------



## Athenagwis

webhill said:


> Hah. This thread is never going to end with that "thread killer wins $20" thing going on! What a great PR move. I love it. I look forward to the book release!


ya think!!   Great idea!!!

Rachel


----------



## speters

Yeah, this is going to be cool! I exchanged e-mails with Josh a few days ago after he had posted this on the Amazon boards and had it removed. I got the impression he'd be happy if 200 people even show up. I think he's in for a good surprise! I'm also really interested to see what a one-day boost like this will do to the charts. I hope he'll consider coming back afterwards and sharing some figures with us.


----------



## kdawna

Wow!  Your book sounds good. I would download it now.... but since it's a contest.... I guess I will wait.
Kdawna


----------



## MarthaT

Def. In for this


----------



## LDB

I'll have to try this too.


----------



## kim

Looks like I'll be setting my alarm clock to go off every 10 hours until the 5th.  

Oh man, I just gave away my winning strategy...  Nobody better steal that idea


----------



## Anju 

OK I'll bite - for .99 even if I don't want to read the book it'll be fun.

Did the Amazon thread really get deleted?  Just look how many people participated in the Easter Egg Hunt - he should be number 1 in no time, AND with warm and friendly people!  So stay away from the dark side Josh and you will have fans forever if this book is good.

And since Betsy is mod of the Book Korner - hmmmmmmm


----------



## chynared21

*You had me at "Dr. Pepper" Josh *


----------



## Steph H

Well, judging by the response in this thread, I likely won't be one of the first 10 people to get in on the $20 card; at 9am Central when this starts, I'm still in the car on the way to work.  Not gonna try and do the buying and the forwarding while I'm driving and possibly end up wrecking, just to get an extra $15. 

But the book has an interesting premise.


----------



## Kind

wow, this is pretty cool


----------



## kim

I read the book description on Amazon while I was at work today.  My co-worker and I are now seriously contemplating who and how many we are going to whack with our keyboards.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

wow! I'll have to set my phone alarm to remind myself to send it before i leave for class.


----------



## joshmcmains

Wow, what a response so far!

I should mention that my posts don't count toward "killing" the thread.

I thought I'd also mention that there are a couple other chances to win gift cards by killing the threads here: http://www.uncubicled.com/giveaway.htm and here: http://www.booksummit.com/forum/topics/im-giving-away-200-amazon-gift

And both of those have far fewer responses...

Josh


----------



## Sailor

Welcome, Josh.

I am notorious for killing threads! 

-sailor


----------



## Tippy

D*** I'm on vacation May 5th -- but gonna do my best to get in on this.  Regardless I will still buy your book. Quite a strategy -- love it!


----------



## davem2bits

Ok, I'll be the spoil sport.

Couple problems here:

*1. East coast bias.*
10:00AM EDT is 7:00 AM where I sleep! Way to early to drag my butt out of bed for a slim chance to win $20.

*2. Stranger Danger.*
Have you looked at the personal information the knuckleheads from Amazon stuff into a Kbook order receipt email!! Do you want to send this off to a stranger? If you take time to remove the info before forwarding, what chance do you think you have of winning?

*3. The man's from Illinois!*
According to his website, the author is from Illinois. I know there are many honest folks in Illinois, but when someone from Illinois offers to give me $5 for $1, an alarm goes off in my head. He is from central Illinois. Isn't that where the state prison is? Is that the cubicle he is trying to get out of? Next thing you know, he will be asking for your vote or starting a can't miss hedge fund!!


----------



## joshmcmains

Only a couple hours left on this message board for a $50 gift card... Someone jump on it!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=1&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx1WMUS9SW75SO5&displayType=tagsDetail&cdMsgID=Mx1WF8WIC71AC9I#Mx1WF8WIC71AC9I


----------



## Sailor

Darn it, I am supposed to be the notorious thread killer! 

Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hee, hee, good thing I never sleep   LOL!


----------



## Sailor

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Hee, hee, good thing I never sleep  LOL!


Your cat is hungry, she is licking my monitor, and now I have footprints on the glass. Ha! Cute Avatar!

-sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sailor said:


> Your cat is hungry, she is licking my monitor, and now I have footprints on the glass. Ha! Cute Avatar!
> 
> -sailor


Lol...thanks. I'm not even sure where I found this avatar...I love cats...so it fit.


----------



## kim

I heard the new rule was that nobody should post again until noon on Sunday


----------



## Athenagwis

davem2bits said:


> Ok, I'll be the spoil sport.
> 
> Couple problems here:
> 
> *1. East coast bias.*
> 10:00AM EDT is 7:00 AM where I sleep! Way to early to drag my butt out of bed for a slim chance to win $20.


Yes but you have thread killer advantage, 9:00 PM for you, midnight for us.  

Rachel


----------



## Ann in Arlington

davem2bits said:


> Ok, I'll be the spoil sport.
> 
> Couple problems here:
> 
> *1. East coast bias.*
> 10:00AM EDT is 7:00 AM where I sleep! Way to early to drag my butt out of bed for a slim chance to win $20.
> 
> *2. Stranger Danger.*
> Have you looked at the personal information the knuckleheads from Amazon stuff into a Kbook order receipt email!! Do you want to send this off to a stranger? If you take time to remove the info before forwarding, what chance do you think you have of winning?
> 
> *3. The man's from Illinois!*
> According to his website, the author is from Illinois. I know there are many honest folks in Illinois, but when someone from Illinois offers to give me $5 for $1, an alarm goes off in my head. He is from central Illinois. Isn't that where the state prison is? Is that the cubicle he is trying to get out of? Next thing you know, he will be asking for your vote or starting a can't miss hedge fund!!





Athenagwis said:


> Yes but you have thread killer advantage, 9:00 PM for you, midnight for us.
> 
> Rachel


And I wouldn't worry on his not following through. . . .if this all turns out to be a scam (no, I don't think it is) his name will be mud the length and breadth of the Internet. . . .such is the power of KindleBoards.

Oh, and I would say it is possible to forward your purchase receipt redacted of anything meaningful except your e-mail address and the fact that you purchased the book, if that's a worry. And I acknowledge: we ought to be careful about such things. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## cat616

I am looking forward to hearing from the prize winners when they receive their gift cards.  Please post when at what you receive.

We shall see....


----------



## joshmcmains

davem2bits said:


> Ok, I'll be the spoil sport.
> 
> Couple problems here:
> 
> *1. East coast bias.*
> 10:00AM EDT is 7:00 AM where I sleep! Way to early to drag my butt out of bed for a slim chance to win $20.
> 
> *2. Stranger Danger.*
> Have you looked at the personal information the knuckleheads from Amazon stuff into a Kbook order receipt email!! Do you want to send this off to a stranger? If you take time to remove the info before forwarding, what chance do you think you have of winning?
> 
> *3. The man's from Illinois!*
> According to his website, the author is from Illinois. I know there are many honest folks in Illinois, but when someone from Illinois offers to give me $5 for $1, an alarm goes off in my head. He is from central Illinois. Isn't that where the state prison is? Is that the cubicle he is trying to get out of? Next thing you know, he will be asking for your vote or starting a can't miss hedge fund!!


I suppose I should respond to this...

1. Yes there is an East Coast bias. But remember, you have to live on the East Coast to get the benefit. I think the punishment fits the crime.

2. I encourage everyone to delete their address and phone number from their receipt before forwarding it on. It's as simple as highlighting that section and hitting 'delete.'

3. We can't all be crooks... can we? BTW, can I interest anyone in a lightly used Senate seat? It's from a "non-smoking" home...

Seriously though I'll be happy to post first names of the winners along with sales numbers and ranking as the day progresses. There will be other chances to win too, so make sure you don't miss out by becoming a fan here: http://tinyurl.com/uncubicled

Thanks for all the responses so far. I can't wait for the 5th!

Josh


----------



## louiseb

I know I won't have time to be part of the frenzy May 5, but I like to support new authors and it looks interesting (plus the price is right!) so I just downloaded it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

o.k. 

It's been nearly 5 hours. . . only partly dead. . . .I hereby resurrect thee. . . .

Ann


----------



## Athenagwis

East Coast!!     

Rachel


----------



## Mom of 4

joshmcmains said:


> 1. Yes there is an East Coast bias. But remember, you have to live on the East Coast to get the benefit. I think the punishment fits the crime.


RFLMAO!!!!  Totally agree!


----------



## LCEvans

Josh, this sounds like so much fun. I've marked my calendar. I went out to your site and read an excerpt of Uncubicled. It's my kind of book and I really look forward to reading it.


----------



## mwvickers

Glad to know that personal information can easily be deleted.


----------



## Saylorgirl

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Did I win yet, j/k.  It was worth a shot


----------



## Athenagwis

Nope it's me!!   

Rachel


----------



## koland

Nope, still alive.

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

aHA. . . . .this thread's not dyin' on My watch!  

Ann


----------



## jaspertyler

I will try hard to remember about the 5th.


----------



## VMars

Giving away giftcards so people will read your book?   Wow, that is sort of...sad. JMO


----------



## koland

Cheaper than giving away a Kindle (then again, that guy's book sold for $10 and he sold thousands and thousands; and he also gave away, just on a larger scale)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VMars said:


> Giving away giftcards so people will read your book?  Wow, that is sort of...sad. JMO


I don't see it that way. I think Josh has hit on a fairly original method of getting his book out there. The real point is that he wants everyone to buy it on the same day. And if, in fact, he gets enough clicks on 5-5 to bring his book out of the depths of the bestseller list, that's going expose it to a lot of other people who never heard about his give away.

I think it is as effective, and a lot more fun, than multiple posts simply touting a book. But, hey, if you read the synopsis and it's not your cup of tea, don't buy it. . . .Now, Josh, if you REALLY want to win over Kindleboarders: check out the other forums and get involved in threads other than this one!

Ann


----------



## VMars

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't see it that way. I think Josh has hit on a fairly original method of getting his book out there. The real point is that he wants everyone to buy it on the same day. And if, in fact, he gets enough clicks on 5-5 to bring his book out of the depths of the bestseller list, that's going expose it to a lot of other people who never heard about his give away.
> 
> I think it is as effective, and a lot more fun, than multiple posts simply touting a book. But, hey, if you read the synopsis and it's not your cup of tea, don't buy it. . . .Now, Josh, if you REALLY want to win over Kindleboarders: check out the other forums and get involved in threads other than this one!
> 
> Ann


I do agree with you that it's better than multiple posts saying "Read this for only .99!" Because I'm not going to buy anything not worth reading, no matter how cheap it is. I prefer quality to quantity and don't want stuff taking up space on my Kindle not worth reading. 

I guess it's a good marketing strategy. In fact, nobody on this thread had a negative reaction to it, which is interesting. To me it's kind of like nominating yourself for employee of the month, you know? Like you have to pimp yourself out because you don't think your actions speak for themselves. But hey, it's working so go Josh!

I do wonder though how people will react when they've run out of giftcards and they are not one of the people to get one? Would that lead to unfair negative reviews saying "This person ripped me off....I didn't get a GC"?


----------



## LDB

VMars said:


> I do wonder though how people will react when they've run out of giftcards and they are not one of the people to get one? Would that lead to unfair negative reviews saying "This person ripped me off....I didn't get a GC"?


Considering how many scumbags give bogus reviews just because they don't approve of the price my guess is it will happen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VMars said:


> I do wonder though how people will react when they've run out of giftcards and they are not one of the people to get one? Would that lead to unfair negative reviews saying "This person ripped me off....I didn't get a GC"?


I wouldn't expect it here. . . .KB members tend to understand concepts like "the first 200 will get gift cards" and, while they might be disappointed if they come in at 201, likely won't badmouth the author because of it. They're more likely to gather up some change, go find a coin star, and get their own GC! 

Ann


----------



## Kathy

This is a fun way to introduce folks to a book. I agree with Ann, I doubt anyone on KB would give a negative review because they didn't win. Now I have to mark my calendar.


----------



## Susan in VA

VMars said:


> Giving away giftcards so people will read your book?  Wow, that is sort of...sad. JMO


But it's nice to see an original marketing idea for a change! And MUCH better than just hyping the book.

However, even the best marketing is annoying if a product is inferior... so I was really happy when the sample of this book made me laugh out loud several times in the first half-dozen pages, starting with the acknowledgments. Definitely buying this one -- and I'd do it *today* except that I'm going to help support the push for sales on the 5th.

Good luck, Josh! A fun and creative idea.


----------



## Laurie

Sounds like a novel idea


----------



## joshmcmains

VMars said:


> Giving away giftcards so people will read your book?  Wow, that is sort of...sad. JMO


You've got it all wrong. I'm not bribing people to *read* my book. I'm bribing them to *buy* my book. Who said anything about making them read it?

Besides, VMars, I thought we used to be friends... a long time ago.

In all seriousness, I'm just trying to give the book a shot at being evaluated on its own merits. I've found it extremely difficult to get it noticed by anyone (Oprah seems to be ignoring my calls). But the people that _have_ read it have given me an overwhelmingly positive response. So I'm trying to call attention to it so that more people might have a chance at finding it. Trust me, tooting my own horn is not something I much enjoy doing.

Besides, I doubt there are many products you use on a regular basis that have less of a marketing budget than I have. It's kinda the name of the game.

And as far as buyer number 201 feeling ripped off, I suppose I'm not really expecting to actually get 200 people to do this. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised. If I do get more than 200 I'll have other chances for them to win that day. Become a fan here: http://tinyurl.com/uncubicled to stay informed.

Josh


----------



## kim

I agree with others that I think it is a great marketing idea.  I imagine it's hard for a newer author to get their work noticed and publicized.  Congrats Josh for coming up with a new way to get your book out there in front of people.


----------



## lynninva

joshmcmains said:


> And as far as buyer number 201 feeling ripped off, I suppose I'm not really expecting to actually get 200 people to do this. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. The chance for Kindleboard members to win a gift card is a force to be reckoned with all by itself. Combined with an intersesting book and a bargain price - even more powerful.


----------



## VMars

joshmcmains said:


> Besides, VMars, I thought we used to be friends... a long time ago.
> 
> Josh


Alright, you get points for knowing your "Veronica Mars"! 

I agree though that you underestimate KBers love of gift cards. I'm sure you will have more than 200 from this board. Haven't you seen our CoinStar thread?! Be careful! There could be a few disgruntled GC junkies after number 201. Good luck on May 5th, I'll be checking in to see what happens.


----------



## Athenagwis

Hey if you don't want to play, stop posting in here so I can kill this thread!!   

Seriously, I think this is a great way to get your name out there, it's all about the marketing!!  I know I never would have even thought to look at this book before, and just cause I choose to spend the $1 to try and get at least the $5 GC, that's no different than buying a lottery ticket, no guarantee on that either.  And if I get a half way decent (or better) book out of it, all the better!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Maxx

Great idea!

Maxx


----------



## kim

Looking forward to the 5th when I can read the book


----------



## heferforever

Great idea and book does sound interesting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This thread isn't dead yet!

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis

Woohoo!! 

Rachel


----------



## koland

Still going, I see.

Karen


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geez, Betsy, you were up early!

I wonder how many people who used to get up and head to the Good Morning thread first, now come here to make sure this one doesn't die?  

Ann


----------



## Mikuto

Well I'm all for this! See you at 7 am PST on May 5th!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder how many people who used to get up and head to the Good Morning thread first, now come here to make sure this one doesn't die?


With the different times zones, not to mention a few night owls in each, I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I like the marketing idea. This may cause me to buy a book I otherwise would have only sampled.


----------



## MarthaT

GeorgeGlass said:


> I like the marketing idea. This may cause me to buy a book I otherwise would have only sampled.


same here


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Geez, Betsy, you were up early!
> 
> I wonder how many people who used to get up and head to the Good Morning thread first, now come here to make sure this one doesn't die?
> 
> Ann


I was up early, watching wild kingdom on my deck at 4:30 am EDT (see the Good Morning thread for details).


----------



## Athenagwis

Rolling rolling rolling!   

Rachel


----------



## rho

just got in from a short vacation and I have mad thread killer skills - so figure I will tr to do it here


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

I am always afraid to post because the other boards that I post on I always seem to kill the thread.


----------



## davem2bits

rho said:


> just got in from a short vacation and I have mad thread killer skills - so figure I will tr to do it here


Weren't near Mexico City, were you? Might have picked up some other killer.


----------



## Kind

This thread killed yet?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Kind said:


> This thread killed yet?


Nope  I mean yes, no need to come on anymore....LOL!!! If only that would work


----------



## kim

I agree, no need to come here anymore.  It's time for everyone to go to bed.


----------



## Mom of 4

Another thread killer here.  When I click on "Show new replies to your posts"  there never are any!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Mom of 4 said:


> Another thread killer here. When I click on "Show new replies to your posts" there never are any!


----------



## kim

Mom of 4 said:


> Another thread killer here. When I click on "Show new replies to your posts" there never are any!


Yea, me too.  Apparently this is the only thread that I can't kill.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I think this thread will never die


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This thread will definitely never die!

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis

It'll be like the energizer bunny ....  keep going and going and going

Rachel


----------



## kim

Betsy - You shouldn't be up in the wee hours of the morning watching this thread tonight.


----------



## rho

davem2bits said:


> Weren't near Mexico City, were you? Might have picked up some other killer.


nah just Ocean City Md - in fact with all the laughter, talking, eating and drinking I hardly got to read or knit....


----------



## kim

rho said:


> nah just Ocean City Md - in fact with all the laughter, talking, eating and drinking I hardly got to read or knit....


speaking of reading... I heard about a book call _Uncubicled_ that sounds kind of good. We should try it.


----------



## Maxx

It does sound good!


----------



## joshmcmains

Maxx said:


> It does sound good!


Flattery won't guarantee you a spot among the first ten!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> Flattery won't guarantee you a spot among the first ten!


Aww man, there goes my chance


----------



## Steph H

joshmcmains said:


> Flattery won't guarantee you a spot among the first ten!


But does it hurt?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

How about if I wash your dishes...LOL!!!


----------



## LDB

So for the $64k question... are you going to accumulate the entries and then look at each one for the actual purchase time to order the prizes or are you just going by the time on the email? The reason for asking is that for some reason it takes Amazon a long time to get the email to some yahoo.com email accounts and because of that someone who is among the first buying may be among the last receiving emails. I had that problem with the email in David Guyton's promotion.


----------



## Sailor

Hey LDB,

You didn't kill the thread! 

-sailor


----------



## kim

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> How about if I wash your dishes...LOL!!!


I'll wash your car.

Wait a second, I might be getting a little carried away now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> Betsy - You shouldn't be up in the wee hours of the morning watching this thread tonight.


I don't think I can. If wild kingdom plays out on my deck again tonight I'll have to miss it! Y'all play nice, now. I'm off to bed!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I even do the laundry


----------



## joshmcmains

LDB said:


> So for the $64k question... are you going to accumulate the entries and then look at each one for the actual purchase time to order the prizes or are you just going by the time on the email? The reason for asking is that for some reason it takes Amazon a long time to get the email to some yahoo.com email accounts and because of that someone who is among the first buying may be among the last receiving emails. I had that problem with the email in David Guyton's promotion.


Unfortunately I don't really see a way around using the order in which I receive the emails. Otherwise someone could be among the first to buy the book but then wait an hour to forward me their receipt. It wouldn't be fair that they get a gift card before someone who forwarded their receipt sooner.

But I'll tell you what, if you feel like you've been unfairly ripped off by Amazon's slow emailing issues, let me know. I'll look at the time-stamp on the receipt and try to make a fair judgement. I don't want anyone to feel like they've been ripped off.

Josh


----------



## Sailor

Thank you, Josh...

I am not even trying to win, I am just having fun here trying to kill this thread. 

Now LDB will be back on to kill my post soon.

-sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sailor said:


> Thank you, Josh...
> 
> I am not even trying to win, I am just having fun here trying to kill this thread.
> 
> Now LDB will be back on to kill my post soon.
> 
> -sailor


Nope it was me...evil laugh  Lol...joking.


----------



## Sailor

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Nope it was me...evil laugh  Lol...joking.


Rats! Foiled again by your hungry kitty licking my monitor. Hahaha


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sailor said:


> Rats! Foiled again by your hungry kitty licking my monitor. Hahaha


Yes, I should really feed the kitty...LOL!


----------



## davem2bits

Seriously.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

davem2bits said:


> Seriously.


Lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just checking to see if this thread is dead yet....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Doing my part.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Generalisimo Francisco Franco is still dead."

But not this thread. . . . .

Ann


----------



## koland

So, Josh, did Amazon yank the thread over in the Kindle community again? It seems to have disappeared since the last time I posted...

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## MAGreen

[email protected])---'--- 
It's now officially ead, you can all get some rest now...


----------



## davem2bits

No rest for the wicked


----------



## MAGreen

Speaking of Wicked, and totally OT, I am going to see Wicked next week! So excited! I read the book, and I heard the musical is really good!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

MAGreen said:


> Speaking of Wicked, and totally OT, I am going to see Wicked next week! So excited! I read the book, and I heard the musical is really good!


The musical is awesome!!!!


----------



## joshmcmains

koland said:


> So, Josh, did Amazon yank the thread over in the Kindle community again? It seems to have disappeared since the last time I posted...
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Yes they did. I really didn't mean to violate their guidelines, but I guess I should have read them more closely.

And I was hoping she would break the news herself, but Athena killed the Amazon thread right before Amazon yanked it. There were almost 12 hours between her last post and yours, Karen.

And to add insult to injury, she also killed the one on booksummit. She's up $70 in gift cards!

Don't let her kill this one too!

Josh


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> Yes they did. I really didn't mean to violate their guidelines, but I guess I should have read them more closely.
> 
> And I was hoping she would break the news herself, but Athena killed the Amazon thread right before Amazon yanked it. There were almost 12 hours between her last post and yours, Karen.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, she also killed the one on booksummit. She's up $70 in gift cards!
> 
> Don't let her kill this one too!
> 
> Josh


Wow, she is good!


----------



## MeganW

And speaking of Wicked, I just started reading Kristin Chenoweth's new book:









_--added the Kindle version. Betsy_

The link is to the hardcover book -- Link-Maker couldn't find the Kindle version, which is the one I have, for some reason. If you like Kristin Chenoweth, I highly recommend this book. It's really great so far!

I think this thread is probably dead now.


----------



## Maxx

Not yet.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Maxx said:


> Not yet.


Yep, not yet


----------



## MeganW

Ha ha!


----------



## koland

joshmcmains said:


> And I was hoping she would break the news herself, but Athena killed the Amazon thread right before Amazon yanked it. There were almost 12 hours between her last post and yours, Karen.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, she also killed the one on booksummit. She's up $70 in gift cards!
> 
> Don't let her kill this one too!


We'll all have to work on that. I forgot to check on it yesterday (I bet she has a timer set on 9 hrs and 58 minutes just to make sure....), then noticed it was gone this morning (sleep and work, both keep interfering with important contest entries...)

Karen


----------



## Anju 

But I have noticed some of our kindlers are up all hours of the night studying or reading or catching up on the KBs, and then others are up early with the Wildlife Series so it is doubtful that unless Harvey pulls this it will be daid at any time soon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> But I have noticed some of our kindlers are up all hours of the night studying or reading or catching up on the KBs, and then others are up early with the Wildlife Series so it is doubtful that unless Harvey pulls this it will be daid at any time soon.


I think the same thing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've updated the link to Kristin Chenoweth's book to be the Kindle version.

Note that if Linkmaker won't find the Kindle version, (it has to do with Amazon's database), you can try Linkmaker 1.0.

There's a link to it near the top of the Linkmaker page. You have to put in the ASIN (the number that starts with B like B001NLL8HO) and the image URL, which is quite easy to get if using Firefox. (Explorer is more complicated.) Right click on the image, and select "Copy Image Location" then paste into the appropriate box on the Linkmaker 1.0 page. Follow the directions to create the link.

Or, you can let a moderator do it. 

Trying to kill the thread....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Don't worry all, read the sign it must be true


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Hmm...I think I can kill the thread.

Has everyone gotten their Swine Flu vaccines?

You should run out and do so now....


----------



## Susan in VA

hey George, didya ever take a look at those typewriter spools?  If so, PM me, I forget what thread that was.

(totally off topic, but who cares, right?  it's all about keeping the thread alive...)


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Thank you for the reminder  If I have enough time to be youtubing 70s Swine Flu videos, I have enough time to futz with my typewriter.


----------



## rho

Die thread Die -- I needs a gift certificate


----------



## Athenagwis

joshmcmains said:


> Yes they did. I really didn't mean to violate their guidelines, but I guess I should have read them more closely.
> 
> And I was hoping she would break the news herself, but Athena killed the Amazon thread right before Amazon yanked it. There were almost 12 hours between her last post and yours, Karen.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, she also killed the one on booksummit. She's up $70 in gift cards!
> 
> Don't let her kill this one too!
> 
> Josh


Hehehe I was trying to keep my mad thread killing skillz on the DL .....

Now I just need to make it an even three!!    

Rachel


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Nah...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm back!!!


----------



## webhill

*yawn*
This thread life support posting is so exhausting


----------



## Athenagwis

you're telling me!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Did it work?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, need to post something, now about this:









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, need to post something, now about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Wrong thread, Betsy.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hmmm....maybe she's trying to trick us   Lol...j/k.


----------



## joshmcmains

Susan in VA said:


> Wrong thread, Betsy.


Indeed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There is NO wrong thread for Hugh.


(but I was thinking along the lines of tricking some folks, or at least driving the guys away, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Maybe she's hoping everyone will follow her to THAT thread, leaving this one unattended....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe she's hoping everyone will follow her to THAT thread, leaving this one unattended....


Didn't work, I'm still here...you might have to place kitty food on another thread and my avatar may follow


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Didn't work, I'm still here...you might have to place kitty food on another thread and my avatar may follow


The next version of hunting Easter eggs... kitty treats! Only for those of us with cat avatars


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> The next version of hunting Easter eggs... kitty treats! Only for those of us with cat avatars


And I'm off......hey wait, are you tricking me? LOL!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> And I'm off......hey wait, are you tricking me? LOL!!!


Just like a cat.... pounce first, ask questions later!


----------



## LDB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is NO wrong thread for Hugh.
> 
> 
> (but I was thinking along the lines of tricking some folks, or at least driving the guys away, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


There is no wrong right thread for Hugh. 

(and it might drive some of the guys away... at least for a while)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> There is no wrong right thread for Hugh.
> 
> (and it might drive some of the guys away... at least for a while)


 

How about Hibbing? Have we talked about Hibbing yet? 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I was just thinking that this is the only thread where anything goes in terms of subject matter.  No worries about staying reasonably on topic.  

But I guess now we're back on one of the only two True Topics...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, you know the KindleBoards axiom:  If Hugh isn't the answer to the question, Hibbing is!



Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Just like a cat.... pounce first, ask questions later!


Yes, guess that's why I like them so much....I'm the same way...LOL!


----------



## kim

Betsy, thanks for the picture of Hugh. Can't believe we went through 7 pages of posts before he made an appearance.

Josh, I'm very sorry this is going off topic, but it's really hard to talk about a book that I don't get to read for another week.

On another note, This is my *1000 *post. I feel old now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Kim, congratulations on reaching Shakespeare!!!!  (I've been stalking you because I saw you were close.)

They add up fast!

Betsy


----------



## kim

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Kim, congratulations on reaching Shakespeare!!!! (I've been stalking you because I saw you were close.)
> 
> They add up fast!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you. I feel all grown-up and mature now.
And I saw you post on another thread commenting on my 999 post


----------



## lynninva

kim said:


> On another note, This is my *1000 *post. I feel old now.


Kim, Congratulations on post #1000.

Unfortunately, the well-wishes of KBers will continue to add to this thread, so now it will be more difficult to kill.

Hmm, wonder how many others can move up a level by posting to this thread?


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> Hmm, wonder how many others can move up a level by posting to this thread?


Seven more days? Easy.

And congratulations, Kim!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats, I might be able to make the 1000 mark on this thread


----------



## kyliedork

this is the type of stunt that record companies used to do. Good thinking 99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kyliedork, you could go over 100!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Nothing to see here, everyone should go to sleep


----------



## Athenagwis

Ooops ... woke up the thread, guess it's not dead yet!!   

Rachel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rachel, we know you're just trying to get that 3rd gift card!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On some other boards where Josh has posted this offer, the thread has already died. .. .on others it's gonna soon -- people are just not active or the tone/character/culture of the board or list is different . . . .I think he may be surprised to see that this one stays active clear through the 5th.  It's not surprising to me, of course.  Heck, we've been saying good morning and drinking tea and coffee since last November!  

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

I suspect it will stay alive quite a while *after* the 5th...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Neversleepsawink:

I love your avatar. Did it take you long to train the kitty?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Congrats Kim!  Way to go!


----------



## Anju 

My friends from Hibbing just left this morning for Hibbing - hope they make it ok across the border all the way to Hibbing, they are driving to Hibbing, following the pelicans that just left as well for Hibbing country!



modified for plural pelicanS


----------



## koland

It wouldn't surprise me a bit if it did.

He had several threads at Amazon, but they kept getting taken down.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

ARGH....nm


----------



## Susan in VA

GeorgeGlass said:


> ARGH....nm


Surely that's not a response to the mention of Hibbing?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I wonder if either the Borat or Zardoz pictures would kill this thread?


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Susan in VA said:


> Surely that's not a response to the mention of Hibbing?


Nah...I just made a PEBKAC error. (at least that's what we used to call them when I did some IT help in college....Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.)


----------



## GeorgeGlass

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if either the Borat or Zardoz pictures would kill this thread?


Interesting concept...I'll go with a picture of a composting cow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> My friends from Hibbing just left this morning for Hibbing - hope they make it ok across the border all the way to Hibbing, they are driving to Hibbing, following the pelican that just left as well for Hibbing country!


(I'm not even going to discuss the composting cow.)

That's a long drive!!! Hope they have a safe trip. Are you going to stay in contact? Will you know if they made it to Hibbing?

Betsy

(Dona, I think you have achieved the record for most mentions of Hibbing in a single sentence. My mother thanks you!)


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if either the Borat or Zardoz pictures would kill this thread?


I would not advise anyone to try it... I have a keyboard, and I know how to use it! (sorry Josh, but it was such an original weapon... )


----------



## Susan in VA

GeorgeGlass said:


> Nah...I just made a PEBKAC error. (at least that's what we used to call them when I did some IT help in college....Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.)


What a very useful term!


----------



## cat616

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if either the Borat or Zardoz pictures would kill this thread?


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Sweety18

This thread is still going strong, just as I had predicted   Do I win?


----------



## Mikuto

You've got some serious talkers here you know, I can't imagine this thread will die any time soon.


----------



## Anju 

Thank you Betsy - Yes I have an e-mail for them and will double check later this week to make sure they got to Hibbing ok, and also for them to let m know the pelicans got to Hibbing country as well.  Heard there was 4 ft of snow north of Hibbing today, being a Texas gal it is difficult to imagine Hibbing having snow so late in the season.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thank you Betsy - Yes I have an e-mail for them and will double check later this week to make sure they got to Hibbing ok, and also for them to let m know the pelicans got to Hibbing country as well. Heard there was 4 ft of snow north of Hibbing today, being a Texas gal it is difficult to imagine Hibbing having snow so late in the season.


Interesting detail about a pelican in Hibbing there.

I note that Hibbing was founded by a guy from Hannover (in Germany), where I was born. Hannover is also the home town of the Pelikan company which makes fountain pens, and the descendants of the founder still live there (ownership/management/production are presumably elsewhere now, though locals still think of it as a local company). And they keep pelicans in their front yard. This being northern Germany, that only works a few months of the year, but they still draw quite a crowd. Not to mention the ire of animal protection agencies.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hanover ist eine schoene Stadt. Ich kenne. Im 1967-68, ich habe in Franken geleiben und zum norden Deutscheland gereisen. Ja, Hanover ist zeht schoene Stadt.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Hanover ist eine schoene Stadt. Ich kenne. Im 1967-68, ich habe in Franken geleiben und zum norden Deutscheland gereisen. Ja, Hanover ist zeht schoene Stadt.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


A+ for effort, Edward!  
And you're right, parts of it are very nice, though I doubt it has much tourist appeal. Even less in 1968.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm no Goethe when it comes to my German, and after all, I was stationed there and went north, probably not for the culture. I loved Hanover - it was pretty, had a beautiful riverine setting if I recall, and I remember watching a "human" chess game in the park (a la Harry Potter). From there I traveled (gereisen zum) Luebbeck and then on to Puttgarten, onto the train boat to Denmark, and finally Kobenhavn. One of my upcoming books, perhaps by Year end, The Road to Grafenwoehr is set entirely in Germany. It should be interesting incorporating my military experience there and a typical Patterson smashup (this time Stephen King meets Jane Austen). lol

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> Neversleepsawink:
> 
> I love your avatar. Did it take you long to train the kitty?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, I found this kitty avatar when I googled Kitty Animation Avatar. The Kitty was waiting for me, already trained


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> went north, probably not for the culture.


LOL! Some northerners might argue with you over that...



edwpat said:


> I loved Hanover - it was pretty, had a beautiful riverine setting if I recall,


Lots of parks and green spaces there. Did you know that all forests in Germany are managed? No untouched-wilderness ones at all. Though they do look nice, it's not as though the trees were in neat rows or anything.



edwpat said:


> One of my upcoming books, perhaps by Year end, The Road to Grafenwoehr is set entirely in Germany.


I look forward to reading that one. Let me know if you want any local-color details.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

The book is set in the Frankenwald in Bayern - also in 1968 in the Kaserne at Grafenwoehr, a particularly active American training ground, and like all my books has a gay twist (but it's not central). The human monsters mix it up with Grimm ones. There's a stretch of woods between Vilsek and Grafenwoehr which is particularly Haensel and Gretlisch, and there my bent horror story unfolds. The horror elements are more a la Grimm than a la King, but the Jane Austen influence is more Northanger Abbey than Emma. Of course, it is a character driven work (like all my works) and I'm still waiting for those lazy sots to get up off their duffs and decide just how the work will thresh out. Since I have 3 works before this one that will be published (_*The Dragon's Pool * _ on May 7th, _*Look Away, Silence * _ and _*The Nan Tu*_), _*The Road to Grafenwoehr * _ will probably linger to somewhere around Christmas - that is if _*Belmondus*_ doesn't ace it out. lol

I have a German scene (only one) in _*Turning Idolater * _ in a place called Fuerth (bei Nuernberg). Do you know the place?)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)




----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> I have a German scene (only one) in _*Turning Idolater * _ in a place called Fuerth (bei Nuernberg). Do you know the place?)


Nope, not Fuerth. Spent a long weekend in Nuernberg, not enough to know much about it.

Lived in Hannover, Braunschweig, Hamburg, Kaiserslautern, and Berlin. And sort of lived in Munich for a month. Several long visits to Cologne and to Bad Harzburg (family) but never lived in either of those.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

How do you know that the kitty's a HE? he he he he

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


>


ROFL! Here, have a cat treat to tide you over until the 5th.

<envisioning "Currrent Snackage For Your Cat" thread...>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> ROFL! Here, have a cat treat to tide you over until the 5th.
> 
> <envisioning "Currrent Snackage For Your Cat" thread...>


Lol...I think the Kitty is hungry he has been licking the screen for almost 5days according to the Kindleboard time tracking system. I have a feeling he wants more then a cat treat


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I think the Kitty is hungry he has been licking the screen for almost 5days according to the Kindleboard time tracking system. I have a feeling he wants more then a cat treat


That screen must be wearing pretty thin...

But it's a great avatar. I smile every time I see it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> That screen must be wearing pretty thin...
> 
> But it's a great avatar. I smile every time I see it.


I love your kitty avatar too!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love your kitty avatar too!


The original is currently napping a foot away from my computer.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> The original is currently napping a foot away from my computer.


How cute, his/her eyes are beautiful. I have a kitty, gray and black named Thumper. He is actually a year old now. He gets in trouble all the time....$700 in vet bills in two months....yikes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju  No. 469 said:


> Thank you Betsy - Yes I have an e-mail for them and will double check later this week to make sure they got to Hibbing ok, and also for them to let m know the pelicans got to Hibbing country as well. Heard there was 4 ft of snow north of Hibbing today, being a Texas gal it is difficult to imagine Hibbing having snow so late in the season.


I was in Hibbing in May 1974, right after the college semester ended, for my grandfather's funeral. We left in a blazing blizzard, though there was no snow on the ground. I think I was there in March a few years later for my grandmother's funeral, and the snow was thigh high. They say they have 6 months of winter, 3 months of spring, three months of fall and the 4th of July. Although the last time we were up there they postponed the 4th of July parade for a week because it was too cold on the 4th. Let me know!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was in Hibbing in May 1974, right after the college semester ended, for my grandfather's funeral. We left in a blazing blizzard, though there was no snow on the ground. I think I was there in March a few years later for my grandmother's funeral, and the snow was thigh high. They say they have 6 months of winter, 3 months of spring, three months of fall and the 4th of July. Although the last time we were up there they postponed the 4th of July parade for a week because it was too cold on the 4th. Let me know!
> 
> Betsy


My birthday is July 4th, I wish it was cold here....my birthday is always way to hot.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> How cute, his/her eyes are beautiful. I have a kitty, gray and black named Thumper. He is actually a year old now. He gets in trouble all the time....$700 in vet bills in two months....yikes!


Yikes! Let's hope that slows down a bit as he gets older....
Mine is Pixie (personality to match), and she's about ten now. And two others, all three of them gray and white. The other two were named after their noses. One had a cold when I got her from the shelter, and every time she sneezed her nose twitched afterwards. That's Samantha. The other is all gray and white except for a little black nose. That's Chocolate Chip.



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My birthday is July 4th, I wish it was cold here....my birthday is always way to hot.


But you get a parade for your birthday every year!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes! Let's hope that slows down a bit as he gets older....
> Mine is Pixie (personality to match), and she's about ten now. And two others, all three of them gray and white. The other two were named after their noses. One had a cold when I got her from the shelter, and every time she sneezed her nose twitched afterwards. That's Samantha. The other is all gray and white except for a little black nose. That's Chocolate Chip.
> But you get a parade for your birthday every year!


What cute names....I named my Thumper because when we found him in a car engine he "thumped" his way out. His feet were huge for his tiny frail body. When I was 4 I had a cat named Bambi who died when I was 19. She was best friend, I said I'd never get a cat again....Thumper, thumped his way in my heart  So both names came from Disneys Bambi movie 

My dad use to tell me that he'd asked the whole world to celebrate my birthday and all the fireworks for me  That was neat when I was younger


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> What cute names....I named my Thumper because when we found him in a car engine he "thumped" his way out. His feet were huge for his tiny frail body. When I was 4 I had a cat named Bambi who died when I was 19. She was best friend, I said I'd never get a cat again....Thumper, thumped his way in my heart  So both names came from Disneys Bambi movie
> 
> My dad use to tell me that he'd asked the whole world to celebrate my birthday and all the fireworks for me  That was neat when I was younger


In a car engine?!? Good thing you found him when you did!!

And I think you should still pretend the fireworks are a personal tribute.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> In a car engine?!? Good thing you found him when you did!!
> 
> And I think you should still pretend the fireworks are a personal tribute.


My dad still tells me the fireworks are for me. Thumper wasn't in good condition...he is healthy now. I've been giving him meds for a blood parasite...his blood-work came back clean. YAY!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My dad still tells me the fireworks are for me. Thumper wasn't in good condition...he is healthy now. I've been giving him meds for a blood parasite...his blood-work came back clean. YAY!!!!


Way to go Thumper! Extra cat treats for you!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Way to go Thumper! Extra cat treats for you!


Yes, not having to buy meds saved me a little cash...so what did I do? Buy my first Borsa Bella bag and two Oberon charms....I need help...LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes, not having to buy meds saved me a little cash...so what did I do? Buy my first Borsa Bella bag and two Oberon charms....I need help...LOL!


But was one of the charms the cat charm?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> But was one of the charms the cat charm?


Actually about a week ago a memeber let me buy her cat charm off of her....so I already had that one. I bought the butterfly and the celtic horse one. My son loves horses, I'm making that one into a necklace for him 

P.S. I just noticed something.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> P.S. I just noticed something.....


  I think it's ok, just this once... after all, this one hardly had a specific topic to stay on! How are we supposed to talk about a book we can't buy yet??

How long do you suppose it will be before they want their thread back?


----------



## JeannineB

OK I'll bite. How does one "hijack" a thread


----------



## Anju 

Particularly this thread


----------



## Anju 

Pelicans winter here at Lake Chapala, Mexico and migrate home to Canada / Northern US about this time of the year.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

JeannineB said:


> OK I'll bite. How does one "hijack" a thread


It just seemed Susan and I kind of took over it  I thought maybe we scared everyone off...LOL!!!!


----------



## Anju 

Don't count on it Never


----------



## kim

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> It just seemed Susan and I kind of took over it  I thought maybe we scared everyone off...LOL!!!!


scared off? Never. I'm just waiting for you two to slow down so I can sneak in and kill this little thread.

Yea, I know, that will never happen. This will be the second longest running thread ever; nobody will every beat the Good Morning Thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, I think, in terms of numbers of posts, the 'waiting for Kindle' thread was longer.  'good morning' might be longer if you count from the date/time of the first post.  Who wants to check it out?  

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

I still have so many threads to read...  oldies but goodies that I wasn't here for...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay, I will be gone for awhile....I'm a Den Leader for Cub Scouts and have to hand out awards tonight.  My son just completed his Tiger badge...yay!!  I should be home about 10ish.


----------



## Susan in VA

Never fear, Neversleeps, we'll keep it alive while you're gone!


----------



## Athenagwis

Okay chatterbugs, time for all of you to go to sleep!!  

Rachel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice try, Athena....

Betsy


----------



## lynninva

Neversleepsawink;) said:


>





edwpat said:


> How do you know that the kitty's a HE? he he he he
> 
> Ed Patterson


I wondered the same thing. I have always thought of that kitty as a "she". And she definitely looks hungry. Maybe because she stays busy all day - most cats I know sleep all day.

I think she should go to sleep for several days - maybe wake up again on May 6.


----------



## kim

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, I will be gone for awhile....I'm a Den Leader for Cub Scouts and have to hand out awards tonight. My son just completed his Tiger badge...yay!! I should be home about 10ish.


Congrats to your little Cub Scout!


----------



## kim

I kind of feel bad for Josh that we haven't been talking about his book lately, but I'm kind of having fun.


----------



## koland

Can't talk about the book yet, have to wait till Cinco de Mayo to buy it (except those like me that bought it a few weeks ago).

Has anyone figured out how to clear up the cat spit from the screen?

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## kim

koland said:


> Has anyone figured out how to clear up the cat spit from the screen?


Yea, that little fur ball has my screen all slimy too.


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> I kind of feel bad for Josh that we haven't been talking about his book lately, but I'm kind of having fun.


What's to talk about if most of us haven't read it, at least not beyond the little sample appetizer? We can't just sit around for a week saying "Nice title, Josh."

I see it as kind of like a big successful party where eventually the host goes to sleep but everyone else hangs out and parties anyway.

We'll get back to the book when we actually HAVE it.


----------



## MeganW

Susan in VA said:


> What's to talk about if most of us haven't read it, at least not beyond the little sample appetizer? We can't just sit around for a week saying "Nice title, Josh."
> 
> I see it as kind of like a big successful party where eventually the host goes to sleep but everyone else hangs out and parties anyway.
> 
> We'll get back to the book when we actually HAVE it.


Exactly.


----------



## kim

ummm...  Nice Title, Josh!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm back!!!  Thank you everyone....and maybe the cat is a she...okay we can call her a she.  Not sure how to clean that kitty spit up...LOL!  Sorry for the messy screens   Sorry this Kitty won't sleep to much, not until May 6th


----------



## kim

YAWN

It sure is getting late, isn't everyone asleep yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not dead yet!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm on watch a couple of hours longer, I have a paper to finish.

And then I'll be up early, I have a weather report to give.

Heck, if I were twenty years younger (or even ten), I'd just do an all-nighter. But that's not as easy as it used to be. <sigh>


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, paper's not quite done but I'm getting cross-eyed. Handing over the watch to somebody on the West Coast. <yawwwn> g'night.


----------



## Athenagwis




----------



## webhill

*tap tap* is this thing on?


----------



## Susan in VA

<yawwwwn>

Yep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> <yawwwwn>
> 
> Yep.


You're up? How's the paper?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

"Up"  is relative.  I'm vertical, but that's about all.

Paper's not quite done.  But once DD's in school and I get back from work, I'll go back to it.  Ugh.


----------



## kim

Everybody must be at work now.  It's been quiet for a couple hours.  Good thing I checked in.  Everybody can keep working, I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm at work, but always keep the 'puter runni' in the background to catch the discussions. Hang five.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kim

edwpat said:


> I'm at work, but always keep the 'puter runni' in the background to catch the discussions. Hang five.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Shouldn't you get back to work, Ed? Maybe you would be more productive if you got off KB for awhile. Like maybe for 10 hours.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am always on the Kindle. The rule for any author worth his salt is to read for the same number of hours as you write. (S. Kingf's rule, and he wrote the bible of writing - On Writing). Now I write 4 to 5 hours a day. Besides, I've been with this company for 44 years, and us old guys need to be humored. After all, it's better than nodding off over my cocoa. lol

Edward C. Patterson
An Old Queen at the keyboard


----------



## rho

ahhh  come on thread die! Right after this post 

edited because I can't type before 3 cups of coffee


----------



## joshmcmains

Thanks everyone for your enthusiasm! I really am overwhelmed!

Here's your reward. A new chance to win.

Check the beginning post in this thread for the new details. Or go here: http://uncubicled.com/giveaway.htm

Let the chaos ensue.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Susan in VA

Another fun idea!  Not for me, since I don't know *anyone* I could refer, but I imagine this will cause quite a few ripples beyond KB, and maybe attract some more people here as well.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## koland

More chances to win! Yay!

Even better if Rachel were disqualified. 

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## kim

edwpat said:


> I am always on the Kindle. The rule for any author worth his salt is to read for the same number of hours as you write. (S. Kingf's rule, and he wrote the bible of writing - On Writing). Now I write 4 to 5 hours a day. Besides, I've been with this company for 44 years, and us old guys need to be humored. After all, it's better than nodding off over my cocoa. lol
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> An Old Queen at the keyboard


Ed, I wasn't trying to give you a hard time for reading on your Kindle. I just wanted you to ignore this thread for awhile; I'd really like to win a gift card


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gift card? What gift card?

lol

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Gift card? What gift card?
> 
> lol
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Oh, nothing, Edward. Nothing at all. Don't worry about it. Just run along and play now.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, nothing, Edward. Nothing at all. Don't worry about it. Just run along and play now.


Ya...what she said


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Maybe I should run a contest. 

Ed P


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> Maybe I should run a contest.
> 
> Ed P


Yes you should!!! Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I should think abot it. I have another of my books going down to $ .99 tomorrow for a limited time. (Surviving an American Gulag), and I have a new book published on May 7th (The Dragon's Pool - 3rd nook of The Jade Owl series). Maybe I should have an easter egg hunt through the books I've already introduced in March and April, for those readers who already invested. Let me think about it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Maybe I should have an easter egg hunt


Don't you mean a cat treat hunt?!?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Meeeow.

ECP


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Meeeow.
> 
> ECP


Ooh, that must be a clue!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Ooh, that must be a clue!


Did I win? J/K...my cat found all the treats and is back


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Did I win? J/K...my cat found all the treats and is back


And still hungry, I see.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> And still hungry, I see.


Yes she is a little "piggy".


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes she is a little "piggy".


But soooo cute!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> But soooo cute!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can't we get a cute moving dog avatar in here to chase away all these cats?











Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't we get a cute moving dog avatar in here to chase away all these cats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hey, wait a minute...don't chase me away....LOL!!! This cat loves dogs too


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't we get a cute moving dog avatar in here to chase away all these cats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


THAT one sure doesn't look like he'd chase away any....


----------



## Athenagwis

koland said:


> More chances to win! Yay!
> 
> Even better if Rachel were disqualified.
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Who me?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't we get a cute moving dog avatar in here to chase away all these cats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hee hee, my avatar loves that doggy


----------



## Athenagwis

So hey I just heard about this really cool book if you buy it on May 5th, you could win a GC!!  That's right a GC to Amazon!!  So all you have to do is buy the book, and forward the receipt to the writer, and then just me put in as referring you (Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail do.t com)  And you could be the big winner!!!!


What?


*Ducks and runs away*


    
Rachel


----------



## bookfiend

I dreamed about cats all night last night.  I'm pretty sure its because of Susan and neversleeps avatars.  I spent quite a few hours reading here yesterday.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

bookfiend said:


> I dreamed about cats all night last night. I'm pretty sure its because of Susan and neversleeps avatars. I spent quite a few hours reading here yesterday.


Lol...hopefully it was a good dream.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> I dreamed about cats all night last night. I'm pretty sure its because of Susan and neversleeps avatars. I spent quite a few hours reading here yesterday.


You _do_ like cats, right?? Otherwise we'd have to apologize for giving you nightmares. 

I think we filled up two pages just by ourselves. But hey, *somebody* had to guard the thread.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> You _do_ like cats, right?? Otherwise we'd have to apologize for giving you nightmares.
> 
> I think we filled up two pages just by ourselves. But hey, *somebody* had to guard the thread.


True, we guarded the thread well


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ya know. . . .he's not giving out prizes for the most posts. . . . . .keep this up and some noob is going to show up at 11:59:59 on the 5th and murder the thread and all you will have gotten is a couple more stars!  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know. . . .he's not giving out prizes for the most posts. . . . . .keep this up and some noob is going to show up at 11:59:59 on the 5th and murder the thread and all you will have gotten is a couple more stars!
> 
> Ann


Oh "Noob" better not do that or else....well...hmmmm....my kitty avatar will lick them till they can't take it anymore. LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know. . . .he's not giving out prizes for the most posts. . . . . .keep this up and some noob is going to show up at 11:59:59 on the 5th and murder the thread and all you will have gotten is a couple more stars!
> 
> Ann


We're just making sure it doesn't happen until then.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yep, have to make sure no one sneaks by us....the cats are watching


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yep, have to make sure no one sneaks by us....the cats are watching


Yours is too busy wearing a hole in my screen to be watching anything...


----------



## Athenagwis

Meow


----------



## Susan in VA

Something must be wrong with my computer.  It's showing that it's been over 24 hours since anyone posted to the Hugh thread.  That can't possibly be right.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Yours is too busy wearing a hole in my screen to be watching anything...


That is true...and no one on the Hugh thread for 24 hours! That is just crazy!!


----------



## lynninva

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know. . . .he's not giving out prizes for the most posts. . . . . .keep this up and some noob is going to show up at 11:59:59 on the 5th and murder the thread and all you will have gotten is a couple more stars!
> 
> Ann


I think most noobs (is that the plural?) would be scared off by the length of this thread to start out. To me, the odds favor someone with a cat avatar being the winner here.


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> I think most noobs (is that the plural?) would be scared off by the length of this thread to start out. To me, the odds favor someone with a cat avatar being the winner here.


There are quite a few of us... 

Plural of noob.... Noobs? Noobi? Neeb? Hmmm.... see, we can drag the grammar thread in here too, as well as Hugh.


----------



## Maxx

I think some one with a really really cute puppy avatar has a pretty good chance.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

How about an ugly old owl.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Maxx said:


> I think some one with a really really cute puppy avatar has a pretty good chance.


He/she really is cute. Yours?


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> How about an ugly old owl.
> 
> Edwrd C. Patterson


Hmmm.... owls are more likely to be awake at 11:59:59 than cats or dogs, aren't they....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm.... owls are more likely to be awake at 11:59:59 than cats or dogs, aren't they....


Yes they are unless they are named Neversleepsawink....LOL!


----------



## Googlegirl

Ah, but you have to sleep some time!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Googlegirl said:


> Ah, but you have to sleep some time!


Nah, sleep is over-rated!!! Lol....*yawns*.


----------



## Susan in VA

I have three cats asleep within six feet of me.  The clouds of zzzz's floating around the room are beginning to get to me.  And one of the three snores.  So I'll sign off for the night...  not inspired to continue on my term paper tonight anyway.


----------



## Athenagwis




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the dog people among us:










Get 'em, boy!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

And now for the daily...

"Nice title, Josh!"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Owl is awake and in "China they whisper again . . ."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Maxx

Susan in VA said:


> He/she really is cute. Yours?


Yes, he is my 9 month old 60 pound baby now. Kodiak Attack. Kodi for short.


----------



## koland

Josh,

Did I win over in the yahoo group (thread is "closed").

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## joshmcmains

koland said:


> Josh,
> 
> Did I win over in the yahoo group (thread is "closed").
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Yes you did! Since they closed it, the last post wins.

Sorry I've been slow in responding. Things are crazy busy here.

I'll get that gift card right out. Feel free to brag to everyone, especially Athena.

Josh


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

koland said:


> Josh,
> 
> Did I win over in the yahoo group (thread is "closed").
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Congrats


----------



## koland

Yahoo! more books for me!!!

Now to outlast the people here (fat chance, especially with new books to read).

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## bookfiend

Susan in VA said:


> You _do_ like cats, right?? Otherwise we'd have to apologize for giving you nightmares.
> 
> I think we filled up two pages just by ourselves. But hey, *somebody* had to guard the thread.


I have 2 cats, and one amazing dog, so its safe to say i like both. Maybe that's why I haven't settled on an avatar yet. Between the dogs and the cats here, who can choose.


----------



## rho

well since I decided there is no way I will ever win anything - _*EVER*_ - I went to coinstar and turned in 2 sandwich bags of coins and got $144 in Amazon Gift Certificates --  So I will be buying this book using a portion of my gift certificate -

The refer a reader one just is not going to work for me since the only other readers that love reading as much as I do are all you folks here -- unless you all want to say I referred you hehehe

but I haven't given up on the other ways to win yet --


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You know, 3 months ago I sold a house and I had a giant jar of coins I brought to coinstar ($350 worth), and I wish I had been a Kindleboards member then . . . I would have known to get gift certificates.

Boohoo

Edward C. Patterson
author of Surviving an American Gulag


----------



## joshmcmains

rho said:


> The refer a reader one just is not going to work for me since the only other readers that love reading as much as I do are all you folks here -- unless you all want to say I referred you hehehe


If I were you I'd definitely try to go after other KBers, especially ones who haven't commented on this thread. In fact, you should all "refer" each other, since that increases your chances of winning.

I'm still not expecting to have 200 people take me up on this. I'll try to post stats every hour or so on Tuesday. If I don't get 200 right away, I'll need you all to scour the other threads for people interested in free money.

Josh


----------



## Athenagwis

joshmcmains said:


> Yes you did! Since they closed it, the last post wins.
> 
> Sorry I've been slow in responding. Things are crazy busy here.
> 
> I'll get that gift card right out. Feel free to brag to everyone, especially Athena.
> 
> Josh


Oh sneaky sneaky, I didn't even know about that one!! Got any others out there you're hiding from me Josh

Rachel


----------



## Anju 

Josh - you've gotta be kidding! right?  You will get 200 off of this website alone.  I just hope we don't crash Amazon's website with all the ordering at the same time.  It might take them forever to get our e-mails out to us


----------



## Susan in VA

Maxx said:


> Yes, he is my 9 month old 60 pound baby now. Kodiak Attack. Kodi for short.


Sixty pounds, wow. I always wonder how people with really big dogs get them to go to the vet. With a cat you can just scoop them up (with heavy gloves and a towel if they're going to be grouchy about it), but with an animal that size?

And there's a little kid on my street called Kody... I'll have to ask whether he's really named Kodiak


----------



## Maxx

He still thinks going anywhere is great he will hop right into the car and gladly walk in to the Vet's office wagging his tail.  He isn't full grown yet though.  He will probably end up around 80 lbs.


----------



## lynninva

bookfiend said:


> I have 2 cats, and one amazing dog, so its safe to say i like both. Maybe that's why I haven't settled on an avatar yet. Between the dogs and the cats here, who can choose.


Who said you have to choose? The challenge is to take a photo of all of them together.


----------



## bookfiend

Challenge is right.  They love eachother very much, and play tag all across the house.  One of the cats takes it upon herself to herd the dog around, if she feels like hes not paying enough attention to her.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

What a busy day today!!!  Yikes....first teaching, shopping, then making lunch and dinner, cleaning house.....I'm so tired.  I might actually sleep tonight.  Must stay awake...must win giftcard....LOL!


----------



## Maxx

Good night


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sleep well, don't worry I will watch this thread for you


----------



## lynninva

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sleep well, don't worry I will watch this thread for you


I think you need to take the night off. And everyone can go ahead & sleep in tomorrow, since it is Saturday. Elsie & I will watch this thread fory you now.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

lynninva said:


> I think you need to take the night off. And everyone can go ahead & sleep in tomorrow, since it is Saturday. Elsie & I will watch this thread fory you now.


No its okay...I'd feel bad just leaving you hanging. LOL! You get some rest....I'm sure your tired. LOL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice try.  I'm keeping this thread alive from the Hampton Inn in Inwood, WV!!!!  Nice WIFI service and free breakfast!  AND Whispernet works here!

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis

Woot alive and kicking!!

Anyone that wants to add me as their referral for the book Rachel -- athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com  

Also -- Josh can you email me at the email above?  Thanks!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## koland

Rachel, Rachel, Rachel,

Haven't you won enough already? Nice try though.

Josh - just wanted to let you know that I got the gift certificate. Now I have to make all those pesky choices - one overpriced book (but just out in hardback), two 9.99 specials or maybe 20 independent authors (since 99 cents is the new black).

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## Anju 

I cannot believe an hour since the last post!  WOW

Never and Susan must be asleep


----------



## chynared21

*Chyna is wide awake though *


----------



## lynninva

I think everyone should go work in their yards, or go shopping to stimulate the economy today.  I'll hold down the fort here for you.


----------



## Athenagwis

koland said:


> Rachel, Rachel, Rachel,
> 
> Haven't you won enough already? Nice try though.
> 
> Josh - just wanted to let you know that I got the gift certificate. Now I have to make all those pesky choices - one overpriced book (but just out in hardback), two 9.99 specials or maybe 20 independent authors (since 99 cents is the new black).
> 
> Karen
> http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


Who me? Why m'am, I have no idea what you are talking about. *blink* *blink*

Hehe   

Soooo ... really ..... that's a yes on the referral?    

Rachel


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I just know, after weeks of participating in this thread, I'm going to completely space out Tuesday morning.


----------



## chynared21

GeorgeGlass said:


> I just know, after weeks of participating in this thread, I'm going to completely space out Tuesday morning.


*Either that or KB will crash *


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> I cannot believe an hour since the last post! WOW
> 
> Never and Susan must be asleep


Hey, my one day to sleep in...


----------



## Susan in VA

A whole hour and nobody's been here??

Just had to check.  Off to go get some stuff done....  less than five hours before post time!


----------



## Anju 

Everybody must be outside doing stuff it's been awhile.  That's ok I"m here


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was doing something I rarely do.

SLEEP

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Such a lovely day today.  Been outside most of the time with the hubby and munchkins.  The buds are just starting to come out!  Spring is starting to come to northern Maine!!


----------



## Anju 

That is one thing I do miss - spring time - we have spring time all year around here.


----------



## lynninva

Saturday evening here - everyone must be busy with other activities.  I guess it's my turn to watch the thread.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Hoot! The Owl is here, so all you pussy cats scatter . . . he he lol

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kim

I've been outside all day mowing and fertilizing and cleaning the garden and buying flowers and I'm tired.  But, of course I still have time to jump on KB and keep the owls company


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Says the lovely Butterfly.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Such a lovely day today. Been outside most of the time with the hubby and munchkins. The buds are just starting to come out! Spring is starting to come to northern Maine!!


Whoo-hoo! Another Mainer. 
I mowed the lawn today for the first time this year. It was a good feeling. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

rjkeller said:


> I mowed the lawn today for the first time this year. It was a good feeling. LOL


Funny how by mid-August it turns into just another chore


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi, dropping by. I've been shopping all day!!!!  I hate shopping...unless it's online...so its been torture.  LOL!  I'm off again, will be back later


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi, dropping by. I've been shopping all day!!!! I hate shopping...unless it's online...so its been torture. LOL! I'm off again, will be back later


<waving hi>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> <waving hi>


*waves back* Thanks for making sure the thread didn't die...us cats have to stick together


----------



## RJ Keller

Neversleepsawink: I just stole (ahem! I mean saved to my PC) your kitty icon. It's quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

rjkeller said:


> Neversleepsawink: I just stole (ahem! I mean saved to my PC) your kitty icon. It's quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen.


Awww, thank you...it's all yours


----------



## Susan in VA

rjkeller said:


> Neversleepsawink: I just stole (ahem! I mean saved to my PC) your kitty icon. It's quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen.


<--------------------- <sulking cat>


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> *waves back* Thanks for making sure the thread didn't die...us cats have to stick together


You're welcome. Happy shopping. (I hate shopping too.)


----------



## RJ Keller

Susan in VA said:


> <--------------------- <sulking cat>


Yipes!!  

I just stole (I mean saved to my PC) your kitty, too...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> You're welcome. Happy shopping. (I hate shopping too.)


Well I'm going to make my hubby dinner, and then I'm off to shop again....hopefully for the last time today. Bye all!


----------



## Susan in VA

rjkeller said:


> Yipes!!
> 
> I just stole (I mean saved to my PC) your kitty, too...


LOL! Actually I agree with you, Never's is the cutest cat I've ever seen... of the ones that aren't mine.


----------



## Steph H

rjkeller said:


> I mowed the lawn today for the first time this year. It was a good feeling. LOL


There were folks out mowing this morning down here in my neighborhood in north Texas, too (not me, that's why lawn service people were invented! ); we're now going through our 3rd round of thunderstorms in the last 6 hours.... Oy!


----------



## RJ Keller

Steph H said:


> There were folks out mowing this morning down here in my neighborhood in north Texas, too (not me, that's why lawn service people were invented! ); we're now going through our 3rd round of thunderstorms in the last 6 hours.... Oy!


  
We've got a riding lawn mower, which is the next best thing to lawn service. Plug myself into my mp3 player and away I go...

Stay safe with those storms.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yikes! All the kitties are back/ This Owl is taking to the skies.

Nitely Nite
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## koland

Was reading on the Amazon forums that someone was settling down (with Down River, the freebie from John Hart) to watch the snow fall.

Just glad it's dropped from 90 down to the more normal 70's here (too bad it won't last, once the rain clears out)

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Yikes! All the kitties are back/ This Owl is taking to the skies.
> 
> Nitely Nite
> Edward C. Patterson


That sounds like two-thirds of a really good haiku!


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Actually I agree with you, Never's is the cutest cat I've ever seen... of the ones that aren't mine.


It can be mesmerizing to watch Never's avatar -reminds me of my daughter's cat who likes to lick plastic bags. (but I still think he/she looks thin).

But Susan, I think your cat is just beautiful. I am still amazed that avatar is your real cat - not a doctored up version. You must have a fast camera to have captured that shot.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks for the comments about my avatar   I'm done shopping


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks for the comments about my avatar  I'm done shopping


Then come chat with us!


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> But Susan, I think your cat is just beautiful. I am still amazed that avatar is your real cat - not a doctored up version. You must have a fast camera to have captured that shot.


Thank you! She's quite real..... and <ouch> needs her claws cut.

The pic is nearly ten years old, it wasn't a digital camera so it's just a scanned photo. Taken with my old OM-10, not a fancy camera at all.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok...I can't stay for long...pretending to watch a movie with my family


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Just in case everyone sleeps in.....


----------



## kyliedork

i think everyone is having problems sleeping at night. if you give me the voucher now, that will give everyone a sense of closure & allow them to stop day dreaming about the books they "could" have bought with the voucher & actually sleep. Win, Win solution


----------



## Athenagwis

Just added my $70 GC to my account, looking for a few more   

Rachel


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Posting at 8:25 per my computer. 

This thread's not dead yet!

Ann


----------



## Anju 

I'll be gone for awhile, having a potluck after church today, so depending on y'all to keep this going


----------



## koland

We won't let you down.


----------



## Susan in VA

Checking in...  what, no cats, puppies or owls here yet today??


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan in VA said:


> Checking in... what, no cats, puppies or owls here yet today??


Hoot!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hah! Can your cats do this?










Betsy


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> Checking in... what, no cats, puppies or owls here yet today??


I stayed up too late last night to get on-line before church this morning. Betsy is usually the early-bird, but I know she has been out of town. Glad to see that there are morning people here.

I am expecting that one of us night owls will be the final one to post before the contest ends. (and that doesn't mean it has to be Edward).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah! Can your cats do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Not yet  Good morning all! I stayed in bed until the clock read 9:30am....yay!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Off to take my dog on a 5 mile jaunt, then I'll open the kindle at the park (where hopefully he'll be SOMEWHAT tired enough to let me read for a while) then we walk back.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Off to take my dog on a 5 mile jaunt, then I'll open the kindle at the park (where hopefully he'll be SOMEWHAT tired enough to let me read for a while) then we walk back.


Have a great walk, I'm getting ready to watch my team (Ducks) beat Detroit!! Hockey fan...game starts in 10 minutes


----------



## lynninva

Where I live, you would need a waterproof case to read in the park today.  I'm stuck at home working on financial month-end/quarter-end stuff for work.  

But I'll bop in from time to time to make sure this thread stays alive.  The rest of you can check back tomorrow.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah! Can your cats do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure they would see the purpose in trying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The reason I don't have cats....



Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The reason I don't have cats....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hey! Cats are great...they just aren't easily entertained by bouncing balls on their noses.  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The reason I don't have cats....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


You mean the reason that no cat has decided to have you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Uh oh, the cat claws have come out!!!  Hee hee, watch out all dogs!


----------



## Susan in VA

I like dogs too!

Although feisty and brave little Pixie once launched herself at a Dalmatian ten times her size when he came sniffing at the open (and luckily screened!) kitchen door.  He jumped back about six feet.  She hit the screen, and that just gave her another reason to hiss loudly.  There are still little holes in it from her claws.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> I like dogs too!
> 
> Although feisty and brave little Pixie once launched herself at a Dalmatian ten times her size when he came sniffing at the open (and luckily screened!) kitchen door. He jumped back about six feet. She hit the screen, and that just gave her another reason to hiss loudly. There are still little holes in it from her claws.


Awww...brave kitty. I like dogs too, my son wants to get a Beagle soon. Maybe next year


----------



## lynninva

I like dogs too, but I just don't think I have the lifestyle for one.  Cats are easier.

My cat doesn't care much that she is left alone for the day.  I don't have to take her for a walk.  She gets exercise running up & down the stairs to look out various windows.  Or I can shine the laser light to make her run around the living room.

My son really wants a dog.  He called from PetSmart yesterday because they had one he wanted to bring home.  I may be giving in before the year is out.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

My son asked for one three years ago...he has saved $700.00 to buy one...I don't think its time yet.


----------



## lynninva

My son is 21 & attends a local college.  He keeps saying that my husband needs a dog to keep him company (We think my husband is struggling with 'empty nest' syndrome).

I am not sure if my son wants a dog for himself or my husband.  My son has not been living at home during the school year, but will probably be here next year & then is looking at grad school out of town.  So it stills comes down to whether we want to take care of a dog.

He told me later that the one he looked at yesterday is almost a year old & already housebroken.  That might have tipped the scales in the dog's favor if I'd had time to go by the store when he called.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

My son is almost 7, so I don't think he is ready for a dog yet.  He has a bearded dragon (lizard) and a hamster....so I think he needs to wait a little longer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like cats and many local cats have tried to adopt me, but I've resisted....if I were going to have a furry friend I would have a dog.  I need an animal who would want to bounce a ball on his nose!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like cats and many local cats have tried to adopt me, but I've resisted....if I were going to have a furry friend I would have a dog. I need an animal who would want to bounce a ball on his nose!
> 
> Betsy


You don't want a kitty that has a licking problem  LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, no, but I love your avatar!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, no, but I love your avatar!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you....I love yours too


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My son asked for one three years ago...he has saved $700.00 to buy one...I don't think its time yet.


Or, when it's time, you could take him to pick one out at the shelter, and he could buy himself a Kindle with that money instead. And have lots left over for books... or for dog food!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like cats and many local cats have tried to adopt me, but I've resisted....if I were going to have a furry friend I would have a dog. I need an animal who would want to bounce a ball on his nose!
> 
> Betsy


A seal?


----------



## lynninva

The local PetSmart has animals from the Humane Society, but better hours - they are open at night.  My son actually gave some of his money toward our current cat (Elsie, the cow-cat) eight years ago.  (long story behind that)

My cat can't bounce a ball on her nose, but she can bat a jellybean, or candy corn pumpkin, all around the house like a soccer ball.  Inside cats have to get exercise in creative ways.  My son fusses at me for throwing candy to the cat, but it is so much fun to watch.


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> My son fusses at me for throwing candy to the cat, but it is so much fun to watch.


Maybe you could keep everyone happy by using crunchy cat treats instead of candy?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Or, when it's time, you could take him to pick one out at the shelter, and he could buy himself a Kindle with that money instead. And have lots left over for books... or for dog food!


Ya, I told him we should watch out for a Beagle at our local shelters and he could spend his money on a doggy bed, treats, food and etc. So we will see.

That is where we got our last dog.


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe you could keep everyone happy by using crunchy cat treats instead of candy?


Nope - opposite effect - she LOVES kitty treats, especially the crunchy ones, and she doesn't play with her food. So she would eat & not exercise.


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> Nope - opposite effect - she LOVES kitty treats, especially the crunchy ones, and she doesn't play with her food. So she would eat & not exercise.


Oh, so she doesn't actually _eat _the candy... I was just concerned about her health.


----------



## Dori

This thread is a puzzlement to me.  Is this what it takes to get anyone to read this book?  Don't count me in.


----------



## drenee

This thread is silly and as much fun to read as many of the other threads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori it's just for fun:  The thread, at this point, is pretty meaningless.  But Josh's purpose is to encourage everyone who wants to buy his book to do so on the 5th and maybe, just maybe he'll make it to the 'bestsellers' at Amazon.  That will make him more visible to everyone.  To encourage that, he's going to give gift cards to the first 200 who buy after 10 a.m. on Tuesday.  I don't think he quite knew what he was getting into with his 'don't let the thread die' challenge here.  Every other board or list he's posted it on has died fairly quickly.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> A seal?


My deck pond isn't that big, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As of night bird of prey, I would prefer a little scurrying bamboo rat to divert my interrest. Hoot.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:
 

> As of night of prey, I would prefer a little scurrying bamboo rat to divert my interrest. Hoot.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Look -----> bamboo rat! That should keep you happy for awile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For Ed.

Betsy


----------



## lynninva

Dori said:


> This thread is a puzzlement to me. Is this what it takes to get anyone to read this book? Don't count me in.


My thought is that we are keeping this thread front & center on the Book Klubs page, so that more people might see it, or at least remember about the promotion on May 5. In that case, all postings are 'on topic.'

Since I live in a cubicle world office, I am looking forward to reading the book, but I will wait until Tuesday to purchase it.


----------



## Athenagwis

No really guys I think you all are terribly off topic and just being silly now.   I can no longer put up with this kind of tom foolery.   If you could all cease posting at this point, it would be greatly appreciated.  

  

Rachel


----------



## lynninva

Athenagwis said:


> No really guys I think you all are terribly off topic and just being silly now. I can no longer put up with this kind of tom foolery. If you could all cease posting at this point, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


I suppose you want us all to go away until Wednesday Sorry, we just can't help ourselves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Athenagwis said:


> No really guys I think you all are terribly off topic and just being silly now. I can no longer put up with this kind of tom foolery. If you could all cease posting at this point, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


Nice try, Rachel.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> My thought is that we are keeping this thread front & center on the Book Klubs page, so that more people might see it, or at least remember about the promotion on May 5. In that case, all postings are 'on topic.'


That's true, we're attracting attention the the book!

Besides, isn't it kind of fun to have a thread where anything goes (subject to decorum rules, of course)? Just like a real conversation... 

PS -- <ahem> Nice title, Josh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Besides, isn't it kind of fun to have a thread where anything goes (subject to decorum rules, of course)? Just like a real conversation...


Weeellll. That is sort of the whole point of the Not Quite Kindle forum. 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Weeellll. That is sort of the whole point of the Not Quite Kindle forum.
> 
> Ann


Wait a minute now. I thought that even in NQK we were supposed to stay at least somewhat on topic. Did I misread the fine print in the manual?


----------



## Mom of 4

Just wanted to let y'all know I am lurking on this thread and really enjoying it!!!!! 

Also...I plan on swooping in at 6:59(pst) Tuesday morning and kill it!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Wait...there's a manual?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Believe it or not,Betsy - I've eaten Bamboo Rat in Guilin, China (along with . . . well, most of the stuff in the avatars. he he). Bamboo Rat is also a drink, which I feature in my upcoming 728 pager - The Dragon's Pool (May 11), Book 3 of The Jade Owl series, a vile concotion served in Yang-shuo. But I must say, as a bird of prey, the picture of the bamboo rat that you show would have me thinking twice about attacking. Hoot!

Edward C. Patterson, M. A. and an Old China Hand


----------



## lynninva

Calling it a night; busy day at work tomorrow.  I'm sure an owl or some other critter will keep this going, in an attempt to be the one to kill the thread.


----------



## kim

Tuesday still seems so far away


----------



## Steph H

Susan in VA said:


> Wait a minute now. I thought that even in NQK we were supposed to stay at least somewhat on topic. Did I misread the fine print in the manual?


In another forum I participate in, we have an "Off Topic" sub-forum where it's considered almost good manners for the threads in that forum to deviate from whatever the subject is...by that, we're actually staying "on topic" to the "off topic" requirement of the sub-forum's name!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> No really guys I think you all are terribly off topic and just being silly now. I can no longer put up with this kind of tom foolery. If you could all cease posting at this point, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


Hee hee, you're funny  Good try


----------



## Susan in VA

Steph H said:


> In another forum I participate in, we have an "Off Topic" sub-forum where it's considered almost good manners for the threads in that forum to deviate from whatever the subject is...by that, we're actually staying "on topic" to the "off topic" requirement of the sub-forum's name!


So if anyone talks about the actual subject of the thread it counts as a subversive act? 

That would probably be good practice for anyone who's going to be dealing with teenage logic in the household any time soon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay I'm staying on topic...for good manners.  Lets see......I want to win one of the 200 Amazon gift cards


----------



## Susan in VA

Now if only certain cats had better manners.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Now if only certain cats had better manners.


----------



## rho

seriously you guys are messing with my thread killing mojo -- I have always been able to kill a thread before this


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

rho said:


> seriously you guys are messing with my thread killing mojo -- I have always been able to kill a thread before this


Sorry. It's fun here...it attracts cats.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry. It's fun here...it attracts cats.


After Tuesday, we should ask Josh to rename it The Catnip Thread, and keep it going!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> After Tuesday, we should ask Josh to rename it The Catnip Thread, and keep it going!


Good idea, LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't think so...










Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think my kitty and that puppy will get along just fine


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


What a cutie! 

But ya know.... The Cats, Dogs, Owls, and Seals Thread just doesn't have any ring to it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> But ya know.... The Cats, Dogs, Owls, and Seals Thread just doesn't have any ring to it.


Yes, there isn't a ring to the long name. Cats would be fine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

So cute


----------



## Susan in VA

Reminded me of this one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Help, how do I make that smaller?? I didn't mean to take up so much space.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Very cute.  Well good night all...have to take my son to the dentist early.  Sleep well


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Help, how do I make that smaller?? I didn't mean to take up so much space.


in the first IMG tag, put width=300 or 200 or whatever. Like this:


Code:


[IMG]image.jpg[/IMG]

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

g'night, Never!  Hope your kiddo is better at the dentist's than mine...


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> in the first IMG tag, put width=300 or 200 or whatever. Like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]image.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Betsy


And the height adjusts automatically to stay in proportion? I'll try that right now....

edit: Fixed! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is this the Good Night thread now?  G'night!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

As long as you don't sleep more than 9 hours and 55 minutes.


----------



## koland

well, if you are a fast waker and have the computer on standby, you could risk maybe 9 hrs and 58 minutes....

Me, I'd need a few extra minutes in there for coffee, first!


----------



## LDB

Trying to throw off the competition by confusing them on the time by 24 hours?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

All these dogs and cats look . . . mighty tasty. Wo tu-tse u-la (I'm hungry in Mandarin). Whip out me a bowl of stirred Fried Labrador Retriever.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Those are fightin' words!

<off to go look up the habits of owls, and how best to frighten them off>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Northern pygmy owls are often killed when they fly into windshields....










Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I love Baegle and lox. Hmmmm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm calling the ASPCA.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's their address:

ASPCA
1-A Fu-ch'ien lu
Shang-hai, Chung-kuo

lol

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Here's their address:
> 
> ASPCA
> 1-A Fu-ch'ien lu
> Shang-hai, Chung-kuo
> 
> lol
> 
> Ed P


Um, that would be the Association for the Savory Preparation of Chinese Animals?


----------



## joshmcmains

Less than 24 hours to go!

New chance to win for those of you paying attention...

Twitter contest!

Tweet and win! Retweet this by May 5th for a chance to win a $50 Amazon.com gift card. http://uncubicled.com/tweet.htm #UNCUBICLED

Josh


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Contest? I was just having fun here with the cats and dogs. Owls hoot, but do not tweet.

Edward C. Patterson
author of 3 Owl books that generally hoot - but when the Jade Owl hoots, you best beware. The world turns on that sound. Bawawawawah


----------



## Susan in VA

The only thing that tweets at my house is the finch currently at my bird feeder.


----------



## Anju 

I was afraid that with the board being so erratic that would kill the thread!  Thank goodness for the cats and owls and dogs and rats and ? ? ? ?


----------



## Angela

You people are cracking me up!!


----------



## chynared21

**peep* *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Oh I love that Beagle!!!  My son was very good at the dentist....he had a crown that got infected   So now it's pulled   No more infection.  He didn't cry at all, so brave.  I'm a very lucky mommy!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My son was very good at the dentist....he had a crown that got infected  So now it's pulled  No more infection. He didn't cry at all, so brave. I'm a very lucky mommy!


Wow, you sure are!! It's a struggle for us every time.... and ours are just plain check-ups!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Wow, you sure are!! It's a struggle for us every time.... and ours are just plain check-ups!


He is really good, even at getting shots at the doctors. Everyone has to tell me he is the easiest kid patient they've ever had.  I'm sure if I have another child they will be the opposite


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> He is really good, even at getting shots at the doctors. Everyone has to tell me he is the easiest kid patient they've ever had.  I'm sure if I have another child they will be the opposite


You are soooo lucky.... 

(What's your secret?!?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A nice dog helps everything...









Betsy


----------



## kim

There's another thread talking about Amazon's press conference on May 6. They are speculating that a new Kindle will be announced. I think they are wrong. I think the press conference is to announce the dramatic sales of a new book Uncubicled and how it amazingly shot up on the bestseller list, literally overnight.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> You are soooo lucky....
> 
> (What's your secret?!?)


I think what helps is "If you do good, and are a good boy, you get to pick a small toy at Super Target "


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> There's another thread talking about Amazon's press conference on May 6. They are speculating that a new Kindle will be announced. I think they are wrong. I think the press conference is to announce the dramatic sales of a new book Uncubicled and how it amazingly shot up on the bestseller list, literally overnight.


ROFL! And on topic, no less!


----------



## joshmcmains

kim said:


> There's another thread talking about Amazon's press conference on May 6. They are speculating that a new Kindle will be announced. I think they are wrong. I think the press conference is to announce the dramatic sales of a new book Uncubicled and how it amazingly shot up on the bestseller list, literally overnight.


I like your thinking!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I think what helps is "If you do good, and are a good boy, you get to pick a small toy at Super Target "


you mean... <gasp>... BRIBERY?!? 



Spoiler



(Tried that, with limited success.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I love my KK, wasn't very happy with K2, K3 looks better...however to big.  Maybe I have to wait for K4 


Lol...yes bribery


----------



## chynared21

kim said:


> There's another thread talking about Amazon's press conference on May 6. They are speculating that a new Kindle will be announced. I think they are wrong. I think the press conference is to announce the dramatic sales of a new book Uncubicled and how it amazingly shot up on the bestseller list, literally overnight.


*LMAO! Brilliant!*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> you mean... <gasp>... BRIBERY?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Tried that, with limited success.)


He just loves it when they talk about how he is the best child patient ever  I think that helps too.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> He just loves it when they talk about how he is the best child patient ever  I think that helps too.


Awww... sounds like a sweet kid! It's such fun to see their expressions when kids are proud of something, isn't it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Awww... sounds like a sweet kid! It's such fun to see their expressions when kids are proud of something, isn't it.


Yes


----------



## davem2bits

tweet tweet twirp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, I thought the press conference was bout The Jade Owl and how it became a best seller overnight, but . . . maybe next time olks. One of the reviews has already said it should e, from that reviewers mouth to God's will.

Edwrd C. Patterson

Hoot! Do I see a bamboo rat? I do. I do. PRESS CONFERENCE.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

There are a lot of really good topics out there....go ahead and post there.  I will watch this thread


----------



## lynninva

joshmcmains said:


> Twitter contest!
> 
> Tweet and win! Retweet this by May 5th for a chance to win a $50 Amazon.com gift card. http://uncubicled.com/tweet.htm #UNCUBICLED
> 
> Josh


I don't know much about Twitter, but I had signed up at one time. So I have tweeted (?) this. Don't know how josh knows who retweets it. It really doesn't matter, it is extremely rare for me to win any contest.

But I am having a ball following along here. Too bad works gets in the way during the day.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

lynninva said:


> I don't know much about Twitter, but I had signed up at one time. So I have tweeted (?) this. Don't know how josh knows who retweets it. It really doesn't matter, it is extremely rare for me to win any contest.
> 
> But I am having a ball following along here. Too bad works gets in the way during the day.


Lol...I keep coming back to this tread during the day...between teaching, cleaning, and cooking.


----------



## Susan in VA

I had mine on in the background almost all day today, because DD was home sick and so I stayed home too... checked in for gossip exciting news about books whenever I walked past the computer. Considering it's currently on the kitchen table, that was pretty often.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Its addicting, that is for sure.  Susan I hope she is better soon


----------



## joshmcmains

lynninva said:


> I don't know much about Twitter, but I had signed up at one time. So I have tweeted (?) this. Don't know how josh knows who retweets it.


It's actually kind of scary. Go to your twitter home page and type "uncubicled" in the search box. It will show you your competition.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> It's actually kind of scary. Go to your twitter home page and type "uncubicled" in the search box. It will show you your competition.


I opened a twitter account...like three weeks ago. Maybe I'll have to try that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

"The only competition I have is myself."

                    - Edward C. Patterson on the Bobby Ozuna Show, April 22, 2009


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Its addicting, that is for sure. Susan I hope she is better soon


Thanks -- she'll be fine, it's just a cold. You know how the first day is, you get all achy and lethargic. She likes school a lot, so normally she'd go anyway, but with recent flu news and all, they've been telling them every day how important it is to wash your hands and not pass along germs and stay home when you're sick, etc., so I think that influenced her decision too. She stayed in bed and on the couch reading all day, happy as a clam, with a break for two rounds of Candyland  and another for some games on her Leapster.

I, on the other hand, had to reschedule my work commitments and postpone half a dozen errands. And I didn't get a whole lot of schoolwork done either. But I got to hang out on KB a lot!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> "The only competition I have is myself."
> 
> - Edward C. Patterson on the Bobby Ozuna Show, April 22, 2009


"Actually you have this licking cat as your competition"
-Neversleepsawink on the Kindleboards 

LOL! I have way to much time on my hands.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks -- she'll be fine, it's just a cold. You know how the first day is, you get all achy and lethargic. She likes school a lot, so normally she'd go anyway, but with recent flu news and all, they've been telling them every day how important it is to wash your hands and not pass along germs and stay home when you're sick, etc., so I think that influenced her decision too. She stayed in bed and on the couch reading all day, happy as a clam, with a break for two rounds of Candyland  and another for some games on her Leapster.
> 
> I, on the other hand, had to reschedule my work commitments and postpone half a dozen errands. And I didn't get a whole lot of schoolwork done either. But I got to hang out on KB a lot!


You are an awesome Mommy!!! Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> "Actually you have this licking cat as your competition"
> -Neversleepsawink on the Kindleboards
> 
> LOL! I have way to much time on my hands.


Hah! Go kitty!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You are an awesome Mommy!!! Just thought I'd let you know.


Wow, thank you.  I'm not sure what I did to deserve that.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Hah! Go kitty!


Hee hee, just couldn't resist 

Taking such good care of your little one....not to mention you are looking out for everyones health


----------



## chynared21

*Ok...now that we're on page 20 of this thread....when and what time are we supposed to purchase said book? *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...now that we're on page 20 of this thread....when and what time are we supposed to purchase said book? *


Oh I think it past  LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tomorrow starting at 10 a.m. EDT

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Tomorrow starting at 10 a.m. EDT
> 
> Ann


She is telling the truth


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> She is telling the truth


*LOL, thanks Ann *


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Taking such good care of your little one....not to mention you are looking out for everyones health


I do try -- but today caretaking consisted of playing Candyland and making hot chocolate, not much effort needed there! 

(Oh, and SHE decided to stay home to prevent the passing along of germs. Wasn't my call.)


----------



## Susan in VA

I can't believe I actually put ten AM into my appointment planner, usually reserved for work, school, doctors, and family/kiddo events.


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> I can't believe I actually put ten AM into my appointment planner, usually reserved for work, school, doctors, and family/kiddo events.


*LOL, like Boyd's chat...I know that I'll forget *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, like Boyd's chat...I know that I'll forget *


For me, I think its 7am...Yikes!!!


----------



## lexie22

wow, i'll be all over this!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> For me, I think its 7am...Yikes!!!


*LOL, I'd have a better chance of remembering then because I'm already up...getting ready to take DD to school *


----------



## lynninva

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> For me, I think its 7am...Yikes!!!


I sort of wish it was 7am for me. Once I get to work, all bets are off regarding my time. I have a meeting scheduled from 9:30 -10:00. I have already been trying to figure out if I could slip out if it looks like it is running over.


----------



## Athenagwis

Just popping in.

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Just popping in.
> 
> Rachel


Love the meerkats....sorry if I spelled that wrong


----------



## chynared21

Athenagwis said:


> Just popping in.
> 
> Rachel


*Awww, DD and I love meerkats!!! We cried like babies when Flower died *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Awww, DD and I love meerkats!!! We cried like babies when Flower died *


Me too 

P.S. Susan...did you see you won Gerties book?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I'm an East Coast Owl, so I'm retiring my nest. Hoot. 

Edward C. Patterhoot


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Me too
> 
> P.S. Susan...did you see you won Gerties book?


I did -- but I had already bought it during the guessing game! She's going to send a signed bookplate, I think. I'm not entirely sure what that is in this case, but I look forward to finding out! (Yeah, I know what a regular bookplate is. But for a Kindle? Or maybe it's a printed bookplate, and I'll end up buying it in DTB too for that.  )


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> I did -- but I had already bought it during the guessing game! She's going to send a signed bookplate, I think. I'm not entirely sure what that is in this case, but I look forward to finding out! (Yeah, I know what a regular bookplate is. But for a Kindle? Or maybe it's a printed bookplate, and I'll end up buying it in DTB too for that.  )


*You could frame it or stick it on the back of your Kindle *


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *You could frame it or stick it on the back of your Kindle *


Only if it matches the skin!


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> Only if it goes with the skin!


*Time will tell 

Since I can't find the Good Night thread and this one has gone in so many directions....I'll just say goodnight here *


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *Time will tell
> 
> Since I can't find the Good Night thread and this one has gone in so many directions....I'll just say goodnight here *


Such a useful thread this is!


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> Such a useful thread this is!


*Multitasking, or rather, multiposting at it's best *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats again!


----------



## Sweet-P

Will I be the one to kill this thread?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sweet-P said:


> Will I be the one to kill this thread?


You better not be


----------



## Susan in VA

Sweet-P said:


> Will I be the one to kill this thread?


Ha. Not a chance.


----------



## speters

Who ended it? Neversleepsawink?

I totally forgot to come back and try. Darn.

I was really hoping to get up at 7 a.m. to buy the book but the chances of that are waning with each minute.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

speters said:


> Who ended it? Neversleepsawink?
> 
> I totally forgot to come back and try. Darn.
> 
> I was really hoping to get up at 7 a.m. to buy the book but the chances of that are waning with each minute.


No one won...not yet...as far as I know.


----------



## Susan in VA

speters said:


> Who ended it? Neversleepsawink?
> 
> I totally forgot to come back and try. Darn.


Doesn't end until Tuesday night.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Doesn't end until Tuesday night.


I can't seem to find the time that it ends....where did he post it? *Searching, searching*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Found it:
If 10 hours pass after you comment below without anyone else commenting, you win a $20 gift card. If the thread hasn’t been killed before midnight on May 5th, the last commenter with a time stamp before midnight (Eastern) wins the gift card.


----------



## Angela

Time to set an alarm on my cell phone to remind me to buy the book...


----------



## Athenagwis

I have a feeling it's gonna be a lot of one word posts at the end to see who gets that 11:59:59 spot!!

Rachel


----------



## joshmcmains

Good morning all and happy contest day! The action starts in just over 2 hours. 

I'd just like to say how much I've enjoyed reading all of your posts here. I really didn't expect to get this kind of response. Thanks.

I'll be posting here throughout the day with updates. Good luck everyone!

Josh


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Josh. . . .can you confirm:  do you expect to go by the time stamp on the e-mail from Amazon, or the time stamp on the forward of said e-mail to you?  Just wondering. . . .(and is your ISP prepared for the influx!  )

Ann


----------



## joshmcmains

Ann in Arlington said:


> Josh. . . .can you confirm: do you expect to go by the time stamp on the e-mail from Amazon, or the time stamp on the forward of said e-mail to you? Just wondering. . . .(and is your ISP prepared for the influx! )
> 
> Ann


The time stamp from Amazon for all the receipts needs to be after 10 am EDT, but then I'll be basing the order of entries on the forwarded time stamp. The order my inbox receives them is the order I'll use.

Here's hoping we don't crash the system.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

here's Josh's original post, in part:



> From 10:00:00 AM EDT (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "START-TIME") until 11:59:59 PM EDT (GMT -04:00) on Tuesday, May 5th, 2009 (hereafter: the "END-TIME") I am offering Amazon.com electronic gift cards as rebates for the purchase of the Kindle version of the novel UNCUBICLED (hereafter: the "BOOK").
> 
> To be eligible:
> 
> 1) *The BOOK must be purchased between the START-TIME and END-TIME mentioned above as determined by the time-stamp on the electronic receipt provided by Amazon.com.*
> 
> 2) Electronic receipts must be forwarded to [email protected] before the END-TIME to be eligible for a rebate.
> 
> *3) The first 10 electronic receipts received will each earn a $20 Amazon gift card.
> 
> 4) The next 190 electronic receipts received will each earn a $5 Amazon gift card.*
> 
> 5) Rebate gift cards will be sent out within 1 week of the promotion (but most likely a great deal sooner).
> 
> 6) If UNCUBICLED reaches the #10 spot (or better) on the most popular Kindle downloads list before the END-TIME, all gift card rebate values will be doubled.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There was an original post? I thought this was the place where an Owl could find a good meal.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> There was an original post? I thought this was the place where an Owl could find a good meal.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I just went to Wikipedia to see what natural enemies owls have, in order to make some snarky comment back, and found this instead.

_Caught prey can be felt by owls with the use of filoplumes, which are small hair-like feathers on the beak and feet that act as "feelers"._

I didn't know owls had whiskers! Edward, you're one of us!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Betsey:

You're brilliant. roflmao

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


LOL! I want this one as a screensaver for my laptop.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I am unashamed that I'm falling for this marketing ploy. I am terrible about alarms on cellular phones and such, though, so I'm hoping I don't miss looking at the clock when 10 is approaching. I have a feeling those 200 are gonna go quick.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Quick Quick. The hoot owl will protect the approach, while the dogs bark and the pussy cats scoop up the 200.

Ed P


----------



## Angela

I just need to post so I can compare my clock time with the board time with my computer time so I order on time!


----------



## Susan in VA

Angela said:


> I just need to post so I can compare my clock time with the board time with my computer time so I order on time!


Best excuse for a post ever!


----------



## Angela

Susan in VA said:


> Best excuse for a post ever!


lol 

It appears that all my clocks are synced... now to do a 1-click test to see how the time on my email lines up with the rest of my world...


----------



## Susan in VA

Angela said:


> lol
> 
> It appears that all my clocks are synced... now to do a 1-click test to see how the time on my email lines up with the rest of my world...


Best excuse for buying a book ever!


----------



## Angela

Susan in VA said:


> Best excuse for buying a book ever!


Well, I do have decent balance on my AGC and there is a 9.99 book I have been putting off buying because I was saving up for a Keurig coffee brewer (which my sweet hubby surprised me with one for Mother's Day), so I thought... "why not"? lol 

I don't know why I am so worried about it... I enter contests all the time and never win anything anyway... but I at least have that book I was wanting!!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Less than 1/2 hour to go...  any guesses on how quickly the 200 number will be reached?  First minute is my guess.... my fingers just don't move that quickly... but, I am looking forward to getting the book anyway.  So, I may as well play.


----------



## joshmcmains

I still think it will take at least a couple of hours to get to 200. We'll see though. 20 minutes to go!

Josh

Total contest entries: 0
Current Kindle rank: 19,770


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

This is really a brilliant campaign.  I love it.


----------



## Anju 

I just hope we don't crash Amazon so we get our e-mails in a timely manner, or even KB if we access Amazon through here!


----------



## Sweet-P

10 minutes....tick...tick...tick


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm up, and ready


----------



## Sweet-P

Wouldn't it be awful if our computers crashed just about when we are buying the book? LOL 
I know...my bad!


----------



## Susan in VA

On your mark...


----------



## MeganW

Ready to go!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sweet-P said:


> Wouldn't it be awful if our computers crashed just about when we are buying the book? LOL
> I know...my bad!


sonds about right


----------



## DawnOfChaos

ticky ticky ticky


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

I just got a phone call... I will be calling her back... too funny!


----------



## Angela

Sweet-P said:


> Wouldn't it be awful if our computers crashed just about when we are buying the book? LOL
> I know...my bad!


That would be my luck... All I need is a freak storm in the next 3 minutes and I have no internet!


----------



## Maxx

My fingers are poised over the keyboard!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

www.atomtime.com will allow you to download a clock that will let you keep your computer synced with the official time in Boulder Colorado.

Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Calling who back. Me?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I did it


----------



## Steph H

Book bought and email forwarded -- we shall see!


----------



## Angela

done and sent


----------



## MeganW

Hi Josh, I just forwarded you my receipt!  Thanks!!


----------



## Anju 

me too - AND got it on my computer, now we have to wait for Amazon!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My bets with the pussy cat.

Ed Patterson


----------



## hackeynut

Well, I've bought and sent my email


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh, everyone got ahead of me!!!

Betsy


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

me too!!  This was so much fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bought. . .waiting for e-mail confirmation
Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Josh I'm brittaynelijah.....my email is different than the one listed here.  LOL!!!


----------



## Sweet-P

DONE!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> I just got a phone call... I will be calling her back... too funny!


Mumsical, congrats on 100 posts!!!!

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut

I'd just like to apologize to the author, on a normal day I would have put you know, a hi or something in the email at least.  But I was rushing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

email sent

Ann


----------



## Brenda M.

I just did a copy/paste of the receipt from the screen. Hope that's enough!


----------



## sandypeach

I'm in


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

hackeynut said:


> I'd just like to apologize to the author, on a normal day I would have put you know, a hi or something in the email at least. But I was rushing!


Me too...sorry


----------



## Sweet-P

I guess we just wait until Josh counts them and then sends an e-mail to us if we won??


----------



## ferretluver

I sent mine!!! I hope I win!

Good Luck all!!!!


----------



## Maxx

Done!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now I can get back to watching CSI Miami which got TiVo'd last night. .  .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Just wanted to remind you Josh....my reciept will say 7am...since it's 7am in California


----------



## Susan in VA

Phew.  Now I can stop watching the clock and get back to real life.  And my much-needed second cup of tea.


----------



## VarangianGuard

Good Point...mine say's 8:00 due to being in MST.  Wow, that was a bit nerve racking.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Phew. Now I can stop watching the clock and get back to real life. And my much-needed second cup of tea.


Going back to bed....two hours of sleep isn't enough.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Thank you, Josh.   BEST of Luck with your rankings.


----------



## bkworm8it

LOL, I'm still half a sleep, I forgot to forward my receipt and just sent an email... too early for me to be up here on the west coast. Of course being unemployed at the moment I tend to stay up late and get up late. 

He sent back a note and I got it off to him!

Theresam

Hope you all win!


----------



## Angela

I may go back to bed!! It's one of those lazy, hazy days!! 

Central time here!



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Going back to bed....two hours of sleep isn't enough.


I know what you mean... I think my last post "last night" was around 3am!!


----------



## Annalog

Done and sent. Also absolutely certain I am not in the top ten.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mumsical, congrats on 100 posts!!!!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy.... nice of you to notice. I didn't.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Mine had a 10 a.m. timestamp and a 10 a.m. forward time. Hopefully that at least gets me in the top 200!

Regardless, I'm happy to support a smart marketer.


----------



## Anju 

I had 3 e-mails come in at the same time so I was late getting mine out because I didn't check it!  ARGHH  BUT I did get the book and did forward my e-mail.

OK - now how do e check to see the "level" on the books at Amazon?  I want to check both Gertie's and Josh's books!


----------



## joshmcmains

Thanks for all of your purchases! I'm starting to wade through the emails and should have the top 10 announced soon.

I've received about 60 receipts so far, so there's a lot of money still on the table. Now that you've got yours, find some friends to refer! Scour the other threads! Quickly!

Josh


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> OK - now how do e check to see the "level" on the books at Amazon? I want to check both Gertie's and Josh's books!


Yeah. . .that's my question too. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .that's my question too. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Just click on the book link in the first post and scroll down, it tells you right there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> Thanks for all of your purchases! I'm starting to wade through the emails and should have the top 10 announced soon.
> 
> I've received about 60 receipts so far, so there's a lot of money still on the table. Now that you've got yours, find some friends to refer! Scour the other threads! Quickly!
> 
> Josh


Thank you....I sent you another email just reminding you I'm from CA...hence 7am read. LOL!


----------



## MeganW

Hey Josh, mine will be coming from [email address removed], btw. I purchased it at 9 am CST. Thanks!

(Edited to remove email address after notifying Josh.)


----------



## Anju 

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .that's my question too. . . . .
> 
> Ann


I figured it out - scroll down on the left, where it give the size of the book, and other "pertinent" info it will say what the ranking is. They update hourly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

joshmcmains said:


> Thanks for all of your purchases! I'm starting to wade through the emails and should have the top 10 announced soon.
> 
> I've received about 60 receipts so far, so there's a lot of money still on the table. Now that you've got yours, find some friends to refer! Scour the other threads! Quickly!
> 
> Josh


Josh, my gmail address is kindleboards and the name will be Betsy True! You can send that $20 to me right now, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

#67 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 
#77 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure 


Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Junklekennedy

Just bought my copy! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## bkworm8it

If it's updated every hour then it should jump a lot at 11am Eastern time.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

bkworm8it said:


> If it's updated every hour then it should jump a lot at 11am Eastern time.


I'm sure it will, it might take 24 hours..not sure though.


----------



## davem2bits

Got my $20, thank Josh.

I don't tweet, so will pass on more mooola.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I got my $20 giftcard!!!  Thank you so much....((((HUGS)))).


----------



## MAGreen

Got it!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Just received my $20 gift certificate! Thanks, Josh!

Hopefully I will enjoy this book when I get to it.


----------



## bkworm8it

davem2bits said:


> Got my $20, thank Josh.
> 
> I don't tweet, so will pass on more mooola.


Congrats on getting $20!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Got my $20 too, thanks!!

Best of luck on the rankings.  I'll be sure to leave a review when I'm done with your book.


----------



## joshmcmains

Congrats to the first 10: Ignatius, Brittay, Dimitry, Lisa, Niv, Andy, Megan, Julie, Adam, and Dawn!

I received several emails right at the start time, but these were the first ones in my inbox. I'm sure others were only milliseconds behind.

There were a couple of receipts that were time-stamped just before 10 EDT. Those people will be getting $5 gift cards, along with the rest of you who participated. I'll be spending the next couple of hours sending out gift cards.

The overall Kindle download rank should be updated in about 20 minutes. I'll let you know what it jumps up to. 

Also, there are still more than 100 gift cards up for grabs. Know anyone with an iPhone? The kindle app is free!

Josh


----------



## VarangianGuard

Hooray for the first 10.  Thank you Josh!  Can't wait to start reading.


----------



## Susan in VA

Congrats to the top ten!


----------



## koland

Congrats, Josh. Keep us updated as the sales ranking changes.

Karen


----------



## MeganW

Thank you so much for my $20 gift certificate, Josh!!  What a great start to another great day!


----------



## Angela

Congrats to the top 10!!


----------



## Mom of 4

Just one clicked!  (and because I knew I wasn't in the first 10 I actually wrote Josh a note too!)
Read the sample last night and enjoyed it!  Got me to bed a little early because I couldn't buy it then!

Theresa


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to the top ten!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Does it matter if my email doesn't match my kindleboards name?


----------



## sandypeach

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Does it matter if my email doesn't match my kindleboards name?


I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## niv_bp

Thanks for the $20 Josh!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

joshmcmains said:


> Congrats to the first 10: Ignatius, Brittay, Dimitry, Lisa, Niv, Andy, Megan, Julie, Adam, and Dawn!
> 
> I received several emails right at the start time, but these were the first ones in my inbox. I'm sure others were only milliseconds behind.
> 
> There were a couple of receipts that were time-stamped just before 10 EDT. Those people will be getting $5 gift cards, along with the rest of you who participated. I'll be spending the next couple of hours sending out gift cards.
> 
> The overall Kindle download rank should be updated in about 20 minutes. I'll let you know what it jumps up to.
> 
> Also, there are still more than 100 gift cards up for grabs. Know anyone with an iPhone? The kindle app is free!
> 
> Josh


Congrats to the big money winners!!! And it looks like there's plenty of opportunity for others to win, too! I think this is a "win-win" situation!

Betsy


----------



## joshmcmains

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> Does it matter if my email doesn't match my kindleboards name?


No. I'm not basing anything on kindleboards. You should get your $5 gift card in the next hour or so.

Josh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sandypeach said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. My email address is ...


Sandypeach and others, be careful about posting your email address in a public forum, you're inviting a lot of spam....PM Josh if you're concerned about him knowing who you are! I realize not everyone worries...just in case, you might want to modify your message.

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sandypeach and others, be careful about posting your email address in a public forum, you're inviting a lot of spam....PM Josh if you're concerned about him knowing who you are! I realize not everyone worries...just in case, you might want to modify your message.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the reminder, I have modified.


----------



## Steph H

hackeynut said:


> I'd just like to apologize to the author, on a normal day I would have put you know, a hi or something in the email at least. But I was rushing!


LOL I figured when I sent mine, I might have delayed myself because I was nice in my email... 

Edit: and now that I see the top 10 announced and I didn't make it







, I bet that probably did. Oh well, couldn't help myself, those darn manners kicked in.


----------



## Sweet-P

Josh:

This book is hilarious!! I am only 3% in the book, and can't put it down, it is so amusing. You have a great literary style (and sense of humor). Going back to read more.


----------



## joshmcmains

OK, the stats have been updated, but it looks like something is up. Currently it's showing a rank of 2,879, which seems way high. Hopefully this is just a delay in the calculations and not some policy by Amazon to filter out sudden bursts of activity...

There are still more than 100 gift cards up for grabs... Refer a friend and make someone's day!

Josh


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Thank you, Josh... got the $20 for being in the first 10.   My kids are simply not going to believe this one.   I am not at all known for my rapid movements.   Your generosity is much appreciated. Julie


----------



## GeorgeGlass

joshmcmains said:


> OK, the stats have been updated, but it looks like something is up. Currently it's showing a rank of 2,879, which seems way high. Hopefully this is just a delay in the calculations and not some policy by Amazon to filter out sudden bursts of activity...
> 
> There are still more than 100 gift cards up for grabs... Refer a friend and make someone's day!
> 
> Josh


Well, it was at 5,000 something, right? And it looks like you've sold about 100 books in the last hour, so that doesn't surprise me too much. This is rankings over a period of time, like the last week at that hour, right?


----------



## Mikuto

Made my purchase.  Had to crawl out of bed early for that


----------



## Maxx

Thanks Josh, just got my $5 gift card, what a great deal, buy a book for -$4.01.

Maxx


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks again for the giftcard....I can't believe I actually won something.  Maybe Leslies luck rubbed on me  I can't sleep I'm so excited....guess I'll get an early start on laundry before school.
                                          Thanks, 
                                            Brittay


----------



## Susan in VA

Got my gift card, thank you!!  

Now everybody's going to be so busy reading that the thread will be unattended for ten hours...


----------



## Annalog

Josh, Thanks for writing the book and for the $5. I have enjoyed what I have read so far and look forward to reading the rest. Hope to see the book ranking climb.


----------



## Angela

Got my Gift Card, Josh... Thanks!! Headed off to Amazon to apply it to my account!


----------



## Steph H

Got mine, too, thank you, Josh!


----------



## Mom of 4

WOW Josh, you are prompt!  Thank you for my gift card!
Theresa


----------



## Saylorgirl

Thanks Josh I received my gift card!!  Good luck to you!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Thanks so much Josh, I got my $5 within moments of mailing my reciept. I also tweeted


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Congratulations.  to the winners. I was here as a cheerleader and for comic relief. Now that you've got your gift cards, I know of a few books you can spend it on. he he he  

Edward C. Patterson
Always a hoot and a holler


----------



## Laurie

Sent: Tuesday, May 5, 2009 *10:00:12 * AM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern
Subject: Your Amazon.com Order (D01-2489860-8297865)

I was within 12 seconds but still didn't make it in the top 10 for a $20 gift card. You guys must be fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Laurie said:


> Sent: Tuesday, May 5, 2009 *10:00:12 * AM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern
> Subject: Your Amazon.com Order (D01-2489860-8297865)
> 
> I was within 12 seconds but still didn't make it in the top 10 for a $20 gift card. You guys must be fast!!!!!!!


I had 3 windows opened...one for my email, one for Amazon, and one for Kindleboards. I also copied Joshs email ahead of time...so it took seconds to finish and send.


----------



## Mikuto

Got my gift card. You're a busy bee Josh!


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Congratulations.  to the winners. I was here as a cheerleader and for comic relief. Now that you've got your gift cards, I know of a few books you can spend it on. he he he


You didn't enter the contest??

I just downloaded a sample of your Cherokee poems book last night to check it out; I'm going to buy a DTB version as a gift. Life would be simpler if everyone I know had Kindles!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Same as never...I had two windows sized to fill the screen. Amazon and e-mail. As soon as the clock clicked over, hit one click. Refreshed e-mail, forward, paste send. I was at 8 seconds.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Same as never...I had two windows sized to fill the screen. Amazon and e-mail. As soon as the clock clicked over, hit one click. Refreshed e-mail, forward, paste send. I was at 8 seconds.


Looks like we had a good plan


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I had 3 windows opened...one for my email, one for Amazon, and one for Kindleboards. I also copied Joshs email ahead of time...so it took seconds to finish and send.


Wow, you're organized. I only had KB and Amazon open; I didn't think they'd send the receipt in less time than it took me to open my email... I was wrong.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan, you found Come, Wewoka. I'm glad. I sell them at Pow wows, Otherwise, poetry grenerally doesn't light a fire anywhere. My big Poetry Book, The Closet Clandestine has been reduced to $ .99 of the Kindle for a few weeks and I've only had 3 sales. But poetry isn't everyone's cup of tea. I am Cherokee (my Cherokee name is Nv-wo-di A-vi-lv-s-gi - Medicine Flower - thus the Diary of Medicine Flower). I hope you enjoy it, or your recipient does. And I thank you.

As for the contest, I decided to support it, and as an author, I didn't feel I should usurp all these good reader's right to win. So I didn;t enter. However, I loved coming here disguised as The Jade Owl and try to scare all the dogs and pussy cats. They weren't afraid in the least.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geemont

Once this contest is done, I think the author needs to revise his book with correct formatting.  I just bought and sent my receipt, then opened the book.  I didn't look at a sample copy first.  My bad.  There are no tabs formatting the beginning of each paragraph.  The novel may be good, but proper formatting should really be required.


----------



## Anju 

Josh - I sent you a pm thank you.  Are you going to do a Book Klub?  Really should, it is a lot of fun!


----------



## drenee

#109!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle Sales Rank: 109
Total participants: 66


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Susan, you found Come, Wewoka. I'm glad. I sell them at Pow wows,
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, or your recipient does.


There's a Cherokee storyteller in this area who calls herself Mother Mary; she has a great interactive presentation for kids. We've been to see it several times, and spent quite a bit of time chatting with her afterwards. I thought I'd give it to her as a thank you next time we go.


----------



## Susan in VA

joshmcmains said:


> Kindle Sales Rank: 109
> Total participants: 66


When the West Coasters have had enough morning coffee to use 1-click, they'll bump it to the top ten!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Wow.... just saw that Josh made it to number 2 in the movers and shakers list... congrats!


----------



## Silver

Thank you, Josh!  I was so late I didn't expect to be in the top 200.  Kindle books, here I come!


----------



## joshmcmains

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Wow.... just saw that Josh made it to number 2 in the movers and shakers list... congrats!


Where is this list?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

joshmcmains said:


> Where is this list?


http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=1268197011&redirect=true&ref%5F=pe%5F15240%5F11678850%5Ffe%5Ftxt%5F4&tag=kbpst-20

Click on Kindle Top Sellers.
Click on Movers and Shakers.
Congratulations!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Oh, my!

#2 
Ranking has gone up in the past 24 hours 11,546%
Sales Rank in Kindle Store: 109 (was 12,695)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Oh, my!
> 
> #2
> Ranking has gone up in the past 24 hours 11,546%
> Sales Rank in Kindle Store: 109 (was 12,695)


Very cool  Congrats Josh!!!


----------



## joshmcmains

Geemont said:


> Once this contest is done, I think the author needs to revise his book with correct formatting. I just bought and sent my receipt, then opened the book. I didn't look at a sample copy first. My bad. There are no tabs formatting the beginning of each paragraph. The novel may be good, but proper formatting should really be required.


Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?


After school is done, I will check and let you know.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

joshmcmains said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?


Yep, I just looked at my copy and it is the same way as noted above


----------



## mwvickers

Are all of the gift cards gone?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

I always enjoy cover art.   Saw that you acknowledged your cover art but there was not a cover included.  Formatting is fine for me.   Good stuff.


----------



## Sweet-P

Thanks for my gift certificate, Josh


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mwvickers said:


> Are all of the gift cards gone?


If you bought it forward the receipt. . . . .doesn't hurt anything to try! 

Ann


----------



## Annalog

joshmcmains said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?


Yes. I have this issue also. I only know that there is a new paragraph because the line before it is short. There is no other indication of paragraph breaks.
(EDIT: In case it makes a difference on formatting - K2 with 2.0.3)

Also, I agree, no cover art. I wanted to see that since the cover art was mentioned in the Acknowledgements. (Yes, I read that first.  )


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I had 3 windows opened...one for my email, one for Amazon, and one for Kindleboards. I also copied Joshs email ahead of time...so it took seconds to finish and send.


This is what I did too. I ordered exactly at 10:00:00 based on my atomic clock.

Wow. I need more to do


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

DawnOfChaos said:


> This is what I did too. I ordered exactly at 10:00:00 based on my atomic clock.
> 
> Wow. I need more to do


Lol! Me too!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Not me!


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 102
Total participants: 83

Plenty of gift cards left.


----------



## Brenda M.

Formatting looks okay on mine. Thanks for the quick gift card!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Be dialin' folks! This is an actual, original Uncubicled novel! Vintage Kindle edition! We'll get you on Flex Pay! UNBELIEVABLE! Be Dialin'! Be Dialin'!


----------



## sandypeach

joshmcmains said:


> Does anyone else have this issue?


Paragraphs are left justified in my copy. White space (gray?) between the paragraphs or indention would help, but I have seen a lot worse. It is definitely readable and I am looking forward to reading soon.

BTW, thanks for the gift card, too.


----------



## glitrbug

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #109 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)
Popular in these categories: (What's this?)

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure 
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue 
#3 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor 

You are getting there!  You have #1 in 2 categories so you must be feeling pretty great about now.  Hope you meet your goal.  I'm going to go read.

Diane


----------



## CegAbq

Just got my gift card; Thanks Jeff. KK is at home so I'll get to it when I get home tonight.


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks for the gift card!


----------



## crebel

Kindlebook purchased, electronic receipt e-mailed, looking forward to the read!


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats to the top 10! You all are fast.   

Thanks for the gift card Josh.  

Mine is also left justified and no space between paragraphs.

theresam


----------



## crebel

How fast did your gift cards arrive after you e-mailed your receipt?


----------



## kim

I one-clicked but I'm at work and can't get into my personal email so I can't forward by receipt.  Well, it sucks to be me today.

But I'm looking forward to reading the book
Great marketing idea josh!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Josh sent me mine 24 minutes later.

My guess is he's sending them in batches.


----------



## joshmcmains

kim said:


> I one-clicked but I'm at work and can't get into my personal email so I can't forward by receipt. Well, it sucks to be me today.
> 
> But I'm looking forward to reading the book
> Great marketing idea josh!


We're just now approaching 100 participants. I'm sure there will still by gift cards on that table when you get off of work. Go ahead and send an email to me now, and I'll hold your spot.

Josh


----------



## crebel

Just got my gift card.  Thanks Josh!


----------



## esper_d

bought 1


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 85!
Total participants: 102

Still a ton of gift cards out there for your friends! Find KBers on other threads and get them paid!

Also, the Kindle Culture blog did a nice little write up for me. It looks like an interesting book he's putting together, check it out!

http://kindleculture.blogspot.com/2009/05/support-kindle-author-win-gift-card.html

Josh


----------



## LDB

Well, I clicked buy at 13 seconds after and was informed I had already bought the book a few weeks ago so too bad for me. It's somewhere there in the 183 TBR already.


----------



## Stephanie924

Done


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks for helping me reach my 1000 posts.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Got it!  It looks like a fun book, Josh.  I'm sure I'll enjoy it, thanks for letting it go at such a good price!


----------



## Angela

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks for helping me reach my 1000 posts.


WOO HOO!! Congrats on the 1000th post!


----------



## kim

joshmcmains said:


> We're just now approaching 100 participants. I'm sure there will still by gift cards on that table when you get off of work. Go ahead and send an email to me now, and I'll hold your spot.
> 
> Josh


Since I can't access my personal email from work, I tried to forward my receipt using my cell phone. Hope that works!

Silly me! I should have tried email from my Kindle!!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Keep buying people. We get it in the top 10 and it makes my decision of whether to buy a $40 tuff-love case a lot easier.


----------



## esper_d

Should I resend my email?  It's been about 45min and no gc...

I'm starting to read the book now and the acknowledgments are kinda funny... but I'm confused about the "cool" artwork... where is it?


----------



## Anju 

Congrats Never on 1,000

Now if Josh will reach his goal


----------



## Anju 

Is this all exciting or not!  WOOO WOOO WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, started reading it, and sent in my receipt.  I'm good to go.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Angela

I think I will start reading it today in the pick-up lane when I go get the niece from school.... or maybe I will start Gertie's book.... decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Geemont said:


> There are no tabs formatting the beginning of each paragraph.


My copy too has the same problem.  It's common though, I know a few authors from Amazons KTT thread whose books did the same thing. Doesn't bother me...I'm sure it will be a great read


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 61
Total participants: 119

Sorry about the confusion about the cover art, that was meant for the paperback version. It's similar to the art on the website: http://uncubicled.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I think I will start reading it today in the pick-up lane when I go get the niece from school.... or maybe I will start Gertie's book.... decisions, decisions!!


Those pickup lanes can be killer. They start lining up at my grandson's school half an hour before dismissal time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks for helping me reach my 1000 posts.


Woohoo! and only 999 of them were in this thread, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! and only 999 of them were in this thread, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Lol...exactly!


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Those pickup lanes can be killer. They start lining up at my grandson's school half an hour before dismissal time.


Oh man, I just realized I'm going to have one of those starting in fall. Ugh. But -- it's perfect Kindle time, right?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh man, I just realized I'm going to have one of those starting in fall. Ugh. But -- it's perfect Kindle time, right?


Yes....it will be great "Kindle Time".


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! and only 999 of them were in this thread, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Neversleeps, I'm sorry I missed it!! Congratulations! Woohoo -- party time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Oh man, I just realized I'm going to have one of those starting in fall. Ugh. But -- it's perfect Kindle time, right?


Absolutely. I get a lot of reading done in the pick-up line and drive-thrus. Watch out you don't hit the paging buttons when you have to turn the wheel!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Neversleeps, I'm sorry I missed it!! Congratulations! Woohoo -- party time!


Thank you  I looked at my profile to see my rank and it read 1003...so technically I missed it too. LOL!


----------



## chynared21

*LOL, I knew that I'd forget but I just 1-clicked ;-p Now had it been earlier in the morning...I would have been good to go *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I knew that I'd forget but I just 1-clicked ;-p Now had it been earlier in the morning...I would have been good to go *


Lol...I had two alarms reminding me...the only thing I didn't do was stamp it on my forehead.


----------



## Angela

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Those pickup lanes can be killer. They start lining up at my grandson's school half an hour before dismissal time.


I don't mind it so much.... I go early just so I can read!! 

Speaking of which... time to put KWINN in the purse and get ready to head that way!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I had two alarms reminding me...the only thing I didn't do was stamp it on my forehead.


*LOL...I was busy trying to upload pictures onto FB. Was set to remember but didn't *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...I was busy trying to upload pictures onto FB. Was set to remember but didn't *


Sorry....I think he still has some $5 giftcards up for grabs. Not sure though.


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I knew that I'd forget but I just 1-clicked ;-p Now had it been earlier in the morning...I would have been good to go *


I think there are still a few GC's left.... unless I'm totally out of touch*, I just got back online after a few hours away and maybe they're all gone now.



Spoiler



*OK, nobody really needs to point out that this is true.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

LOL on the hidden text.

Josh indicated not long ago that there were still 100/200 left. So my guess is there are still plenty.


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> I think there are still a few GC's left.... unless I'm totally out of touch*, I just got back online after a few hours away and maybe they're all gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, nobody really needs to point out that this is true.


*LMAO! I said, "What the heck?" because it sounded interesting enough ;-p*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I don't mind it so much.... I go early just so I can read!!
> 
> Speaking of which... time to put KWINN in the purse and get ready to head that way!


Me, too. I'm monitoring chess club today.


----------



## esper_d

I hope so  cause I sent the recepit two hours ago and so far nada



GeorgeGlass said:


> LOL on the hidden text.
> 
> Josh indicated not long ago that there were still 100/200 left. So my guess is there are still plenty.


----------



## joshmcmains

I've just realized that Amazon has not yet sent out my latest gift cards. So if you forwarded my your receipt in the last 2 hours, you won't have received it yet.

I figure they are just making sure my account hasn't been compromised since I've been buying so many gift cards. Hopefully this won't last long, I'll keep you posted.

Sorry for the inconvenience,
Josh


----------



## esper_d

Ohh, ok.  I thought it was something on my end, like my email wasn't working.  I appreciate you looking into that for us.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cool beans!  Quite generous, Josh.  Thank you!!  A book that looks really good, PLUS book money!


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 50
Total participants: 131

Hopefully Amazon will send out the most recent gift cards soon, I think 35 people are waiting on their $5.

69 gift cards are still unclaimed! Anyone with an iPhone or iPod Touch can get one!

Also, the big $200 prize currently has only ONE contestant! Details on how to enter to win: http://uncubicled.com/tweet.htm

Hurry!

Josh


----------



## esper_d

hopefully I "twitted" right as I just joined twitter like two days ago and have no idea how it works
http://twitter.com/esper_d
lol


----------



## devilsrule2004

great idea to promote your book, Ill be purchasing one


----------



## Chad Winters

I hope you don't lose money on this deal!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> hopefully I "twitted" right as I just joined twitter like two days ago and have no idea how it works
> http://twitter.com/esper_d
> lol


Me too...Josh is there any way to check if I did it right? I'm Neversleepsawink on Twitter....LOL! Original isn't it


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Me too...Josh is there any way to check if I did it right? I'm Neversleepsawink on Twitter....LOL! Original isn't it


*I only know how to update my status...haven't figured out how to tweet to someone *


----------



## drenee

#48 Josh.  Way to go.
deb


----------



## Anju 

My paragraphs are not formatting either, but I've had other kindle books that were formatted a whole lot worse than this and were more difficult to read, so IMHO this is fine.


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 48
Total participants: 137

I'm beginning to think some of these gift cards will be wasted... Only 7 hours left!

Josh

PS #1 Mover and/or Shaker!


----------



## Geemont

Anju No. 469 said:


> My paragraphs are not formatting either, but I've had other kindle books that were formatted a whole lot worse than this and were more difficult to read, so IMHO this is fine.


I completely disagree with the statement above: it is not fine. Bad formatting is not acceptable, even if the book is only $0.99, because it makes the industry of ebooks look amateurish. Bad formatting is just bad. As is, I do not find it wholly readable. I did read enough of the prologue and first chapter that I would like to give the novel as fair shake, but the formatting issue should be fixed first.

If there are a lot a badly formatted ebooks available, then readers need to start complaining more, asking for revisions, less they find the slippery slop of bad formatting as the standard formatting.

I do hope the author will be able to fix of revise the problem.

What I find interesting is that some people don't seem to have formatting issue. Everyone here is using a Kindle, so the formatting should be the same for everyone. I have a K1 and a K2 and the problems exists on both.


----------



## Athenagwis

What No one put me down as their refferal?? Rachel athenagwis a.t hot.mail dot com

Come on people I need the money!!!

  

Rachel


----------



## esper_d

LOL maybe I'm wrong but if we put you as our referral, then it would be toward our advantage, not yours. Then I would only need one more referral to be entered into the $200 contest 

I think you mean referee, correct? Even so, they don't tell him who referred them, I believe YOU do.



Athenagwis said:


> What No one put me down as their refferal?? Rachel athenagwis a.t hot.mail dot com
> 
> Come on people I need the money!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Josh:

Did you do your own conversion to Kindle or was it in the hands of a thrid party? Did you convert first to a .prc file before uploading?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## joshmcmains

edwpat said:


> Josh:
> 
> Did you do your own conversion to Kindle or was it in the hands of a thrid party? Did you convert first to a .prc file before uploading?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I did my own conversion straight from a .doc file. Apparently it wasn't great. I'll try to have it fixed in the next few days.

I apologize for any inconvenience.

Josh


----------



## Athenagwis

esper_d said:


> LOL maybe I'm wrong but if we put you as our referral, then it would be toward our advantage, not yours. Then I would only need one more referral to be entered into the $200 contest
> 
> I think you mean referee, correct? Even so, they don't tell him who referred them, I believe YOU do.


I *believe* the way it works is if you put me down as referring you, then you get entered in a drawing for $20 GC and if you win, I win the $200 for referring you. I could be wrong too. LOL Maybe Josh will clarify ... not that it matters since y'all aren't putting my name down anyway!!     Of course if that is how it works, you should definitely put my name down.  (Just in case you forgot Rachel athenagwis a.t hot.mail dot com)   

Rachel


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Josh:

Download mobipocket converter. Convert the doc file to mobireader's format, which is .prc. This format is an un DRM'd format, but is in fact an .AZW file. You can review the output in mobipocket reader. (The reader and converter are free). Be sure when you convert it you have DRM turned off. You can then use your kindle email service to email i to your private Kindle and you can review the format that all will see. Then, reupload this file through DTP. Unfortunately, Amazon has changed its replacement file functions, so users cannot redownload a new version (that was nice during the firs 6 months, but no more), so in order to provide replacements for those customers who want new and better formatted version, publish your book on Smashwords.com (use your original doc file), then download a kindle format version from there (it's free for you). When a customer wants a replacement file, you can email them that .azw file. of course, they will need to use their USB connection to get it on their Kindle, but hey. Hope this helps you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

#45


----------



## joshmcmains

drenee said:


> #45


Total participants: 143


----------



## esper_d

drenee said:


> #45


Nice!! Hope it keeps climbing. I'm gonna go post on OLS now. Even though I don't get an entry or anything, lol.


----------



## Chad Winters

edwpat said:


> Josh:
> 
> Download mobipocket converter. Convert the doc file to mobireader's format, which is .prc. This format is an un DRM'd format, but is in fact an .AZW file. You can review the output in mobipocket reader. (The reader and converter are free). Be sure when you convert it you have DRM turned off. You can then use your kindle email service to email i to your private Kindle and you can review the format that all will see. Then, reupload this file through DTP. Unfortunately, Amazon has changed its replacement file functions, so users cannot redownload a new version (that was nice during the firs 6 months, but no more), so in order to provide replacements for those customers who want new and better formatted version, publish your book on Smashwords.com (use your original doc file), then download a kindle format version from there (it's free for you). When a customer wants a replacement file, you can email them that .azw file. of course, they will need to use their USB connection to get it on their Kindle, but hey. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Amazon should come up with an easy Kindle emulator for formatting and uploading self-published books


----------



## ferretluver

esper_d said:


> hopefully I "twitted" right as I just joined twitter like two days ago and have no idea how it works
> http://twitter.com/esper_d
> lol


I am not sure that I twitted right either. This twitter thing is new to me.

http://twitter.com/ferretluver2


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mobipocket and their converter belong to Amazon. DTP (the platform for Kindle upload) is the responsibility of the publishers, not Amazon, and is easy to use and they have a preview for publishers/authors to review their formatting. However, I like to actually download the file before publishing it and see myself - location by location, pargraph by paragraph. Sometimes things happen during the download process. I just had a heads-up from a Kindleboarder who downloaded a sample of my The Academician and said that there were strange characters (boxes). I immediately downloaded the sample, and it was okay. The user redownloaded and there was no problem. It's not Amazon's responsibility and they do provide a fairly easy process. Using things like mobipocket's converters are things that many Indie authors now use to assure the best possible product for their readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lynninva

We are allowed limited use of Internet for personal reasons at work. So I ordered the book at 10 & forwarded my receipt (but not as fast as some of you).  But I couldn't follow along on this thread today.

Just checked my personal e-mail & I got my $5 gift card.  

Thanks, Josh, this has been a lot of fun.  I did forget about putting someone's name in as a referral - I was in a rush to forward my receipt this morning.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Amazon should come up with an easy Kindle emulator for formatting and uploading self-published books


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Susan in VA

joshmcmains said:


> Kindle sales rank: 48
> Total participants: 137
> 
> I'm beginning to think some of these gift cards will be wasted... Only 7 hours left!
> 
> Josh
> 
> PS #1 Mover and/or Shaker!


shake shake shake... shake shake shake... shake your.... oops, wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Josh if there are extra GCs I'm sure a few of us will be willing to take them off your hands   I don't mind at all


----------



## Chad Winters

Susan in VA said:


> shake shake shake... shake shake shake... shake your.... oops, wrong thread. sorry.


There's a thread for that?


----------



## Susan in VA

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> There's a thread for that?


I was thinking of the worst music thread. Or maybe the first bought 45 thread. Depending on your taste, it might qualify for both.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

#1 Ranking has gone up in the past 24 hours 25,908%
Sales Rank in Kindle Store: 45 (was 11,704) 
In the Movers and Shakers Rankings....  wow, I have enjoyed watching the rise.
Josh, Was it worth it to you?


----------



## Athenagwis

It's doing awesome Josh!!  Looks like your promotion did pretty good!!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes it did. . . . .and now, may I just suggest. . . .there's lots more of KindleBoards to explore.  You're welcome in all the forums, Josh.  

Ann


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I can't imagine it was financially viable, although that probably wasn't the point.

If you're willing to share, I'd love to hear about the financial aspect of it. Was it worth the $1,500 or so of marketing it cost?


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 44
Total participants: 150


----------



## wavesprite

Josh, what a great way to promote your book!  I'm glad I got in on this and hope to be reading Uncubicled this weekend on my new Kindle that should arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## meljackson

I bought the book. I don't know if I got in on time to get the gc but I love .99 books anyway.

Melissa


----------



## joshmcmains

GeorgeGlass said:


> I can't imagine it was financially viable, although that probably wasn't the point.
> 
> If you're willing to share, I'd love to hear about the financial aspect of it. Was it worth the $1,500 or so of marketing it cost?


Worth it? That's hard to gauge. On one hand it was an absolute bargain. The publisher I went through for the paperback wanted to charge obscene amounts of money for marketing services. Like $3,500 for a "movie trailer" that would essentially be a slideshow with a voice-over. And I'm pretty sure that didn't include any paid advertisement.

On the other hand, all I'll say is that writing seems to be an expensive hobby. Of course the great hope is that I've reached escape velocity and that the exposure I've obtained today will sustain itself. I don't have _high_ hopes for this, but you never know.

I'm sure I'll always second-guess myself as to whether I could have done something different or better that would have made a difference, but I now know that I've tried my hardest to get this thing out there. I've certainly left it all on the field, sparing neither time nor expense.

But now, for me, it's time to focus on more important things. My wife is due with our second child in July and, while this has been an exhilarating experience, it doesn't hold a candle to spending time with my family.

What I can now say is that I've published a book, and at one point it was the 44th most popular download for the Kindle. That's something, even if next week it's back in the ten thousands. Thank you all so much for your support and enthusiasm. I continue to be overwhelmed.

That said, it's not over yet! In 3 1/2 hours someone will win $20 for finally killing this thread! And there are still *49* $5 gift cards to be claimed! Not to mention the $200 one that you would have *EXCELLENT *chances of getting if you go for it. Know anyone who might know someone that might know of someone else with an iPhone?

I've also got to believe that there are more KBers out there that haven't gotten paid yet!

Let's go all the way!

Josh


----------



## esper_d

Have they unfrozen your acct yet?

And does rating it five starts help your rank at all?


----------



## luvmy4brats

There are still more gift cards? I bought the book a few hours ago. I'll forward the receipt  I figured they'd all be gone by then.

Thanks for letting me know. $5 for books is always a good thing.


----------



## joshmcmains

esper_d said:


> Have they unfrozen your acct yet?
> 
> And does rating it five starts help your rank at all?


Nope, still frozen. They haven't contacted me or anything. I might be a day or two, but I hope not. Thanks for your patience.

Josh


----------



## Athenagwis

luvmy4brats said:


> There are still more gift cards? I bought the book a few hours ago. I'll forward the receipt  I figured they'd all be gone by then.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. $5 for books is always a good thing.


Hey if you wanna put my name down as a referral when you send that off, it'd be great!     

(Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com) 

Rachel

(What? a girl's gotta try!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather. . .you're my partner mod. . .refer me!  

Ann


----------



## esper_d

Like I was saying earlier YOU have to do the email.



> If you refer 2 or more people to buy the Kindle version of Uncubicled and forward me their receipt on contest day, the people you referred are eligible to win a $20 gift card and you are eligible to win the $200 one. The more people you refer, the better your chances.





Athenagwis said:


> Hey if you wanna put my name down as a referral when you send that off, it'd be great!
> 
> (Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com)
> 
> Rachel
> 
> (What? a girl's gotta try!!)


----------



## joshmcmains

esper_d said:


> Like I was saying earlier YOU have to do the email.


I suppose I need to be clearer...

The idea was that the person you refer just mentions your email address when they forward me their receipt. Since I still only have *1* qualifying entry for the *$200 grand prize*, I'm going to let anyone who forwarded me a receipt earlier email me *again*, telling me who referred them.

If I were any of you, I'd pair up and refer each other. You need to refer 2 people to have a chance at winning the $200, but if you can then find one more person it might be worth it.

Hurry though, only 2 1/2 hours left! And plenty of $5 gift cards too!

Josh


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Had to stop by...it's been awhile


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Josh:

You could use CreateSpace and not spend a Nickel? I have 12 books out on Kindle and Papeback with brisk sales and haven't had any cash outlay yet. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I might actually have to go to bed at a normal time.....this waking up early for the GC has tired me out.  Lets see how long I hang on.


----------



## Susan in VA

Josh, I wish you all the best for the new arrival in July!

A question (for you specifically, or for other authors reading this) --

I know some people are unhappy with the formatting. For me personally that's not a big deal provided it doesn't make the text confusing. And I imagine that it might be addressed in some future revision. But what happens to little things like typos? If nobody points them out, they'll just stay there. But you don't want to have 53 people email you to tell you that there's a typo at location XYZ. What's the accepted, normal, polite way to deal with things like that? Is it ok for readers to provide that kind of feedback? If so, to whom?

If anybody thinks this is nitpicky, consider that the big publishing houses have multiple proofreaders, and so the NYTimes bestsellers are probably near-flawless. But indie authors and small publishers don't usually have that luxury, and so little errors creep in. From the samples I've seen so far from KB authors, that's the case with almost every one of them. If the errors are plentiful (and I'm *not* saying that that applies to Josh's book!!), then for many people that's jarring, and it interrupts the flow of a good book -- and hurts the reputation of indie authors as a whole.

So what can a reader do to help?


----------



## esper_d

Good question, Susan!  

I once pointed out that a woman author mispelled some Spanish words she tried incorporating into her book because as a Hispanic, it irritated me to see it mispelled like that.  She never got back to me.  Oh well!

I tried even catching her before she published her ebook further.  Maybe she took my advice.  Maybe not.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I did that with a few authors, I let them know where the errors were.  I'm here to help too!


----------



## Athenagwis

joshmcmains said:


> I suppose I need to be clearer...
> 
> The idea was that the person you refer just mentions your email address when they forward me their receipt. Since I still only have *1* qualifying entry for the *$200 grand prize*, I'm going to let anyone who forwarded me a receipt earlier email me *again*, telling me who referred them.
> 
> If I were any of you, I'd pair up and refer each other. You need to refer 2 people to have a chance at winning the $200, but if you can then find one more person it might be worth it.
> 
> Hurry though, only 2 1/2 hours left! And plenty of $5 gift cards too!
> 
> Josh


So just in case anyone lost it ......

Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com

hehehehehe

I'm not shameless or anything!! 
Rachel


----------



## esper_d

I pm'd u but I'm not sure if you or I should refer who! rofl
let's get one more person.
i'm esper_d at yahoo

anyone? anyone?



Athenagwis said:


> So just in case anyone lost it ......
> 
> Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> I'm not shameless or anything!!
> Rachel


----------



## Athenagwis

Tehe 

Josh!

This has been a lot of fun, I think you can count this promotion as a success, I will certainly keep your name in mind for future books you write!! 

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Tehe
> 
> Josh!
> 
> This has been a lot of fun, I think you can count this promotion as a success, I will certainly keep your name in mind for future books you write!!
> 
> Rachel


Same here!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

I feel, and this is just me, that an author should include email address in both paper and ebook versions of their work and encourage reader contact. I always want to know of typos. I strive for 98% (me and my tireless proof reader and we go through each manuscript several times and in different media, so we can catch things better. I even use the Kindle with giganto type font on the last run through). We still miss things. BUT, I keep a running list for each novel and, since it costs nothing for me to make changes and launch another version (I call it a maintenance version) in both eBook (Kindle) and DTB, I like to hear about typos that me and my editorial staff (ahem) have missed. We strive for 98%, but generally get to the industry standard of 95%, which is measured by word count. The Jade Owl Books are 180,000, 230,000 and 250,000 words respectively. Lots of chances for typos. I think I spend more time running down commas and the confusion of past/passed than I do actually writing new stuff. I threatened Peg, my editor, to publish a book with nothing but commas punctuated with instances of past and passed. lol  

Contact the author, and an author who cares about their readership will respond to you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

Just curious, where is everyone else in the book?

I don't know if the number of locations change based on font (anyone know?) but I'm on location 699 of 7336.  (9%)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Just curious, where is everyone else in the book?
> 
> I don't know if the number of locations change based on font (anyone know?) but I'm on location 699 of 7336. (9%)


I only read a few pages...in order to let Josh know if the formatting was a little wacky. I'm in the middle of a book....so I have to wait until I finish reading the book I'm on.


----------



## Athenagwis

I haven't started yet either, I will probably start in a few weeks, I'm in the middle of Golden Compass right now.  But I am looking forward to it!!

Rachel


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Edward!  Unless someone posts otherwise, I'll (foolishly?) assume that most authors feel that way.  I want to help, but didn't want to step on any toes.


----------



## joshmcmains

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks, Edward! Unless someone posts otherwise, I'll (foolishly?) assume that most authors feel that way. I want to help, but didn't want to step on any toes.


OK, new contest. For every typo you find in Uncubicled, I'll send you a gift card worth... just kidding.

But I'd be happy to know of any that you find. A guy at work told me he found one, but that he forgot where it was. I think he was lying.

Josh


----------



## Athenagwis

Well it seems that everyone has bought their book, so if y'all want to just go off, have some fun, maybe send an email to Josh saying I referred you (Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com) ... I'll keep an eye on this thread for the next 2 hours, no worries!! 

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Its okay, I'll watch this thread...I heard there is a t.v. show you wanted to see.  I don't want you to miss it.  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

joshmcmains said:


> OK, new contest. For every typo you find in Uncubicled, I'll send you a gift card worth... just kidding.


ROFL! Having made my living for long enough doing proofreading and editing (along with translation work), I'd be all over that one...

"here's one! and heeeere's one! and, ooh, another! <pounce> and one more!"


----------



## Athenagwis

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Its okay, I'll watch this thread...I heard there is a t.v. show you wanted to see. I don't want you to miss it. LOL!


Ooooh joke's on you!! I don't have cable!! hehehe It must have been a show YOU wanted to watch, don't worry go ahead, I'll keep an eye out here!!   

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Ooooh joke's on you!! I don't have cable!! hehehe It must have been a show YOU wanted to watch, don't worry go ahead, I'll keep an eye out here!!
> 
> Rachel


I heard you wanted to start reading Josh's book....I've got us covered  LOL!


----------



## Athenagwis

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I heard you wanted to start reading Josh's book....I've got us covered  LOL!


Oh no no no I wouldn't dream of reading it first, really I insist, you go take some time to yourself, snuggle up with Josh's book, maybe make some tea and I'll keep an eye out here. Really it's no problem at all.

  

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Oh no no no I wouldn't dream of reading it first, really I insist, you go take some time to yourself, snuggle up with Josh's book, maybe make some tea and I'll keep an eye out here. Really it's no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


That would just be selfish of me...I will stay right here. Feel free to do anything you like. I'm here for you  LOL!


----------



## joshmcmains

Athenagwis said:


> So just in case anyone lost it ......
> 
> Rachel athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> I'm not shameless or anything!!
> Rachel


Rachel,

At this point just offer to split the money with someone if they say you referred them. You're only one referral away from having a 50/50 shot at $200.

Josh


----------



## joshmcmains

Haven't put this up in a while:

Kindle sales rank: 49 (started to slide back down)
Total participants: 157

Less than 1.5 hours to go...


----------



## chynared21

*I say give the $200 gift card to the new baby  *


----------



## Athenagwis

I think I broke my pm'ing!!  Can whoever pm'd me email me? athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot (in case you missed that!!) LOL

Thanks!!
Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> Haven't put this up in a while:
> 
> Kindle sales rank: 49 (started to slide back down)
> Total participants: 157
> 
> Less than 1.5 hours to go...


 ....still a great rank!


----------



## joshmcmains

chynared21 said:


> *I say give the $200 gift card to the new baby  *


I'd love to rescind it at this point since it obviously didn't have the desired effect. But that wouldn't be honest.

Just start messaging other KBers! Surely someone hasn't participated and would like $5!


----------



## Athenagwis

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That would just be selfish of me...I will stay right here. Feel free to do anything you like. I'm here for you  LOL!


Oh aren't you just the sweetest thing? You know what, for that kind of kindness you should really treat yourself to a nice early night of sleep. Why don't you go ahead and turn in now, and I'll be sure to keep all the bad guys away round these parts.



Rachel


----------



## Susan in VA

Athena, Never, you crack me up.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Oh aren't you just the sweetest thing? You know what, for that kind of kindness you should really treat yourself to a nice early night of sleep. Why don't you go ahead and turn in now, and I'll be sure to keep all the bad guys away round these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel
> [/quote
> 
> But you've had such a hard day...my day was easy in comparison...I'm sure. Take a little nap....don't worry, I'll be watching for you


----------



## joshmcmains

Here are some stats as we approach the last hour.

Kindle sales rank: 50
Total participants: 157
Current number of competitors for $200 gift card: 2
Total sales today (not just contest participants): 225
Total royalty for today's sales: $78.75
Total amount of gift cards either paid or pledged: $1300
Having a higher rank than "Getting Things Done" by David Allen: priceless


----------



## Athenagwis

Okay seriously people, my PM is BROKEN what a terrible time for all of this to be breaking down.  Please if you PM'd me, email me   athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot com

Cheers!!
Rachel


----------



## chynared21

joshmcmains said:


> Here are some stats as we approach the last hour.
> 
> Kindle sales rank: 50
> Total participants: 157
> Current number of competitors for $200 gift card: 2
> Total sales today (not just contest participants): 225
> Total royalty for today's sales: $78.75
> Total amount of gift cards either paid or pledged: $1300
> Having a higher rank than "Getting Things Done" by David Allen: priceless


*I'd say that you "got things done." *


----------



## Athenagwis

joshmcmains said:


> Here are some stats as we approach the last hour.
> 
> Kindle sales rank: 50
> Total participants: 157
> Current number of competitors for $200 gift card: 2
> Total sales today (not just contest participants): 225
> Total royalty for today's sales: $78.75
> Total amount of gift cards either paid or pledged: $1300
> Having a higher rank than "Getting Things Done" by David Allen: priceless


Bwahahah too funny on that last one!! Well it was a loss this time, but the amoutn of positive press you received by this will hopefully prove to be priceless as well. It's always good for this many people to know your name!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm getting tired....but not tired enough to stop posting.  To bad you don't win by how many posts you do on a thread...I might have won that one


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rachel and Brittay, how about both of you call it an early night and I'll keep an eye on things.  


No

I tried.


----------



## chynared21

**You're getting sleepy...**


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> **You're getting sleepy...**


*Yawn* Must stay awake. Is that a piece of yarn I see...LOL!


----------



## Athenagwis

Well since I can only get incoming PM's the first person to post their email here for me, I will send an email to Josh saying you referred me if you do the same for me (sorry to anyone that pm'd me already, my pm is just not working!!!)  

Thanks!!
Rachel
athenagwis a.t hotmail d.ot


----------



## wavesprite

Sleepy?  Who is sleepy??


----------



## wavesprite

wavesprite @ aol . com


----------



## Athenagwis

wavesprite said:


> wavesprite @ aol . com


Sweet!! I'll send for you and you send for me and we'll be good to go!!

Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm wide awake


----------



## wavesprite

Done.  Anyone else wants to be referred by  me, it's wavesprite at aol dot com.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> *Yawn* Must stay awake. Is that a piece of yarn I see...LOL!


*Maybe your cat wouldn't be so sleepy if it would stop trying to clean your avatar window *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

The only thing authors don't like (and not that we deserve such consideration) is when we get a review that points out to the public that we are a typo mess. HOWEVER, that being said, my first published book was chock full with typos, and although readers loved it (the book that is, not the typos), the reviews reflected comments about typos. Well, I scurried. Those readers contacted me privately and I revised the book, scoured for typos and reissued it. At that time Amazon allowed for a "refreshed" download with a new edition. I was lucky. My book hadn't sold that many copies and I made sure every reader had a new copy - even in print (at my own expense in that case). The reviewers in turn removed the typo criticism from the reviews and all was happy. Now, if it weren't mentioned publicly, I would have been the worse off for it and not such a demon now when it comes to editing. In my book on Indie publishing, I state that the dead-tree tradipub may be gone when you Indie publish, but the steps in the process are still there and MUST be observed. Ignore them, and the first circle of criticism (the readers) will assure you never publish another book. It should never be about the author (we have our fun writing it). It should always be about the reader.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Maybe your cat wouldn't be so sleepy if it would stop trying to clean your avatar window *


Lol...no kidding. She just keeps licking. Maybe one day, as long as I win the GC, she'll get fed. LOL! That was mean.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...no kidding. She just keeps licking. Maybe one day, as long as I win the GC, she'll get fed. LOL! That was mean.


*Like a Timex watch. Oh wait...it takes a licking *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Like a Timex watch. Oh wait...it takes a licking *


Lol!


----------



## Athenagwis

wavesprite said:


> Done. Anyone else wants to be referred by me, it's wavesprite at aol dot com.


Sent mine, hopefully Josh gets them both!! Spam filters can be so evil in crucial times like these LOL

Oh and I am soooo not sleepy, so y'all go ahead take a "cat" nap for an hour and I'll keep watch here!!



Rachel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> Sent mine, hopefully Josh gets them both!! Spam filters can be so evil in crucial times like these LOL
> 
> Oh and I am soooo not sleepy, so y'all go ahead take a "cat" nap for an hour and I'll keep watch here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


I would, but my cat is hungry for a GC


----------



## chynared21

*99 bottle of beer on the wall...99 bottles of beer...*


----------



## Athenagwis

take one down pass it around ... 98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Athenagwis said:


> take one down pass it around ... 98 bottles of beer on the wall


97 bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## chynared21

*97 bottles of beer..*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I think I'm not going to try to win the GC.....I already won the $20 GC earlier this morning.  Its time to let someone else win.  Good luck everyone


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I think I'm not going to try to win the GC.....I already won the $20 GC earlier this morning. Its time to let someone else win. Good luck everyone


*It was the beer, wasn't it? *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *It was the beer, wasn't it? *


Lol...no....I was lucky once today. Someone else should have a chance to win. Here 96 bottles of beer!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...no....I was lucky once today. Someone else should have a chance to win. Here 96 bottles of beer!


*Maybe I should stick to water ;-p*


----------



## wavesprite

I wanna win, I wanna win, and my Kindle isn't even here yet!!!


----------



## joshmcmains

wavesprite said:


> I wanna win, I wanna win, and my Kindle isn't even here yet!!!


How did you buy a copy of Uncubicled when you don't have your Kindle yet?


----------



## chynared21

wavesprite said:


> I wanna win, I wanna win, and my Kindle isn't even here yet!!!


*When is your Kindle due to arrive?*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

wavesprite said:


> I wanna win, I wanna win, and my Kindle isn't even here yet!!!


Make sure you computer is in sync with the Kindleboards. Check your clock and the times you post to see if it's right. Good luck everyone, and good night!!! Congrats to whoever wins!!!


----------



## Athenagwis

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...no....I was lucky once today. Someone else should have a chance to win. Here 96 bottles of beer!


Oh does that mean I shouldn't try for it either?? Hehe too bad for all of you I'm not that nice!!!    I can't break my thread killing streak!!

Rachel


----------



## chynared21

joshmcmains said:


> How did you buy a copy of Uncubicled when you don't have your Kindle yet?


*If it's listed under "manage your kindle", she can start ordering books.*


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Make sure you computer is in sync with the Kindleboards. Check your clock and the times you post to see if it's right. Good luck everyone, and good night!!! Congrats to whoever wins!!!


*Good idea ;-)*


----------



## joshmcmains

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Make sure you computer is in sync with the Kindleboards. Check your clock and the times you post to see if it's right. Good luck everyone, and good night!!! Congrats to whoever wins!!!


I'll be going by the Kindleboard time stamp for this one. The last post BEFORE 9:00:00 PDT (midnight EDT) wins.


----------



## wavesprite

joshmcmains said:


> How did you buy a copy of Uncubicled when you don't have your Kindle yet?


As soon as I turn on my Kindle tomorrow after the big brown van delivers it, it will automatically transfer over and be the FIRST book on my Kindle. What an honor!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

joshmcmains said:


> I'll be going by the Kindleboard time stamp for this one. The last post BEFORE 9:00:00 PDT (midnight EDT) wins.


Josh it's been a lot of fun, thanks for the opportunity.  You made my day


----------



## Athenagwis

This is the test to see what time the post says it is


----------



## chynared21

wavesprite said:


> As soon as I turn on my Kindle tomorrow after the big brown van delivers it, it will automatically transfer over and be the FIRST book on my Kindle. What an honor!


*Exciting! Unfortunately, to my husband's chagrin...I'm on a first name basis with my UPS man ;-p*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok, I'm leaving now...going to watch my Ducks beat Detroit.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Advance apology: Around midnight, I will be obnoxious with my posts in this thread. I sincerely apologize with the potential flooding of this thread.


----------



## Athenagwis

GeorgeGlass said:


> Advance apology: Around midnight, I will be obnoxious with my posts in this thread. I sincerely apologize with the potential flooding of this thread.


Bwahhaha I don't think you'll be the only one!! 

Rachel


----------



## chynared21

GeorgeGlass said:


> Advance apology: Around midnight, I will be obnoxious with my posts in this thread. I sincerely apologize with the potential flooding of this thread.


*Apology accepted in advance but I think you'll have company *


----------



## wavesprite

All this waiting....had to go shopping...I just bought the Dragon Fan skin from dEcalGirl...


----------



## chynared21

wavesprite said:


> All this waiting....had to go shopping...I just bought the Dragon Fan skin from dEcalGirl...


*Sounds pretty.*


----------



## Angela

is it time yet?


----------



## chynared21

*Not quite.*


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm not going to try for the last post, because I think that should go to a member who's been far more active here than myself. I did just want to say that I love this thread and this idea, and that if I had a Kindle I would've downloaded your book in a heartbeat to help out your numbers. Instead I'll buy the pdf version. Your first paragraph absolutely sold it to me.

Congrats!!


----------



## Maxx

Are all of the kitties gone?


----------



## GeorgeGlass

test


----------



## Angela

I stayed up way too late last night/this morning and was up early to take the niece to school... I am beginning to fade!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Ooooh....close


----------



## chynared21

*But Angela...aren't you two hours behind me Don't fade...what am I saying *


----------



## Susan in VA

joshmcmains said:


> Having a higher rank than "Getting Things Done" by David Allen: priceless


That was another choking-on-my-tea moment.


----------



## chynared21

*Hehe, one kitty came back ;-p*


----------



## Maxx

I just hit 50!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Angela said:


> I stayed up way too late last night/this morning and was up early to take the niece to school... I am beginning to fade!


Sweet dreams!


----------



## wavesprite

It's only 8:47 in Cali   Still early.


----------



## chynared21

*Woo hoo Maxx...cute dog.*


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *But Angela...aren't you two hours behind me Don't fade...what am I saying *


Yes, I only have to make until 11pm my time... about 14 more minutes... problem is I didn't go to bed last night until 4:40am this morning and had to be back up at 6:30 to get ready to drive the niece to school. I didn't get my 4 hours last night/this morning!!


----------



## Sailor

There are 34 pages of posts here!!! I have been on funeral leave for days and I can't possibly catch up with what is going on here now.

Sailor


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> There are 34 pages of posts here!!! I have been on funeral leave for days and I can't possibly catch up with what is going on here now.
> 
> Sailor


I wouldn't even try Sailor... most of it is nonsense anyway...


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> The only thing authors don't like (and not that we deserve such consideration) is when we get a review that points out to the public that we are a typo mess.


Agreed, calling attention to errors should not be a public spectacle, nor a sole cause for bad reviews.



edwpat said:


> At that time Amazon allowed for a "refreshed" download with a new edition.


What's the policy now? If there is an e-book, indie or otherwise, that is truly an unreadable mess, and at some point it gets fixed, do they get updated online like new versions of some software? Or would one simply buy a new edition like with DTB's?


----------



## Maxx

chynared21 said:


> *Woo hoo Maxx...cute dog.*


Thanks, he was 10 weeks old in that pic and less than 20 lbs. Now is 9 months old and over 60lbs. He will probably be close to 80 lbs when he is done growing.


----------



## Athenagwis

Too many shanagins to count!! 

Rachel


----------



## wavesprite

Angela, you didn't get enough sleep last night, you better go hop in bed.


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> Yes, I only have to make until 11pm my time... about 14 more minutes... problem is I didn't go to bed last night until 4:40am this morning and had to be back up at 6:30 to get ready to drive the niece to school. I didn't get my 4 hours last night/this morning!!


*You only need 4 hours of sleep?*


----------



## Chad Winters

i'm all confused...what time is it supposed to be where?


----------



## Maxx

midnight east coast time


----------



## chynared21

Maxx said:


> Thanks, he was 10 weeks old in that pic and less than 20 lbs. Now is 9 months old and over 60lbs. He will probably be close to 80 lbs when he is done growing.


*that's going to be a lot of dog. Our last big one was 125 pounds...Malamute mix. Great dog and sadly missed...*


----------



## Chad Winters

man if I could go on 4 hours sleep....think of all the books i could read!


----------



## wavesprite

I can't wait to get my Kindle tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

chynared21 said:


> *Exciting! Unfortunately, to my husband's chagrin...I'm on a first name basis with my UPS man ;-p*


I have my UPS drivers phone number. Seriously. If it's something I really need (want) I'll call him and meet him in town. He usually starts his route around 9am but doesn't get to my house until late afternoon. We've had the same driver for at least the last 3 years. He's very nice and often brings treats for the kids. They take turns meeting him at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Maxx

chynared21 said:


> *that's going to be a lot of dog. Our last big one was 125 pounds...Malamute mix. Great dog and sadly missed...*


Now thats big!


----------



## chynared21

*The authors might want to consider starting a new thread about typos and such...getting lost here.*


----------



## chynared21

luvmy4brats said:


> I have my UPS drivers phone number. Seriously. If it's something I really need (want) I'll call him and meet him in town. He usually starts his route around 9am but doesn't get to my house until late afternoon. We've had the same driver for at least the last 3 years. He's very nice and often brings treats for the kids. They take turns meeting him at the end of the driveway.


*Wow...I bow to ya *


----------



## wavesprite

The worst thing is I live in this little village (Carmel) and we don't have street addresses so I never know if I'm actually going to get my package or if they are going to take it back to the sorting station... ARGH.


----------



## Susan in VA

Maxx said:


> Are all of the kitties gone?


In your dreams!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Uh oh....getting flirty texts from a beautiful woman at an inopportune time!


----------



## chynared21

Maxx said:
 

> Now thats big!


*Yep...big and a lot of fur to pluck during the summer months ;-p Best foot warmer in the winter though )*


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *Hehe, one kitty came back ;-p*


----------



## kim

I need to get up at 4am for work.  I can't believe I'm still here on KB.


----------



## chynared21

GeorgeGlass said:


> Uh oh....getting flirty texts from a beautiful woman at an inopportune time!


*Don't ignore her George....*


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 52
Total participants: 158
Twitter contest participants: 96
Entrants vying for the $200 prize: 3


----------



## Angela

I usually operate on about 4 hours of sleep... have been that way for years. Then about every 2-3 weeks I crash one afternoon. Problem is, my crash time is around the time I have to pick the niece up from school and since she has been living with me going on 5 weeks now, I am waaayyyy behind on my afternoon crash time!


----------



## Maxx

Susan in VA said:


> In your dreams!!


Here kitty kitty, I have some catnip for you!


----------



## wavesprite

Is it time?


----------



## chynared21

*Did you text her back George?*


----------



## Angela

almost there


----------



## chynared21

*Almost.*


----------



## chynared21

Beer.


----------



## wavesprite

So close....


----------



## chynared21

Yet so far...


----------



## Susan in VA

Maxx said:


> Here kitty kitty, I have some catnip for you!


See Josh, it's gonna be The Catnip Thread....


----------



## Chad Winters

seriously Josh....aren't you losing money on this deal?


----------



## wavesprite

Kindle love!!! Book Love!!!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

chynared21 said:


> *Don't ignore her George....*


Ha!


----------



## davem2bits

the end my friend


----------



## Angela

getting close now


----------



## Chad Winters

and josh....you have to explain that Avatar....


----------



## wavesprite

Josh, you are so generous!!!


----------



## Maxx

and yet so far away


----------



## Chad Winters

did you get beat up?


----------



## chynared21

Once upon a time...far far away...


----------



## kim

Nice title josh


----------



## davem2bits

bout now


----------



## Athenagwis

getting close!


----------



## kim

I can't wait to read your book


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I WIN!


----------



## Susan in VA

ok everybody... channel Luke Skywalker...  don't look at the clock....  just  use the force.. and 

POST!


----------



## wavesprite

Me me me


----------



## Chad Winters

lol


----------



## Athenagwis

too close


----------



## chynared21

oh oh


----------



## luvmy4brats

So close


----------



## Athenagwis




----------



## davem2bits

when


----------



## Athenagwis




----------



## Chad Winters

NO!


----------



## wavesprite

Please?


----------



## chynared21

Crap


----------



## Athenagwis

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


you got it!! yay!!!
Rachel


----------



## Maxx

who won?


----------



## joshmcmains

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


Congrats to luvmy4brats!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


Nice job!


----------



## wavesprite

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


CONGRATS!!


----------



## Chad Winters

luvmy4brats by a hair!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


don't think I could have gotten any closer. Cool!


----------



## Athenagwis

Congratulations!!!!  

Rachel


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats Luv!!!

So George...were you able to text at the same time *


----------



## Susan in VA

Heather got it  --  congrats!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Oh well....I have a date on Saturday.


----------



## joshmcmains

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> and josh....you have to explain that Avatar....


You can check out the video that the avatar is based on at http://uncubicled.com


----------



## Angela

Darn server kicked me out!! I knew that would happen!!                 


Congrats Luv!!


----------



## kim

Seriously, don't you people have a life.

(kidding, I'm just jealous that I didn't win)

Yea for Luv


----------



## chynared21

GeorgeGlass said:


> Oh well....I have a date on Saturday.


*Good going George...and by the Wednesday "cutoff" I might add *


----------



## Susan in VA

GeorgeGlass said:


> Oh well....I have a date on Saturday.


ROFL! Don't tell her she's the consolation prize.


----------



## Maxx

Congrat Luv and goodnight everyone.  I am going to go and catch up on "The Ark" now.  Thanks Josh, this was really fun.

Maxx


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> ROFL! Don't tell her she's the consolation prize.


*LMAO...didn't think of that ;-p*


----------



## Angela

I am going to take care of a couple of posts people and then I am going to bed!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

chynared21 said:


> *Good going George...and by the Wednesday "cutoff" I might add *


Yep  Although with a girl who likes to text over talk on the phone.

Kindle aside, I hate technology.


----------



## lynninva

joshmcmains said:


> Congrats to luvmy4brats!


Congratulations, Luv! I can't believe you beat Rachel!

Now, what will we all do tomorrow? I think the accessory board has been neglected. Or maybe I should read the Ark, so I can take part in the book club?


----------



## joshmcmains

Thanks so much to everyone who participated. I hope you enjoy the book. I'd love to hear your feedback.

I've been sitting in front of this computer for 14 hours straight. Good night everyone!

Josh


----------



## chynared21

*I'm going to say goodnight here too....too tired to look for the goodnight thread *


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Susan in VA said:


> ROFL! Don't tell her she's the consolation prize.


Classic!

ROFL


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> Now, what will we all do tomorrow?


Wow, yeah. Between Easter eggs, Gertie, and Josh, it's been exciting. Now what??


----------



## luvmy4brats

joshmcmains said:


> Congrats to luvmy4brats!


Yay! Thanks everyone. Didn't think I was going to make it. I
actually in bed posting from my iPhone.

It didn't go thru the first time, I had to hit post again.


----------



## Athenagwis

lynninva said:


> Congratulations, Luv! I can't believe you beat Rachel!
> 
> Now, what will we all do tomorrow? I think the accessory board has been neglected. Or maybe I should read the Ark, so I can take part in the book club?


Oh I was oh so close!! 

Now I'll just keep my fingers crossed for the last drawing!!  

Rachel


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> Wow, yeah. Between Easter eggs, Gertie, and Josh, it's been exciting. Now what??


*Bed.*


----------



## GeorgeGlass

lynninva said:


> Congratulations, Luv! I can't believe you beat Rachel!
> 
> Now, what will we all do tomorrow? I think the accessory board has been neglected. Or maybe I should read the Ark, so I can take part in the book club?


I may go use my bounty to go partially pay for that Tuff-Luv cover.


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *Bed.*


Good idea. But I meant tomorrow... next week... hey, I know! We could... ready for this... we could READ!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> ROFL! Don't tell her she's the consolation prize.


yeah, not a good idea. You may not see her again.


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> Good idea. But I meant tomorrow... next week... hey, I know! We could... ready for this... we could READ!!


*LOL, which I think I'm only going to get about 10 mins in before I fall asleep. Night night.*


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> yeah, not a good idea. You may not see her again.


On the other hand.... if the evening doesn't go well....


----------



## GeorgeGlass

G'night everybody! It's been fun! I'm curling up with a DTB for a bit, then off to dreamland.


----------



## Angela

Good night everyone... I am going to read a bit more of Josh's book then dreamland for me! It has been a fun and exciting day...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

luvmy4brats said:


> So close


Hee, the luck is with you....I figured I could post now


----------



## luvmy4brats

That was fun. The iPhone and I are headed to sleep with a little reading and a little music. Night everyone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

luvmy4brats said:


> That was fun. The iPhone and I are headed to sleep with a little reading and a little music. Night everyone.


Good night


----------



## joshmcmains

OK, one last post. Don't feel bad for Rachel. She just won the $200 gift card. Someone called Janine eeked an entry in at the last minute and won the $20 gift card. I'll hopefully get those out tomorrow (if Amazon lets me start buying GC's again).

Congrats, Athena. And don't feel like you have to spend the entire thing on copies of my book. Really.

Josh


----------



## luvmy4brats

congrats Rachel!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Congrats


----------



## esper_d

I'm trying to catch up on who all won!


----------



## esper_d

OK so I can't follow who won the end of the thread contest.  But Rachel won the $200, so awesome!
Man someone should have picked up my email for the referral contest!

Ok now for the twitter... I posted it on my twitter page.  Did anyone win that yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

esper_d said:


> OK so I can't follow who won the end of the thread contest. But Rachel won the $200, so awesome!
> Man someone should have picked up my email for the referral contest!
> 
> Ok now for the twitter... I posted it on my twitter page. Did anyone win that yet?


I killed the thead @ 11:59:59.


----------



## esper_d

luvmy4brats said:


> I killed the thead @ 11:59:59.


congrats!!

I hope I won the twitter....


----------



## Athenagwis

OH.MY.GOD!!! I went to bed too early!!!  I can't believe I won!!!!  And she was a true referral from my digiscrap board to, so I am so happy she won as well!!

Thanks everyone and especially Josh!!!  I can't wait till your account unfrozen!! 

What a fun promotion!!

Rachel


----------



## Susan in VA

<poking head in the door> Where's my catnip??


----------



## kim

Athenagwis said:


> And she was a true referral from my *digiscrap *board to, so I am so happy she won as well!!


When I first read "digiscrap", I didn't read it with the "s". There were a lot of strange things going through my mind trying to figure out what digicrap might be


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I just checked and it doesn't look like the twitter winner is posted yet....at least not on BloNo.


----------



## Maxx

Susan in VA said:


> <poking head in the door> Where's my catnip??


Oh, sorry the puppy ate it.


----------



## drenee

This thread was a lot of fun to read.  Congratulations to everyone that Heather and Rachel, and the other winners.  And congratulations on a marketing idea that obviously we loved here on the Boards.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> When I first read "digiscrap", I didn't read it with the "s". There were a lot of strange things going through my mind trying to figure out what digicrap might be


I'm really tempted to say something involving 80's music, but I'm not going to start out the day by being curmudgeonly. Plenty of time for that later.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

Thanks for the gift card Josh!  That was wicked fun!


----------



## wavesprite

Josh, I received my gift card, thank you   I can't wait to get my Kindle today and have your book be the first one downloaded to it!


----------



## SongbirdVB

wavesprite said:


> Josh, I received my gift card, thank you


Me too, Josh! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Stephanie924

Thanks for the GC Josh.  I'm looking forward to reading your book soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Got mine too (for the book and the thread, thank you!) That was fun.


----------



## LCEvans

Thanks, Josh. I will so enjoy the gift card. Best of luck with your book--I'm really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## traceyreads

Just bought the book (while sitting in my hovel of a cubicle)  - is it too late for the gift card giveaway??


----------



## ladyknight33

Josh,

I got my gift card. Thanks. Looking forward to reading the book. Its pretty close to the top of my TBR list.


----------



## Anju 

Congrats LUV - awesome!


----------



## joshmcmains

traceyreads said:


> Just bought the book (while sitting in my hovel of a cubicle) - is it too late for the gift card giveaway??


Unfortuanately you are too late. I'd love to keep sending them out, but my wallet took quite a hit yesterday. I'll be working my way out of the hole for awhile. Thanks for your purchase, I hope you enjoy it.

Josh


----------



## joshmcmains

Kindle sales rank: 101
Total participants: 160

Winner of twitter contest: UntreedReads

Thanks so much to everyone who participated! So what, should we start a book club now? How does that work? Anyone want to take the lead on that?

Josh


----------



## drenee

Betsy is in charge of book klubs.  You can PM her and talk to her about it.  We do have other authors who are leading the book klubs for their books.  I think she took her DH to an appointment this morning, so I don't beleive she's on right now.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Congratulations Jay Hartman at Untreedreads. A wonderful supportive place for the eBook - so happy you won.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

Josh, I receieved my Amazon gc early this morning. Much thanks!

Please post on this thread when you have info on the book club.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Book Club info can be found on the Book Club forum. . . .Josh. . . .talk to Betsy or Linda about scheduling a club. . .

Ann


----------



## esper_d

Ann in Arlington said:


> Book Club info can be found on the Book Club forum. . . .Josh. . . .talk to Betsy or Linda about scheduling a club. . .
> 
> Ann


I know in general that is where book clubs are at. I was referring to letting us know one is set up by posting in this thread.


----------



## speters

I got my gift card just a few hours after I bought the book. Thanks, Josh! I tweeted and blogged and did what I could. I can't believe it didn't draw a full 200. Congratulations!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just sent mine...My phone alarm didn't go off yesterday.


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats to the winners!*


----------



## esper_d

I'm about 30% through the book.  Intriguing.


----------



## sandypeach

Keeping the thread alive, here


----------



## Susan in VA

So Josh, since there's going to be a new book club started elsewhere, can we have this thread now for just general tomfoolery?  It was a fun week.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sandypeach said:


> Keeping the thread alive, here


Cool, maybe that would be a great thing. Josh deserves to have more of his books sold. Maybe if we keep it alive others will see it and buy his great book. Plus this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## drenee

Keeping the thread alive so others who might not check in everyday can check it out and then get Josh's book is a great idea.  It's the least we can do for him considering how much fun this thread has been and how much he gave back to a lot of us.  I'm sure he would like his sales to continue to help out with the expenses.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Just wanted to add my thank you for the GC and the book, I'll post after I have read it.


----------



## kim

Come on, people, be honest.  You just want a thread where you can talk about things like kitty licks without worrying about being off topic.    


By the way - Nice title, Josh


----------



## sandypeach

Actually, I was keeping the thread alive to prevent the 10 hour non-activity award from going to someone else 

Did I miss that happening earlier in the week?


----------



## Mom of 4

luvmy4brats won it.  It ended at midnight (est) on the day of the contest!

BUT, this is a fun thread, and I'm all for giving Josh some extra promotion, so KEEP IT ALIVE!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes she won, if it didn't die by 12am on 5/5..the last person to post would win.  

Yes, I have a hard time parting with this thread 

Bye everyone, I'm off to Disneyland


----------



## esper_d

I combined Josh's gc with some others I had and was able to get a case of diapers for nearly free. lol

thanks, josh


----------



## Mom of 4

esper_d said:


> I combined Josh's gc with some others I had and was able to get a case of diapers for nearly free. lol
> 
> thanks, josh


Free Diapers! Wouldn't that be nice!!!! But hopefully I only have a few more months and will be done with them FOREVER!!
(Or at least until the GRANDkids arrive!)

My kids know that the only reason we had 4 was so we would have LOTS of Granchildren someday!


----------



## kim

esper_d said:


> I combined Josh's gc with some others I had and was able to get a case of diapers for nearly free. lol


I remember the first time I went shopping at Target after having my kid that I didn't have to buy diapers. It was such a day of celebration! I hope that day isn't far off for you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I still haven't spent mine...debating on what to get.  I'm leaning towards educational dvds for my son.  He loves the Leapster dvds another memeber suggested to me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Neversleepsawink:

Congrats on becoming a Shakespeare. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> Neversleepsawink:
> 
> Congrats on becoming a Shakespeare.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thank you, I owe most of the posts to this thread


----------



## sjc

So sorry I missed all the fun. I was all set to join in had the date marked and all set to go... my Dad lands in the hospital for 5 days. (Thurs through Mon)

I kept vigil in his room with Ma. That poor soul was wiped and still had her chemo today...a full 2 1/2 hour bout. Only to go with him after chemo to follow up with the heart doctor. Now Dad has further testing Tues and Thurs next week.

I am going bonkers with both parents ill now. Dad was healthy until 2 weeks ago. This was his first stint in the hospital (exept for a minor stint in WWII and that was a hoax to avoid awol for jumping ship and partying). He is so disappointed that he can't do his usual gardening.

I feel like I have aged 10 years in two weeks. We found out that his heart is in very poor condition and that it is hugely enlarged. He was a great help with Mom, now I'll be really bogged down...with both of them pretty much out of commission. Thank God for Kindle...I read a lot in the hospital. The food was so delicious there that my dad lost 11 pounds from not eating!! Keep your fingers crossed for me...I'm growing weary.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

So sorry SJC.  You and your family are in my prayers.  Sending you ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

SJC:

Sorry to hear of your stress. I went through it with my Mom not long ago, and you and your family are indeed in my prayers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sjc

Thanks Never and Ed.  I just read through the posts and realized that the date for the great giveaway came and went.

I am tired.  So many have been in the "ill parents shoes"...I look at the glass as half full; at least I still have them.  My poor mother is so exhausted from all the chemo; it was all she could do just to get to and from the hospital with me; not to mention another round today.

Thanks for your prayers and support.


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> Come on, people, be honest. You just want a thread where you can talk about things like kitty licks without worrying about being off topic.
> 
> By the way - Nice title, Josh


We were being entirely honest! We want a thread to goof off in. Josh very kindly started a thread and then didn't give us anything substantial to talk about for a whole week, so I think we ought to keep that spirit alive. With regular references to _Uncubicled_, of course.


Spoiler



It'll be this thread's version of Hibbing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I still haven't spent mine...debating on what to get. I'm leaning towards educational dvds for my son. He loves the Leapster dvds another memeber suggested to me.


Do you have the little Leapster that takes cartridges?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> We were being entirely honest! We want a thread to goof off in. Josh very kindly started a thread and then didn't give us anything substantial to talk about for a whole week, so I think we ought to keep that spirit alive. With regular references to _Uncubicled_, of course.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be this thread's version of Hibbing.


Lol! Yes I love this thread. I don't want it to ever end. I haven't heard from Josh in awhile....I wonder how he is.

Yes he has that handheld Leapster too. He got Diji for Christmas too


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> So sorry I missed all the fun.


So sorry to hear this news!! You must be exhausted. Hang in there. We'll keep the thread warm for you... and wish there was something else we could do to help.

(Love the story about your dad and wartime hospital!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol! Yes I love this thread. I don't want it to ever end. I haven't heard from Josh in awhile....I wonder how he is.
> 
> Yes he has that handheld Leapster too. He got Diji for Christmas too


I'll bet Josh is shaking his head wondering how his harmless little thread got so out of hand and cat-ridden. 

Got any Leapster cartridges to recommend? We have the _Animals_ one and the _I Spy_, and she now has a $ 25 gift certificate that she'd like to use for a new cartridge, but we haven't looked yet to see what's good.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

His favorite ones are actually the math related ones.  I know he liked Foster Imaginary Friends one a lot.  Right now he is really into the Diji.


----------



## esper_d

Mom of 4 said:


> Free Diapers! Wouldn't that be nice!!!! But hopefully I only have a few more months and will be done with them FOREVER!!
> (Or at least until the GRANDkids arrive!)
> 
> My kids know that the only reason we had 4 was so we would have LOTS of Granchildren someday!


Do you do Stanford studies and Swabucks? I get at least $20 Amazon a month for them. Its so nice!


----------



## esper_d

Susan in VA said:


> With regular references to _Uncubicled_, of course.


speaking OF, how's it on the charts?


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> His favorite ones are actually the math related ones. I know he liked Foster Imaginary Friends one a lot. Right now he is really into the Diji.


Never heard of the Foster one but I'll look that one up. It's probably time to see what kind of math ones they have too... we started out with just the letters one and the numbers one, and when those got boring we switched to animals but never looked for follow-up math ones. Kind of hard to know what they cover since it just lists them as "appropriate for grade level xyz" -- I wish there were a way to test them out first.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes, I know he has about 10 of the games...but only a few that he really likes.  He loves the drawing game too.  

I'm watching my Ducks play very badly against Detroit.


----------



## sjc

> (Love the story about your dad and wartime hospital!)


He was partying and missed the reboard. So he purposly whacked his knee giving it a good cut requiring stitches and put himself in the hospital so he wouldn't be awol.


----------



## kim

sjc said:


> So sorry I missed all the fun. I was all set to join in had the date marked and all set to go... my Dad lands in the hospital for 5 days. (Thurs through Mon)
> 
> I kept vigil in his room with Ma. That poor soul was wiped and still had her chemo today...a full 2 1/2 hour bout. Only to go with him after chemo to follow up with the heart doctor. Now Dad has further testing Tues and Thurs next week.
> 
> I am going bonkers with both parents ill now. Dad was healthy until 2 weeks ago. This was his first stint in the hospital (exept for a minor stint in WWII and that was a hoax to avoid awol for jumping ship and partying). He is so disappointed that he can't do his usual gardening.
> 
> I feel like I have aged 10 years in two weeks. We found out that his heart is in very poor condition and that it is hugely enlarged. He was a great help with Mom, now I'll be really bogged down...with both of them pretty much out of commission. Thank God for Kindle...I read a lot in the hospital. The food was so delicious there that my dad lost 11 pounds from not eating!! Keep your fingers crossed for me...I'm growing weary.


Stay strong, SJC! I know it's both physically and emotionally draining, but you can do it. You are invaluable to your parents right now and you are just being an all around great person for everything you are doing for them. I'm doing my best to send you both energy and good healing thoughts. I hope all goes well for Mom and Dad.

I love the WWII story. With AWOL being such a serious crime, self injury was the smartest thing he could have done.


----------



## Mom of 4

esper_d said:


> Do you do Stanford studies and Swabucks? I get at least $20 Amazon a month for them. Its so nice!


I had read in another thread (months ago) that swagbucks could really mess with your computer, (excessive cookies and I'm not really sure what all) so I never ventured over there. But I have never heard of Stanford Studies...fill me in!


----------



## Mom of 4

SJC...so sorry to hear about your parents!  Your family is in my prayers.

My dad went into the hospital for the first time last May with blood on the brain.  The then 83 year old had always been so healthy and active and brilliant, now he is walking with a cane, dosen't want to go anywhere, and it takes him hours to read the paper.  No more books for him because he can't concentrate for any length of time.  My mom, (the social butterfly and friend to EVERYONE) is really struggling with his depression.  Getting old can REALLY stink!


----------



## esper_d

Mom of 4 said:


> I had read in another thread (months ago) that swagbucks could really mess with your computer, (excessive cookies and I'm not really sure what all) so I never ventured over there. But I have never heard of Stanford Studies...fill me in!


OMG I love my swagbucks. Maybe the ppl that mentioned that have downloaded the swagbucks toolbar. I haven't. 
(in case u ever decide to sign up, let me know as I could use the referral  )

Anyway, I don't know the link to register for Stanford studies, but this is the log in site:
http://sgsb2.sona-systems.com/

I do a $5 Amazon study here and there. It's usually 5-10min. You have to look for the online ones (because you're not a student there) and the ones that say timeslots available. They don't send invites, you have to check their site regularly. Some surveys are even fun! (and easy)

I also really like Opinion Place to earn PayPal but you can earn Amazon if that is what you choose. https://www.opinionplace.com/main.adp


----------



## Mom of 4

esper_d said:


> Anyway, I don't know the link to register for Stanford studies, but this is the log in site:
> http://sgsb2.sona-systems.com/


So do you go to grad school on the farm?


----------



## esper_d

Mom of 4 said:


> So do you go to grad school on the farm?


OK I had NO idea what you meant, until I googled it.
No, sorry, I don't attend school there. But you do not have to be a Stanford student to sign up. But I do believe Stanford students can receive class credit for doing studies.

Same with the Harvard and Yale studies.


----------



## Mom of 4

OK, just went to opinion place, but they didn't have anything for me now.  I guess that means I should go to bed.  Pretty soon someone will be posting in the "Good morning thread" before I've said goodnight!


----------



## esper_d

Mom of 4 said:


> OK, just went to opinion place, but they didn't have anything for me now. I guess that means I should go to bed. Pretty soon someone will be posting in the "Good morning thread" before I've said goodnight!


Check back every once in awhile to Opinion Place. Occasionally I get $5 surveys. Today I just did a $2 lol


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> I'll bet Josh is shaking his head wondering how his harmless little thread got so out of hand and cat-ridden.
> 
> Got any Leapster cartridges to recommend? We have the _Animals_ one and the _I Spy_, and she now has a $ 25 gift certificate that she'd like to use for a new cartridge, but we haven't looked yet to see what's good.


Talk about hijacked threads.
Well this kitty litter needs a canine infusion.
(what did that sentence mean?)
Anyway, have a great day all and Susan and Never - I got my eye on you.
Josh great thread.


----------



## drenee

SJC, so very sorry to hear about your parents.  Keep us updated.  Maybe not in this thread though because it might get lost.  
My thoughts are with you and your parents.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Talk about hijacked threads.


Not at all. That would have required a clearly stated destination to start with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SJC,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  In addition to your mom, what a weight for you.  It's great that you can be there for them, you won't regret it, but I know it's hard, having been through my parents and my in-laws illnesses.

Be sure to keep us posted!  (But not in this thread, LOL!  The Good Morning and Good Night threads are good places to post!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Moving this thread now to Not Quite Kindle, it seems to finally have degenerated devolved to totally off topic.


Continue the discussions there at will!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

I could take issue with that "degenerated". It's not as though Josh expected us to recite poetry while we waited for the 5th so we could actually _read the book_. 

Betsy and Josh, thanks for our new playground! Woohoo! <ahem. sorry, Jeff. I meant... Excellent idea!>

Hey Neversleeps, it's party time! Who's bringing the cat treats?


----------



## joshmcmains

Thanks for keeping the thread alive everyone. I never expected that it would outlast my promotion or take on this new life. You guys rock.

Uncubicled has slowly descended the ranks and is currently in the 500's. Although it dipped lower and then came back up a bit, so maybe it will hang around in the top thousand for a while. 

Total Kindle sales this week are at 279, with a few added each day. More than 100 sales were not part of the promotion, so the visibility seems to be paying off. 

I'd really love to hear what you all think about the book. I'd be happy to run a book klub for it. Betsy, let me know what I need to do to get that going.

Thanks again and keep meandering! Over 1000 posts!

Josh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I could give you the degenerated as too strong. Devolved?

The puppy won't let me go any better than that:











Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I could give you the degenerated as too strong. Devolved?
> 
> The puppy won't let me go any better than that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Sold!
And it looks like that puppy is headed for the playground too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Did someone call for degenerates. I'm here.
Hoot! Where's them pussy cats?

Blanche the Fair


----------



## crebel

Hang tough  SJC and know that there are people here who care and are supporting you in thought and prayer.


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Hoot! Did someone call for degenerates. I'm here.
> Hoot! Where's them pussy cats?
> 
> Blanche the Fair


Then it *was* you I saw in that Berlin cabaret... 

The chief kitty is probably still asleep, she's a few time zones away.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I love the retitling of this thread


----------



## intinst

Usually a thread gets hijaked and ends up looking like this one started out! But it needs more dog pics:


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Usually a thread gets hijaked and ends up looking like this one started out! But it needs more dog pics:


You sure that's a dog? Looks more like ET after an unfortunate accident.


----------



## intinst

You don't recognize yoda? Even with the quote?
Is this one better?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

This is one of my favorites from I Has A Hot Dog


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> You don't recognize yoda? Even with the quote?


Oh, I recognized what it was SUPPOSED to be. I still think it looks more like a squashed ET.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

THANK you, Intinst.  It does indeed need more dogs.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

ravenclawprefect said:


> This is one of my favorites from I Has A Hot Dog


How cute! You can just imagine what's running through the mind of the big one...


----------



## intinst




----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay all the pics are just too cute.  Well I'll be back later...must teach.


----------



## Chad Winters

maybe if your protagonist's cubicle looked liked this:







he would still be "cubicled"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just spent my $20...plus $10....its so hot here, I thought the kids would love this:










Thanks again Josh!!! You are putting huge smiles on my son, 2 nephews, and neice. You're awesome!


----------



## intinst

Don't want the cat people to be left out,


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes, there is a spy....come out whoever you are.  LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## esper_d

Last night I DREAMED I was in the book, like all on the chase and everything rofl


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Last night I DREAMED I was in the book, like all on the chase and everything rofl


Lol! Don't you just love when that happens


----------



## esper_d

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> maybe if your protagonist's cubicle looked liked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he would still be "cubicled"


That image is so cool! I want my workspace at home to be that cool!


----------



## esper_d

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol! Don't you just love when that happens


haha it happens when you read a book right before bed, huh?
at least to me it does


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> haha it happens when you read a book right before bed, huh?
> at least to me it does


Yes all the time for me. Right now I'm reading Duma Key...keep having dreams I'm in Florida. LOL!


----------



## esper_d

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes all the time for me. Right now I'm reading Duma Key...keep having dreams I'm in Florida. LOL!


But I thought you "never sleep a wink" rofl!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> But I thought you "never sleep a wink" rofl!


Lol...some days I don't...but most I do sleep about 2 hours. LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> maybe if your protagonist's cubicle looked liked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he would still be "cubicled"


Wow. If just one of those squares were a window with a view of something nice, that would be perfect.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I just spent my $20...plus $10....its so hot here, I thought the kids would love this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Josh!!! You are putting huge smiles on my son, 2 nephews, and neice. You're awesome!


So cool! That's from Amazon? I want one!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes it is...let post me the link so the board gets credit.
I don't know if I did it right.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay, here is the link :

Just click on pic 

There is only a few in stock.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay, here is the link :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Small-World-5408589-Wigglin%2527-Water/dp/B000NZYYHW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1241828143&sr=8-2
> 
> There is only a few in stock.


And there's one fewer now... 
Thanks!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I thought the kids would have fun....I guess we need to review it once it comes


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I thought the kids would have fun....I guess we need to review it once it comes


For that we have to try it out ourselves too, right??

The hardships we must endure....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> For that we have to try it out ourselves too, right??
> 
> The hardships we must endure....


Yes, in fact I think we are suppose to try it before the kids  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes, in fact I think we are suppose to try it before the kids  LOL!


Oh, you're absolutely right. Gotta make sure it's not dangerous or anything... or too scary (it IS a snake, after all)... or, you know, the wrong kind of water or something.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, you're absolutely right. Gotta make sure it's not dangerous or anything... or too scary (it IS a snake, after all)... or, you know, the wrong kind of water or something.


I can just imagine my luck...a news helicopter would be over-head and filming me as I run through the snake water toy. The news anchor will say something like this "A lady in her backyard playing with her kids toys while kids are no where to be found!" LOL!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I can just imagine my luck...a news helicopter would be over-head and filming me as I run through the snake water toy. The news anchor will say something like this "A lady in her backyard playing with her kids toys while kids are no where to be found!" LOL!!!


Don't worry, it'll only make the six o'clock news if you forget your bathing suit.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Don't worry, it'll only make the six o'clock news if you forget your bathing suit.


Lol....I'd probably be arrested if I forgot my bathing suit. I'd probably be responsible for blinding many.


----------



## geoffthomas

I decided that me and my little avatar should visit the kitties over here too.
I need to get to reading Josh's book now that I have it.
Having worked both as a federal government employee and a contractor I am very familiar with cubicles.
Some a lot smaller and more impersonal than the picture in the last few posts on this thread.
But then I have seen worse cubicle farms in private industry at places like Marriott or SystemsHouse (both back in the 70-80s. Not sure about today).


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleeps and Geoff, I do believe that was the first break of over ten hours in this thread since it began.  Doesn't count anymore now, but still...

(Athena must have been asleep.  Or she was just here for the mercenary side of things before.  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot. Hoot. Anyone seen my lunch. She was licking my computer screen.

Blanche the Fair


----------



## intinst

For the dog and cat lovers:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Which is Which?

ECP


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst, how cute! That's one comfy-looking cat....

... I think I need to go take a nap.


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst I don't know where you have found this bottomless source of graphic art.
And I don't care - please keep it up.
Especially (in the right threads) the confetti, sparklers, margaritas and chocolate cake. (we must find a reason for another PARTY)


----------



## intinst

They are all out there on the web, You are unfortunate in that you must share my warped sense of humor, sorry about that.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst I don't know where you have found this bottomless source of graphic art.
> And I don't care - please keep it up.
> Especially (in the right threads) the confetti, sparklers, margaritas and chocolate cake. (we must find a reason for another PARTY)


Good timing, Geoff.... check out the "party tonight?" thread!


----------



## geoffthomas

What party tonight thread.
There is a party tonight thread?
If there is a party tonight thread, I'm there.
But where is there?


----------



## Susan in VA

Should be under new postings in NQK.


----------



## esper_d

Man I need to catch up quick so I can have 1,000 posts! This thread is helping me get there...

btw I didn't read AnYTHING on my Kindle yesterday. Can you believe it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Found it.
But then you knew that.


----------



## lynninva

I had hand surgery this week, which has limited the amount of time I spend on-line, especially trying to type.  I let my husband borrow my Kindle during the surgery & suggested he read Uncubicled.  He is really enjoying it.

We head to Myrtle Beach tomorrow. My ideal vacation is: sitting under an umbrella, on the beach along the ocean, reading a good book.  Thanks to the Kindle, I will have a large supply of reading material handy.  I bought the Trendy Digital pouch to protect Kindle on the beach.

I may even be nice & let my husband borrow the Kindle long enough to finish Uncubicled.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> Hoot. Hoot. Anyone seen my lunch. She was licking my computer screen.
> 
> Blanche the Fair


LOL!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I still haven't spent mine...debating on what to get. I'm leaning towards educational dvds for my son. He loves the Leapster dvds another memeber suggested to me.


*Hey Never...I have 3 Leap Frog DVDs that I'd be happy to sell to you...if you're interested, pm me ;-)

SJC...so sorry to hear about your dad. Find your inner strength...you all will be in my thoughts *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Hey Never...I have 3 Leap Frog DVDs that I'd be happy to sell to you...if you're interested, pm me ;-)
> 
> *


*

I just PMd you *


----------



## Mom of 4

I just used my gift card thanks to the Mother's Day thread.
"Monster at the End of this Book", and 2 copies of "Someday, I'll Ask You"
Neither for my kindle, but at least it will help KB a little!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, all these gift card and . . . Hoot! Hoot! Nothing to spend it on. Hoot! Hoot!  

Miss Chatty


----------



## esper_d

on a "side" note (isn't what this thread is for anyway?)
I was chosen to take place in an online community where I earn AMAZON gc!!!!!!!!!

whoo hoo!


----------



## intinst

Great, good for you!
By the way, I thought this thread was ALL sidenotes


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> Wow, all these gift card and . . . Hoot! Hoot! Nothing to spend it on. Hoot! Hoot!
> 
> Miss Chatty


I can help find things to buy if you need it....LOL!!! If only Oberondesigns.com would take Amazon GCs. LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

esper_d said:


> on a "side" note (isn't what this thread is for anyway?)
> I was chosen to take place in an online community where I earn AMAZON gc!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whoo hoo!


oh, good for you! happy shopping!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Great, good for you!
> By the way, I thought this thread was ALL sidenotes


of course it is! sidenotes, derailment, and cat treats spilled all over the floor!


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey dog treats too.......right?


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Hey dog treats too.......right?


well of course!!

(not too sure about owl treats though.... I think those might be Purina's Best Mouse Shreddies or something  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No this Owl likes very special treats - like Elijah Wood. Hoot! Hot! And I'm flying off to the theater for a second time to see StarTrek. Chris Pine. Hoot! Hoot! But I will get a giant bag of popped puppies and a side order of krispy kittens, extra butter. Hoot! Hoot!

Edward C. Patterson
known on Wikipedia as eLIJahPatrol (taking care of the dear boy's 34 wiki pages for a looong time now)


----------



## esper_d

Happy Mothers Day Kindlers!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> No this Owl likes very special treats - like Elijah Wood. Hoot! Hot! And I'm flying off to the theater for a second time to see StarTrek. Chris Pine. Hoot! Hoot! But I will get a giant bag of popped puppies and a side order of krispy kittens, extra butter. Hoot! Hoot!
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> known on Wikipedia as eLIJahPatrol (taking care of the dear boy's 34 wiki pages for a looong time now)


Lol...krispy kittys?!?! Sounds tasty...ewwww!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

They were. Chocolate covered. Hoot! Nothing like StarTrek and Owl treats.

Blanche the Fair


----------



## esper_d

I do not see a Book Klub for Uncubicled.  I'm a newbie and wouldn't know how to go about making one.

I'm about 60% through and would like a book club.  Anyone else currently reading their copy?


----------



## chynared21

esper_d said:


> I do not see a Book Klub for Uncubicled. I'm a newbie and wouldn't know how to go about making one.
> 
> I'm about 60% through and would like a book club. Anyone else currently reading their copy?


*I haven't started it yet. I know that Josh said he was willing to lead one but I think that there are book klubs scheduled up until the summer. I'm sure that an announcement will be made when the dates are decided.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm thinking of starting a Book Klub thingy in the near future.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> I'm thinking of starting a Book Klub thingy in the near future.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Good idea!


----------



## esper_d

Mom of 4 said:


> I had read in another thread (months ago) that swagbucks could really mess with your computer, (excessive cookies and I'm not really sure what all) so I never ventured over there. But I have never heard of Stanford Studies...fill me in!


Found the sign up page for Stanford (paid) studies! I like them 'cause I get Amazon gc 
http://stanfordpsychpaid.sona-systems.com/student_new_user.asp

https://cgi.stanford.edu/group/gsb-behlab/cgi-bin/behlab/registration/fp.cgi (I like this one better than the psych ones)

look for online ones that have timeslots open, once you get an account. Fairly easy, can be fun and you get to buy books after or whatever on amazon hahaha


----------



## esper_d

chynared21 said:


> *I haven't started it yet. I know that Josh said he was willing to lead one but I think that there are book klubs scheduled up until the summer. I'm sure that an announcement will be made when the dates are decided.*


Oh, ok you have to schedule them! I see. Thanks for sharing with the newbie (me)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Found the sign up page for Stanford (paid) studies! I like them 'cause I get Amazon gc
> http://stanfordpsychpaid.sona-systems.com/student_new_user.asp
> 
> https://cgi.stanford.edu/group/gsb-behlab/cgi-bin/behlab/registration/fp.cgi (I like this one better than the psych ones)
> 
> look for online ones that have timeslots open, once you get an account. Fairly easy, can be fun and you get to buy books after or whatever on amazon hahaha


Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## chynared21

esper_d said:


> Oh, ok you have to schedule them! I see. Thanks for sharing with the newbie (me)


*Anytime )

Never...I still like using Swagbucks, never had a problem with spam or anything. You should check it out...I've already cashed in on $45 worth of gift cards. My only complaint is that it takes 4-7 days for the gift card to post to your gift card section. Here's my link if you're interested...

Swagbucks

You should have seen my happy dance when I was searching for something and got 5 SBs )*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Anytime )
> 
> Never...I still like using Swagbucks, never had a problem with spam or anything. You should check it out...I've already cashed in on $45 worth of gift cards. My only complaint is that it takes 4-7 days for the gift card to post to your gift card section. Here's my link if you're interested...
> 
> Swagbucks
> 
> You should have seen my happy dance when I was searching for something and got 5 SBs )*


I already have an account...but really don't get what I'm suppose to do. It reads: You have 3 swagbucks. Hmmm.....


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I already have an account...but really don't get what I'm suppose to do. It reads: You have 3 swagbucks. Hmmm.....


*Silly, you use it as a search engine instead of say, Google ;-p If you have 3, it means that you signed up but haven't searched...they give you 3 to start. *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Swagbucks? Are those creits toward curtains? Truly puzzled.

Edward C. Patterson
(I have a feeling than Blanche should know the answer, but that part of me is in bed already)


----------



## esper_d

You earn swagbucks for searching then you redeem them for stuff in their swag store.  I use them to earn Amazon gc (45 swags = $5 Amazon)  I have a referral link but not sure if I'm allowed to post it but you can pm me or just do the regular way at swagbucks.com


----------



## esper_d

chynared21 said:


> *Anytime )
> 
> Never...I still like using Swagbucks, never had a problem with spam or anything. You should check it out...I've already cashed in on $45 worth of gift cards. My only complaint is that it takes 4-7 days for the gift card to post to your gift card section. Here's my link if you're interested...
> 
> Swagbucks
> 
> You should have seen my happy dance when I was searching for something and got 5 SBs )*


Seeing as you posted a referral link then I guess I'm allowed to also (since I was the one that introduced the topic of Swag to this thread  )

My Swagbucks link: http://swagbucks.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=271236


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Lol...thank everyone   I now have the Swagbuck toolbar.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks. I'll sign up and become a Swagbucker, or a son of a Swagbucker, too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone...I'm off to teach.  Since I'm still not able to read Josh's book I was wondering how you all like it.  I have a few books ahead of Josh's and I am anxious to start reading his.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi everyone...I'm off to teach. Since I'm still not able to read Josh's book I was wondering how you all like it. I have a few books ahead of Josh's and I am anxious to start reading his.


Watch yourself....that's borderline on topic.


----------



## Susan in VA

GeorgeGlass said:


> Watch yourself....that's borderline on topic.


Topic? We have a topic??


----------



## geoffthomas

Sure we have a topic.
It is in the thread header.

"Random Meanderings...."

So I agree that Never was bordering on hijacking this thread when she posted about reading something.
Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Sure we have a topic.
> It is in the thread header.
> 
> "Random Meanderings...."
> 
> So I agree that Never was bordering on hijacking this thread when she posted about reading something.
> Just sayin.....


Especially something by the author who started this thread!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We have a tropic? A real tropic?  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

I would like to *BODLY * annouonce that I finished Uncubicled last night!

I think Josh did a great job of "the end" is all I'll say 

Thanks for a good read, Josh. I'll be sure to post reviews on Amazon and the other site (what was the other one again?)


----------



## joshmcmains

esper_d said:


> Thanks for a good read, Josh. I'll be sure to post reviews on Amazon and the other site (what was the other one again?)


Glad you enjoyed it!

I think someone posted a review on goodreads.com, but I'm mainly looking for Amazon reviews. My goal is to get 25 reviews on Amazon by the end of the month. I've got 11 so far: http://tinyurl.com/ofsjus

Anyone else reading their copy yet?

Josh


----------



## Susan in VA

joshmcmains said:


> Anyone else reading their copy yet?


Halfway through it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Maybe I will read Josh's too...while reading two others.  Wonder if that would be to confusing.  I want to give Josh his review as soon as possible.


----------



## esper_d

Gave my review on Amazon.  Same username as this one.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I will read it before long. I am finishing up a DTB, have a book club book and I'm borrowing a DTB book from a friend. After those are done, I'll jump into Uncubicled. If all goes well, that will be in about two weeks.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm noticing an odd thing...  pre-Kindle, when I only read DTB, I always had at least two or three going at the same time.  Now, on the Kindle, I'm reading only one at a time. 

I wonder whether that's because, with DTB, picking up a different cover automatically got me in the mind-set for what I was about to read.  Now it takes half a page or so to get back into a particular theme or mood.

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> I'm noticing an odd thing... pre-Kindle, when I only read DTB, I always had at least two or three going at the same time. Now, on the Kindle, I'm reading only one at a time.
> 
> I wonder whether that's because, with DTB, picking up a different cover automatically got me in the mind-set for what I was about to read. Now it takes half a page or so to get back into a particular theme or mood.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?


*Yep...I'm finding it a bit harder for me to multi-read *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan:

I read probabaly 5 to 7 books at a time on the Kindle. I think the Kindle has increased my reading to the required level that Stephen King described - that a witer needs to read as many hours a day as he/she writes, which is about 4 hours. Prior to the Kindle, I would sart a book, ut it aside and find it five months later, at the depletion of my bookark collection.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

chynared21 said:


> *Yep...I'm finding it a bit harder for me to multi-read *


ditto


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Maybe I'll stop reading one of the books ...and read Josh's.  Also, Susan did your water snake come yet?  Mine just came!!!  The kids were jumping up and down when they saw what it was.   Josh thanks again for the water snake.


----------



## Geemont

joshmcmains said:


> Anyone else reading their copy yet?


I'm waiting for a new edition that fixes the formatting problems.


----------



## Mom of 4

Susan in VA said:


> I'm noticing an odd thing... pre-Kindle, when I only read DTB, I always had at least two or three going at the same time. Now, on the Kindle, I'm reading only one at a time.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?


I am reading one at a time now too. But that is because I always have my kindle with me. Before I would have a book in my car, one by the bed, one downstairs...and I would read whichever book was handy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Maybe I'll stop reading one of the books ...and read Josh's. Also, Susan did your water snake come yet? Mine just came!!! The kids were jumping up and down when they saw what it was.  Josh thanks again for the water snake.


Yep, arrived today! Haven't unpacked it yet though.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mom of 4 said:


> I am reading one at a time now too. But that is because I always have my kindle with me. Before I would have a book in my car, one by the bed, one downstairs...and I would read whichever book was handy.


I did that too. And now I'm wondering... if we can be happy reading one book at a time, then why didn't we do that before with a DTB, and just carry THAT everywhere the way we now carry around the Kindle? I always had one in my purse, but then I'd read a different one in bed. Now I move the Kindle around with me, but only read one book at a time. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Prior to the Kindle, I would sart a book, ut it aside and find it five months later, at the depletion of my bookark collection.


There are some books that I've started over and over, and each time I set them aside for a while and then have to restart from the beginning months later because I don't remember enough detail from the first couple of chapters.

The sensible thing would be to say that if it wasn't captivating enough to keep me reading the first time, I should just move it to the far end of the reading list, and leave it there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, that's true even with the Kindle. I've been reading the Otori series for a year. The first book was enchanting. Book 2 dragged and book 3 just won't get off a dime. Book 4 Other, like the Temeraire series, I consumed like eating lasagna naked. Couldn't get enough. straight through all 4 books, and when book 5 came out, dropped all other reading to dive into it. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

I love making Amazon purchases!  I applied for the Amazon credit card today and got $30 Amazon FREE! 

I got my dad a Cuisinart sandwich maker and still have a $5 Amazon gc left to spend, all free! 

whoo hoo


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> Other, like the Temeraire series, I consumed like eating lasagna naked.


OK.... that's probably not an image I needed to have before my morning tea...


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Susan in VA said:


> I'm noticing an odd thing... pre-Kindle, when I only read DTB, I always had at least two or three going at the same time. Now, on the Kindle, I'm reading only one at a time.
> 
> I wonder whether that's because, with DTB, picking up a different cover automatically got me in the mind-set for what I was about to read. Now it takes half a page or so to get back into a particular theme or mood.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?


100 percent true. This may be one of the only times in my life that I'm only reading one book at a time.

Even when I _say_ I'm reading two at a time, I usually finish whichever I start first then read the second.


----------



## geoffthomas

joshmcmains said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> I think someone posted a review on goodreads.com, but I'm mainly looking for Amazon reviews. My goal is to get 25 reviews on Amazon by the end of the month. I've got 11 so far: http://tinyurl.com/ofsjus
> 
> Anyone else reading their copy yet?
> 
> Josh


Ok folks, help me out here please.

I read Gertie's book. Loved it. And as I keep saying I am not a Romance novel reader. I also liked the A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel book - but not as much. Nice going Gertie.

Now for the problem. I have started uncubicled. I cannot get past chapter 3. I don't like this book.
Someone tell me to keep going that it gets better. I WANT to like it. After all the hoopla, I really want to like it or at least give it the chance and finish it. But it is hard right now.

Yes I really like Steinbeck and Hemingway and Doestoevsky and Asimov and Heinlein. But I have been introduced to and really like Jeff Hepple, Margaret Lake (Gertie), Mike Hicks (KeelanWarrior), Boyd Morrison and Rebecca East (all our home-folks here). So I really want to like this too.

But thus far I don't. And by my normal behavior, if I don't like it by now I stop. And I got to tell you that there are not a lot of books that I don't at least finish - if I buy them in the first place.

So one last time - has anyone read the book and can you tell me to go on and finish it too?
Esper_d, you posted that you finished it, tell me that you liked it and that I should continue.
Susan help me out here - I don't want to be the Grinch and I will happily eat my words.
Dilbert is a cute caricature.
I find these characters offensively unlikeable.
And thus far the writing lacks quality.
Sorry.....(hangs head in shame for not liking it).


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Ok folks, help me out here please.
> ...
> Now for the problem. I have started uncubicled. I cannot get past chapter 3. I don't like this book.
> Someone tell me to keep going that it gets better. I WANT to like it. After all the hoopla, I really want to like it or at least give it the chance and finish it. But it is hard right now.
> ...
> Dilbert is a cute caricature.
> I find these characters offensively unlikeable.
> ...


I hope the following will help you finish the book.

The action in the book picks up after chapter 3. Some of the reviews on Amazon comment on how the book changes after the first few chapters.

This book is not one I would have normally purchased; the main focus of the book is on the action and plot twists.

I started reading the book twice. The first time I stopped as I was in the middle of two other books and this one did not "pull me in to the story" the first time I started the book. However when I started it the second time, I enjoyed the book as a fun and quick read.

Related to your comment about the unlikeable characters, I am very glad that I do not work with people like the ones in this book.

As I was reading the book I was thinking that my husband would probably find reading the book frustrating due to the way the book is structured. (He often does not like books that alternate between viewpoints or that jump around in time.) After the first few chapters I started paying closer attention to the dates and times in the book.


----------



## Susan in VA

Geoff, I dunno...  give me another day to finish the book and I'll give you my honest opinion, but right now I don't think I'm qualified to comment.  I'm only about halfway through; I've been busy.

I understand what you mean about wanting to like it; I download samples of books that were highly recommended here and I found two of them...  well...      .....and yet it's hard to say so if lots of people like them and if the author is someone from KB.  So I just hoped nobody would ever directly ask my opinion on those particular books.

The Uncubicled sample, on the other hand, made me want to buy the book, and I would have done so even without the contest.

So far I don't find the characters particularly likable either.  However,  I'm intrigued because I can't predict the ending.  

Best I can do for now...  I'll update when I finish the book.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I started to read Josh's book last night(had to put it down because I'm ill).  I love it....if I ever get done with school I will read more.  As long as my fever stays low...I should be able to read today.  Its hard to read when I have fever in my eyes.


----------



## Susan in VA

Hope you feel better soon, Neversleeps!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry to hear that you're sick, Neversleeps. I pray you get better.

Ed Patterson


----------



## chynared21

*Feel better soon Never *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you all!  I'm okay, taking meds right now.  Seems my lymphnodes swelled up on the back of my head right above my neck.  Painful...but they are already shrinking down to normal size.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you all! I'm okay, taking meds right now. Seems my lymphnodes swelled up on the back of my head right above my neck. Painful...but they are already shrinking down to normal size.


*That's good. DD had that a few weeks ago so she had to have a round of antibiotics too *


----------



## esper_d

geoffthomas said:


> So one last time - has anyone read the book and can you tell me to go on and finish it too?
> Esper_d, you posted that you finished it, tell me that you liked it and that I should continue.
> Susan help me out here - I don't want to be the Grinch and I will happily eat my words.
> Dilbert is a cute caricature.
> I find these characters offensively unlikeable.
> And thus far the writing lacks quality.
> Sorry.....(hangs head in shame for not liking it).


It depends... what parts are you not liking? When it starts talking about technological stuff I can't understand, I kinda skim it and go onto the plot. I was more interested in how the mystery unfolded. I'm thinking if its not your cup of tea now you won't get into it later on either. Does that help?

I liked the book but did not love itl


----------



## esper_d

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you all! I'm okay, taking meds right now. Seems my lymphnodes swelled up on the back of my head right above my neck. Painful...but they are already shrinking down to normal size.


On the plus side (off topic, as usual) I saw you won the Oberon cover! Big congrats, girl!!
I'm glad to hear you're slowly recovering.


----------



## esper_d

OK so since one of the topics has been earning Amazon gc I wanted to mention I just did a survey (long) today for $30 Amazon! I'm so happy. I'm gonna share the link with you, just in case you want to sign up as a panelist to earn Amazon$ in the future. It's not a referral link, btw.
http://www.bakerstsolutions.com/panelist.html

I also earned a $10 Amazon gc through them last week.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> On the plus side (off topic, as usual) I saw you won the Oberon cover! Big congrats, girl!!
> I'm glad to hear you're slowly recovering.


Thanks, I'm anxious for the cover to come. My hummingbird card holder came today...and my hubby ordered that the day before I won. So I'm hoping it will be here soon.  Now I just need the Ducks to win the game...its 2-1...Ducks are losing. So I need you guys to help cheer them on. LOL!


----------



## esper_d

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thanks, I'm anxious for the cover to come. My hummingbird card holder came today...and my hubby ordered that the day before I won. So I'm hoping it will be here soon.  Now I just need the Ducks to win the game...its 2-1...Ducks are losing. So I need you guys to help cheer them on. LOL!


Ducks  Is this sports? lol & unaware over here


----------



## esper_d

esper_d said:


> Ducks  Is this sports? lol & unaware over here


ps- this was my 101 post!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Ducks  Is this sports? lol & unaware over here


Yes, it's hockey. It's now 3-2...Ducks losing by one...and we have one more period. It would be wonderful if they won. They met my son and nephews and neice and signed their shirts before the playoffs. They are all so nice.


----------



## esper_d

Well lots of luck to those Ducks!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Well lots of luck to those Ducks!


Thank you  I think they can come back in a big way. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ducks are losing. So I need you guys to help cheer them on. LOL!


Umm... rah rah <quack> go team go <quack>... will that do?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Umm... rah rah <quack> go team go <quack>... will that do?


Almost...but they lost 4-3 . Oh well, they played hard.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just love it when we take avian. Hoot!

Blanche the fair


----------



## Susan in VA

I finally set up a photobucket account today, and I need to test it. Bear with me....


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey, it worked!  First time!  Hurrah!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Yes photobucket is a must have when having a Kindleboards account.    Congrats!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let me try this picture pasting thing. Patience all.










*Wow, this came out big. It's a picture I took in The Forbidden City in Beijing just after the snow storm of February, 1984. Gonna try to find out how to use photobucket to make it smaller.*
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Looks like it worked just fine, Edward.  Do you have any more of those?  If you have a whole bunch and feel like sharing, why don't you start a new thread just to show pictures from China?  Some people won't be interested, and they don't have to read that one....  but some of us would find them fascinating!  I'd bet you have pics that go well beyond the standard touristy kind.


----------



## chynared21

*Great picture Edward  My grandma was trying to get together a group of us for a trip to HK to visit with relatives. Unfortunately my mom can't take off a two week chunk of time off from work just yet. I hope that grandma hangs around for a few more years so that we could take that trip...it would be great to have four generations of the female side of my family making the trek *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I haven't scanned my gajjilion China pictures, only a few - but I'll take it under advisement. Here are 2 more. One of my Mom walking on the grand promenade in the Summer Palace, Bei-jing 1984 (note the snow again) and the other taken on the Li River in Gui-lin, which is the most beautiful spot on earth and one of the main settings for The Jade Owl Legacy Series.



















I like the idea, however since I'm an author and many of my books are set in these places, some readers might think I'm pandering to them with pictures, when I really want to pander to them with words.  Or perhaps I could rent a panda, and panda to everyone with endangered species. (Maybe, Ben Stiller has a spare from Tropic Thunder).

Edward C. Patterson M.A.
An Old China Hand


----------



## chynared21

edwpat said:


> I like the idea, however since I'm an author and many of my books are set in these places, some readers might think I'm pandering to them with pictures, when I really want to pander to them with words.  Or perhaps I could rent a panda, and panda to everyone with endangered species. (Maybe, Ben Stiller has a spare from Tropic Thunder).


*DD and I love pandas. We support Chinese Moon Bears via Animals Asia...so sad.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

What the heck, here's a few more. The Great Wall in inter, and Lung Hua Temle in Shanghai (one of my novel's principle settings), and another shot on the Li River in Gui-lin (SW China - Kuang-xi Province).




























Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Pandaing to the animal lovers....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Hoot!

ECP


----------



## Anju 

kewl pics Ed!  Thanks for sharing -


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm very tired....I've lived up to name this weekend.  I've only had 3 hours of sleep since friday.  Yikes!!!  I had my sons bday party this saturday at a Air Kids Party Zone, and today we went the Ronald McDonald Charity walk and participated.  After dinner, I have to get all the kids work ready and sent off to their school.  I have a feeling I will be going to bed early...and sleeping for a very, very, long time....like 5 hours!  LOL!


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm very tired....I've lived up to name this weekend. I've only had 3 hours of sleep since friday. Yikes!!! I had my sons bday party this saturday at a Air Kids Party Zone, and today we went the Ronald McDonald Charity walk and participated. After dinner, I have to get all the kids work ready and sent off to their school. I have a feeling I will be going to bed early...and sleeping for a very, very, long time....like 5 hours! LOL!


*Lively weekend Never...you might actually catch a wink *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Lively weekend Never...you might actually catch a wink *


I hope so, I have to teach in the morning....so it would nice to be somewhat rested.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I hope so, I have to teach in the morning....so it would nice to be somewhat rested.


*Valerian root helps me get a restful sleep...no grogginess in the morning and it actually helps me turn my mind off so that I can sleep ;-)) It just doesn't smell too pretty so my friend up in Canada sent me a bottle of "low odor" Valerian root *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Valerian root helps me get a restful sleep...no grogginess in the morning and it actually helps me turn my mind off so that I can sleep ;-)) It just doesn't smell too pretty so my friend up in Canada sent me a bottle of "low odor" Valerian root *


Oh....I never heard of that...will have to check into that. Thanks.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Oh....I never heard of that...will have to check into that. Thanks.


*Anytime...great stuff if you can get beyond the smell  You can find it in supermarkets, drug stores and places like the Vitamin Shoppe.*


----------



## Susan in VA

Four days later...  wondering if Never is still asleep....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Hoot! Let's wake her up.

Ed Patterson  | nosrettap dE


----------



## Susan in VA

How do you suggest we do that?  Sing a duet, perhaps (loudly, to make sure it has the desired effect!)?  If so, what?


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> How do you suggest we do that? Sing a duet, perhaps (loudly, to make sure it has the desired effect!)? If so, what?


How about: "What's new Pussycat?"


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> How about: "What's new Pussycat?"


LOL! How about it, Ed, want to try channeling Tom Jones instead of Miss Chatty?

(Didn't think so.  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I loved that movie. What's new pussycat - woeoheohoh.

Ed P


----------



## Angela

Susan in VA said:


> Four days later... wondering if Never is still asleep....


Never spent the day at Disney celebrating her son's 7th birthday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes, I remember....  it had just struck me that nobody posted here for DAYS!


----------



## esper_d

I haven't read my kindle in two days.


----------



## Angela

esper_d said:


> I haven't read my kindle in two days.


I haven't read mine in 3... that is so wrong!! Graduation needs to get here so my life can stop centering around my niece's life and I can get back to mine!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kindle police here. One day without Kindle reading and you get a fine.

Edward C. Patterson

Solution to Kindle laziness. Subscribe to the New York Tines and you'll at least read that.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok, I'm back.  On wed I went to my mother-in-laws graduation who lives 2 1/2 hours from me and had a celebration dinner.  Thursday was my son's bday, and I found out I'm pregnant.  It's been very exhausting the last few days...but I'm back!!!  Whahhahhaahahahhaha!  Okay was that an evil enough laugh?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm beyond my child bearing age, but it has never stopped me from trying.

Ed Patterson
forgive me Harvey Milk for the paraphrasing


----------



## Susan in VA

Watch out, Ed, you can never be sure...  you only THINK you're beyond childbearing age, and then...

(Ask me how I know.   )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, now that a man has given birth to a child, I guess anything is possible. Of course, I'm not the virgin mary, so I can rule that one out.

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm not going to butt in over at the Authors' Chat, but _tissues with pig designs_??

We need a thread "What's the weirdest present you've ever received?", with that one to start it off.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not going to butt in over at the Authors' Chat, but _tissues with pig designs_??
> 
> We need a thread "What's the weirdest present you've ever received?", with that one to start it off.


You should start it.


----------



## lynninva

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> and I found out I'm pregnant. It's been very exhausting the last few days...but I'm back!!!


Congratulations! But it will be exhausting for quite a while for you now. Hope you are able to get some sleep along the way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I kid you not. She came in from Mexico and we all covered our faces. She then presented each of us with a tissue with oikers (full faced and sweet) on each side. If I ge the energy to plug in the scanner, I'll sail 'em up. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## patrisha w.

Susan in VA said:


> Watch out, Ed, you can never be sure... you only THINK you're beyond childbearing age, and then...
> 
> (Ask me how I know.  )


 I laughed aloud!

patrisha whose younger son was born when she was 44...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

lynninva said:


> Congratulations! But it will be exhausting for quite a while for you now. Hope you are able to get some sleep along the way.


Thanks, today was the first nap I've had in months. It was great.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You should start it.


Oh no no no no. Ed got the piggy hankies; he should have the honor of starting this one.


----------



## Susan in VA

edwpat said:


> I kid you not. She came in from Mexico and we all covered our faces. She then presented each of us with a tissue with oikers (full faced and sweet) on each side. If I ge the energy to plug in the scanner, I'll sail 'em up.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ohhh... if this was _recent_... then I think it was a very witty present! That didn't even cross my mind earlier.


----------



## Susan in VA

patrisha #150 said:


> I laughed aloud!
> 
> patrisha whose younger son was born when she was 44...


I blame Time magazine. There was a cover story about seven years ago saying that there were huge numbers of women who had put off having kids until their late 30's and then found they couldn't, and that people didn't realize that fertility went down by 98% or so by age 38. At 42, I should have known better than to believe a news article.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi everyone...how is everyone liking Josh's book?  I'm a little more than half way through.  I'm loving it.  Joe is my favorite character right now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I was wondering where everyone had gone. Hoot! Hoot! 

Edward C. HootBird


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> I was wondering where everyone had gone. Hoot! Hoot!
> 
> Edward C. HootBird


I'm still here...just having been doing lots of research about the new baby. I lost my baby last summer...so I'm making sure I'm doing and eating everything I'm suppose too. I have lots of spinach and soy in my future.  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Do you have the book _What to Expect When You're Expecting_? Most of it is pretty useful info.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Do you have the book _What to Expect When You're Expecting_? Most of it is pretty useful info.


Yes...I had it from my pregnancy I had last summer...and I downloaded a copy of it to my Kindle...even the one about eating while pregnant. My diet has turned pretty...well...ummmm....tasteless.


----------



## Susan in VA

I hesitate to admit that I ignored all the food advice, I figured that I'd been trying to eat mostly healthfully for umpteen years and that was just going to have to be good enough. 

When I found out I was pregnant  --  at about 17 weeks!  --  it was well past the stage most affected by food choices anyway, so I tried not to worry too much about the sole glass of wine I'd had two months earlier.  

But I probably looked at the book for something-or-other every single day,  for info or for reassurance.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm trying not to stress out...it's hard after my last baby didn't make it.  Now I can't stop researching.  YIKES!!!  Good news is I'm sleeping, long enough to have dreams.  Very odd.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's great that you can sleep more. Wishing there were some easy way to banish the stress.... <hugs>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> It's great that you can sleep more. Wishing there were some easy way to banish the stress.... <hugs>


Thank you


----------



## esper_d

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm still here...just having been doing lots of research about the new baby. I lost my baby last summer...so I'm making sure I'm doing and eating everything I'm suppose too. I have lots of spinach and soy in my future.  LOL!


Pregnant women need extra iron right now and both spinich and soy blocks your body from absorbing iron.

And a diet while pregnant does not have to be bland at all.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> Pregnant women need extra iron right now and both spinich and soy blocks your body from absorbing iron.
> 
> And a diet while pregnant does not have to be bland at all.


Hmmm...didn't know that. In the book I read it said to make sure to eat soy and spinach...so I've been eating lots. I've been eating lots of nuts (low salt) too. I've also have been having lots of beans...so hopefully I'm good.


----------



## Susan in VA

esper_d said:


> Pregnant women need extra iron right now and both spinich and soy blocks your body from absorbing iron.
> 
> And a diet while pregnant does not have to be bland at all.


But spinach _contains_ iron! It's among the most iron-rich foods, and part of every list of foods recommended for iron deficiency.

I suspect that many people eat bland foods early in pregnancy simply because of the nausea, not for any nutritional reasons.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> But spinach _contains_ iron! It's among the most iron-rich foods, and part of every list of foods recommended for iron deficiency.
> 
> I suspect that many people eat bland foods early in pregnancy simply because of the nausea, not for any nutritional reasons.


I'm trying to be creative with some of the bland foods...but I can't add to much to it..or I might feel a little quesy. I've had lots of heartburn.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm trying to be creative with some of the bland foods...but I can't add to much to it..or I might feel a little quesy. I've had lots of heartburn.


Already? 
Can you identify what gives you trouble? If it's only spicy stuff, you could always try flavoring with a tiny amount of tomato sauce or lemon.... if it's acidic stuff also, maybe try throwing lots of fresh parsley into dishes... bland doesn't have to mean flavorless! 

An Italian friend's mom showed me a neat kitchen trick once -- she'd make a batch of tomato sauce, not spicy or chunky but fairly plain, and freeze it in ice cube trays. Then later she'd add one or two of those to sauces and dressings and stews.... once I started experimenting with that, it was amazing how many different uses I could find for just that little touch of extra flavor.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Already?
> Can you identify what gives you trouble? If it's only spicy stuff, you could always try flavoring with a tiny amount of tomato sauce or lemon.... if it's acidic stuff also, maybe try throwing lots of fresh parsley into dishes... bland doesn't have to mean flavorless!
> 
> An Italian friend's mom showed me a neat kitchen trick once -- she'd make a batch of tomato sauce, not spicy or chunky but fairly plain, and freeze it in ice cube trays. Then later she'd add one or two of those to sauces and dressings and stews.... once I started experimenting with that, it was amazing how many different uses I could find for just that little touch of extra flavor.


I'm not sure what it is. Today I had a little heartburn...but not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## esper_d

Susan in VA said:


> But spinach _contains_ iron! It's among the most iron-rich foods, and part of every list of foods recommended for iron deficiency.
> 
> I suspect that many people eat bland foods early in pregnancy simply because of the nausea, not for any nutritional reasons.


You're very right, it contains a lot of iron. However, the properties in it also block any iron to be absorbed. Sorry.
It's like a double agent lol


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

esper_d said:


> You're very right, it contains a lot of iron. However, the properties in it also block any iron to be absorbed. Sorry.
> It's like a double agent lol


Basically in the all the baby books I've been reading (I've known I'm pregnant since 5/20, fast reader) it said it all that is dark green....make sure to eat spinach. So I've loaded up, eating it everyday for lunch. I try to mix things up a little though.


----------



## Susan in VA

esper_d said:


> You're very right, it contains a lot of iron. However, the properties in it also block any iron to be absorbed. Sorry.
> It's like a double agent lol


I know there are foods like that. But spinach? It's in every cookbook's nutrition table and in my nutrition textbook as a source of iron. And there are historical accounts of iron-deficiency diseases being worse after years with a bad spinach crop, in times when other sources were not readily available to the average farming family.

I'm no nutritionist, though, so I can only go by other people's documentation. If what I've been reading is wrong, I'd like to know more about the details here. Can you point me toward a reference book that will give me some more background on this?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's like bananas and Chinese food to a diabetic. Lots of good stuff that act as insulin blockers. Did you ever wonder why you're hungry an hour after eating Chinese food? It's not crazy, it's nutrition. Insulin resistant food.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## esper_d

Susan in VA said:


> I know there are foods like that. But spinach? It's in every cookbook's nutrition table and in my nutrition textbook as a source of iron. And there are historical accounts of iron-deficiency diseases being worse after years with a bad spinach crop, in times when other sources were not readily available to the average farming family.
> 
> I'm no nutritionist, though, so I can only go by other people's documentation. If what I've been reading is wrong, I'd like to know more about the details here. Can you point me toward a reference book that will give me some more background on this?


I don't know any books, sorry. I know that they (doctors) tell anemics this. Or at least they told my mom, my friend and myself. I had mild anemia though. Hmm maybe Web Md?

but hey the info I got could have been wrong too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

edwpat said:


> It's like bananas and Chinese food to a diabetic. Lots of good stuff that act as insulin blockers. Did you ever wonder why you're hungry an hour after eating Chinese food? It's not crazy, it's nutrition. Insulin resistant food.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Oh wow...didn't know that. That is why I never feel like I eat enough.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I had Chinese food tonight (well, American version of Chinese food. In China they eat bamboo rat and stir fried Labrador Retriever . . . remember. Those are good and sturdy foods). Well, as a diabetic I'm suppose to stay away from it because it teeter totters my insulin production. Here's another insulin resistant food . . . ready . . . drum roll . . . WHITE BREAD.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

esper_d said:


> I don't know any books, sorry. I know that they (doctors) tell anemics this. Or at least they told my mom, my friend and myself. I had mild anemia though. Hmm maybe Web Md?
> 
> but hey the info I got could have been wrong too!


Hmm, interesting. There are different forms of anemia, and if I recall correctly, not all of them are caused by iron deficiency. Wonder if that has any bearing on it.

I'm going to email my old nutrition prof and see if she can shed some light on this. Every once in a while there's some fact that gets repeated in just about every source you find and then it turns out to be _wrong_. If this is one of those, I'd like to know...

<off I go on another obsessive fact-checking expedition  >


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good thing I eat whole wheat bread.    Actually it tells me to eat it in my many pregnancy books!  LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, interesting. There are different forms of anemia, and if I recall correctly, not all of them are caused by iron deficiency. Wonder if that has any bearing on it.
> 
> I'm going to email my old nutrition prof and see if she can shed some light on this. Every once in a while there's some fact that gets repeated in just about every source you find and then it turns out to be _wrong_. If this is one of those, I'd like to know...
> 
> <off I go on another obsessive fact-checking expedition  >


Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: not bland but don't want to feel sick:  try flavoring with ginger.  I understand it is good for nausea -- hence ginger ale 

But hey, what do I know.  When I was pregnant it was the bland stuff that made me feel sick.  Oh, and the horse pill size vitamins.    But give me a Taco Bell Grande Burrito and I was fine. . .


----------



## Mom of 4

Der Weinerschnizel Chili dogs for me!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: not bland but don't want to feel sick: try flavoring with ginger. I understand it is good for nausea -- hence ginger ale
> 
> But hey, what do I know. When I was pregnant it was the bland stuff that made me feel sick. Oh, and the horse pill size vitamins.  But give me a Taco Bell Grande Burrito and I was fine. . .


My prenatal vitamins are smaller than they were 7 years ago...but I dread them. The after taste is so awful!!! I love hot flavored things....I will let myself eat it as long as the baby is okay with it. LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Did anyone notice that in Josh's book all the characters have 3 letter names?  Unless they go by there last name that is.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just found out I won a signed copy of Heidi's What To Expect Before You're Expecting book.  It's her newest book.  I'm so excited.  I'm going to give my signed copy to my little sister age 27.  She has been trying for a baby for 3 years....I think she'll be so excited.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ok, I'm back. On wed I went to my mother-in-laws graduation who lives 2 1/2 hours from me and had a celebration dinner. Thursday was my son's bday, and I found out I'm pregnant. It's been very exhausting the last few days...but I'm back!!! Whahhahhaahahahhaha! Okay was that an evil enough laugh?


*Shoot...miss a week and look what I miss! Congrats Never!!! Maybe you could send some of what you've been drinking my way ;-pp*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot...miss a week and look what I miss! Congrats Never!!! Maybe you could send some of what you've been drinking my way ;-pp*


LOL...well I know it isn't healthy but I drink lots of Diet Cherry Pepsi. I've put it off for now. Now that there is a baby growing inside. LOL! Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Chad Winters

Susan in VA said:


> I know there are foods like that. But spinach? It's in every cookbook's nutrition table and in my nutrition textbook as a source of iron. And there are historical accounts of iron-deficiency diseases being worse after years with a bad spinach crop, in times when other sources were not readily available to the average farming family.
> 
> I'm no nutritionist, though, so I can only go by other people's documentation. If what I've been reading is wrong, I'd like to know more about the details here. Can you point me toward a reference book that will give me some more background on this?


wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_deficiency_(medicine)
Food sources of iron

Mild iron deficiency can be prevented or corrected by eating iron-rich foods. Because iron is an requirement for most plants and animals, a wide range of foods provide iron. Good sources of dietary iron include red meat, fish, poultry, lentils, beans, leaf vegetables, tofu, chickpeas, black-eyed peas, fortified bread, and fortified breakfast cereals. Iron in low amounts is found in molasses, teff and farina.
Iron from different foods is absorbed and processed differently by the body; for instance, iron in meat (heme iron source) is more easily broken down and absorbed than iron in grains and vegetables ("non-heme" iron source),[5] but heme/hemoglobin from red meat has effects which may increase the likelihood of colorectal cancer.[6][7] Minerals and chemicals in one type of food may inhibit absorption of iron from another type of food eaten at the same time.[8] For example, oxalates and phytic acid form insoluble complexes which bind iron in the gut before it can be absorbed.
Because iron from plant sources is less easily absorbed than the heme-bound iron of animal sources, vegetarians and vegans should have a somewhat higher total daily iron intake than those who eat meat, fish or poultry.[9] Legumes and dark-green leafy vegetables like broccoli, kale and oriental greens are especially good sources of iron for vegetarians and vegans. However, spinach and Swiss chard contain oxalates which bind iron making it almost entirely unavailable for absorption. Iron from nonheme sources is more readily absorbed if consumed with foods that contain either heme-bound iron or vitamin C. This is due to a hypothesised "meat factor" which enhances iron absorption.[10]
Iron deficiency can have serious health consequences that diet may not be able to quickly correct, and iron supplementation is often necessary if the iron deficiency has become symptomatic.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_deficiency_(medicine)
> Food sources of iron
> 
> Mild iron deficiency can be prevented or corrected by eating iron-rich foods. Because iron is an requirement for most plants and animals, a wide range of foods provide iron. Good sources of dietary iron include red meat, fish, poultry, lentils, beans, leaf vegetables, tofu, chickpeas, black-eyed peas, fortified bread, and fortified breakfast cereals. Iron in low amounts is found in molasses, teff and farina.
> Iron from different foods is absorbed and processed differently by the body; for instance, iron in meat (heme iron source) is more easily broken down and absorbed than iron in grains and vegetables ("non-heme" iron source),[5] but heme/hemoglobin from red meat has effects which may increase the likelihood of colorectal cancer.[6][7] Minerals and chemicals in one type of food may inhibit absorption of iron from another type of food eaten at the same time.[8] For example, oxalates and phytic acid form insoluble complexes which bind iron in the gut before it can be absorbed.
> Because iron from plant sources is less easily absorbed than the heme-bound iron of animal sources, vegetarians and vegans should have a somewhat higher total daily iron intake than those who eat meat, fish or poultry.[9] Legumes and dark-green leafy vegetables like broccoli, kale and oriental greens are especially good sources of iron for vegetarians and vegans. However, spinach and Swiss chard contain oxalates which bind iron making it almost entirely unavailable for absorption. Iron from nonheme sources is more readily absorbed if consumed with foods that contain either heme-bound iron or vitamin C. This is due to a hypothesised "meat factor" which enhances iron absorption.[10]
> Iron deficiency can have serious health consequences that diet may not be able to quickly correct, and iron supplementation is often necessary if the iron deficiency has become symptomatic.


Thank you


----------



## joshmcmains

Hello everyone! Hope everyone is well.

Just wanted to mention a couple of things.

Uncubicled has now sold more than 800 copies. I am so thankful to all of you for helping me get there.

Also, I'm having another giveaway on Twitter. Win more Amazon gift cards. Details here: http://bit.ly/flUBi

Cheers,
Josh


----------

